# The Any Old Junk Shop!!!!



## MoggyBaby

Ladies and Gentlemen.

It is with sad heart that I have to announce the sad demise of The Any Old [email protected] thread. It became so overloaded with [email protected] it was beginning to smell. As such, the [email protected] fairies have taken it off to the big old septic tank in the sky.

RIP The Any Old [email protected] Thread. 

*HOWEVER....................................... Welcome to my new enterprise.*


*THE ANY OLD JUNK SHOP!!!!!*










*Do you have old junk cluttering up your life? Bring it here and off-load it. No item too big or too small. De-clutter yourself and possibly make someone else happy with your discarded goods.

Funny junk, silly junk or even (when the mods ain't looking  ) a bit of naughty junk - chuck it all on the Junk Shop doorstep and let everyone else have a rummage through.

Opening hours are:

7 days a week
24 hrs a day.

We never close!!!!
*

*PLEASE ENTER AND WELCOME!!!!!!!!!*








.


----------



## DoodlesRule

Is it permitted to stick people in the Junk Shop, a number are doing my head in at the moment

IWC's need I say more


----------



## Mulish

Why does the bowing man have no eyes? Does he need our junk to build them? He's freaking me out a bit :001_unsure:


----------



## MoggyBaby

And as in life, I have already decided to re-brand my new enterprise and would like to rename the thread "The Any Old Junk" thread in fond memory of its predecessor.

So if a nice Mod out there could do the honours on the thread title, I would be most grateful.

Thank you
xx


----------



## MoggyBaby

Mulish said:


> Why does the bowing man have no eyes? Does he need our junk to build them? He's freaking me out a bit :001_unsure:


He's been sacked!!!! :sosp:

Can't have the staff scaring off the clientel can we????


----------



## Valanita

Junk is good. I thrive on junk and at least we can type JUNK without using substitute letters/symbols.


----------



## Valanita

One man's junk is another man's treasure. Just wander around a few car boot sales & you'll see what I mean. The junk some people do buy is amazing.


----------



## myshkin

You want people to post their junk on here?



I thought the Adult Section was closed down!


----------



## Wyrekin

Can I drop off the pheasant I caught in my chicken coop this morning? I'd gladly trade it, offers welcome...


----------



## Valanita

Wyrekin said:


> Can I drop off the pheasant I caught in my chicken coop this morning? I'd gladly trade it, offers welcome...


Free loader! They can get remarkably tame if food available. We get them here some times.


----------



## MoggyBaby

myshkin said:


> You want people to post their junk on here?
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the Adult Section was closed down!


And we're off.................

Please note, everyone, which member brought the tone of the thread down barely 1 hour after it's grand opening.

As in, please note it was NOT Deirdre or myself!!!!!  



Wyrekin said:


> Can I drop off the pheasant I caught in my chicken coop this morning? I'd gladly trade it, offers welcome...


Aw gorgeous bird!!! It can come in & live in my garden if it wants.


----------



## Wyrekin

Valanita said:


> Free loader! They can get remarkably tame if food available. We get them here some times.


This one was trying to brain himself on the roof the coop to get away! My girls were merrily eating their corn and completely ignoring the thieving hooligan.


----------



## Wyrekin

MoggyBaby said:


> And we're off.................
> 
> Please note, everyone, which member brought the tone of the thread down barely 1 hour after it's grand opening.
> 
> As in, please note it was NOT Deirdre or myself!!!!!
> 
> *Aw gorgeous bird!!! It can come in & live in my garden if it wants. *


I let him out and the guns and dogs have just come over the hill. He was probably trying to get away. I feel bad now :crying:


----------



## myshkin

MoggyBaby said:


> And we're off.................
> 
> Please note, everyone, which member brought the tone of the thread down barely 1 hour after it's grand opening.
> 
> As in, please note it was NOT Deirdre or myself!!!!!


Within 8 posts, a personal best. My work is done here, I'm off for a well-deserved celebratory lie down.


----------



## MoggyBaby

Wyrekin said:


> I let him out and the guns and dogs have just come over the hill. He was probably trying to get away. I feel bad now :crying:


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :cryin: (barstewards!!!) (As in the guns & stuff.)


----------



## Mulish

MoggyBaby said:


> He's been sacked!!!! :sosp:
> 
> Can't have the staff scaring off the clientel can we????


Much appreciated. Now if only our local Poundland would adopt the same mantra...

Now I shall go back to watching the lady curtsy whilst imagining she's actually trying to dislodge a kitty cat from her knickers (not sure which emoticon appropriate for kitty knicker knocking?)


----------



## Wyrekin

MoggyBaby said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh :cryin: (barstewards!!!) (As in the guns & stuff.)


They are on the opposite side of the road so hopefully he is safe.


----------



## Lavenderb

Glad to see you reopened Mavis !!


----------



## suzy93074

Well there is plenty of junk in my trunk!! :w00t::w00t: will have a good root round !!!:dita:


----------



## MoggyBaby

Wyrekin said:


> They are on the opposite side of the road so hopefully he is safe.


We will cross our feathers for his safety. 



Lavenderb said:


> Glad to see you reopened Mavis !!


Mavis..... Shop.....

It was meant to be!!!!  

.


----------



## Firedog

Well I have a battered car to add to it. Looks like it is going to be written off.


----------



## DoodlesRule

Firedog said:


> Well I have a battered car to add to it. Looks like it is going to be written off.


Oh no - will the insurance/the bloke who hit you pay up


----------



## MoggyBaby

suzy93074 said:


> Well there is plenty of junk in my trunk!! :w00t::w00t: will have a good root round !!!:dita:


Yeah, well don't be bringing no black cocks in here young lady!!! We don't deal with livestock. 



Firedog said:


> Well I have a battered car to add to it. Looks like it is going to be written off.


Aw no!!!!!  I thought it was only a small bump????? What has happened???


----------



## Valanita

Advert at bottom of page. The Market Place is here. Shop with confidence. Safe & secure shopping.:lol: :lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby

Valanita said:


> Advert at bottom of page. The Market Place is here. Shop with confidence. Safe & secure shopping.:lol: :lol:


Mine says Wonga!!!!! 

Hmmmph!! My prices aren't THAT high!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Firedog

MoggyBaby said:


> Yeah, well don't be bringing no black cocks in here young lady!!! We don't deal with livestock.
> 
> Aw no!!!!!  I thought it was only a small bump????? What has happened???


Because he hit the tailgate the whole door has to be replaced, he has dented from under the reg plate all across the passenger side and it wont open. Only once they get it open will they know if he has caused anymore damage. The tailgate is going to cost £500 by itself. Can only see them paying £500 for my car despite the fact that it is worth £900 because the engine was rebuilt 7 months ago.

It's his insurance company that have told me to get an estimate. Hopefully they will pay up.


----------



## Valanita

We are very cheap. Which is why so many people shop with us, they know they'll get a bargain.


----------



## Valanita

Firedog said:


> Because he hit the tailgate the whole door has to be replaced, he had dented from under the reg plate all across the passage side and it wont open. Only once they get it open will they know if he has caused anymore damage. The tailgate is going to cost £500 by itself. Can only see them paying £500 for my car despite the fact that it is worth £900 because the engine was rebuilt 7 months ago.


That is bad. I hope you get compensation.


----------



## MoggyBaby

Firedog said:


> Because he hit the tailgate the whole door has to be replaced, he has dented from under the reg plate all across the passenger side and it wont open. Only once they get it open will they know if he has caused anymore damage. The tailgate is going to cost £500 by itself. Can only see them paying £500 for my car despite the fact that it is worth £900 because the engine was rebuilt 7 months ago.
> 
> It's his insurance company that have told me to get an estimate. Hopefully they will pay up.


If they don't, then chuck in a claim for whiplash to make up for any losses.

It might not be the 'right' thing to do but then, being left out of pocket over something not of your doing is not right either!!


----------



## MoggyBaby

Thank you Westie~Ma!!!! :thumbup: 


Twice!!!   

xxx


----------



## westie~ma

Good afternoon 
Spot the changes yet anyone? 

Me and Mont are by the seaside this weekend, looking forward to doing some walking. Waiting for hubby to drive down with DD, they are calling in for our take away chinese for tea on the way through, starving here


----------



## MoggyBaby

westie~ma said:


> Good afternoon
> Spot the changes yet anyone?
> 
> Me and Mont are by the seaside this weekend, looking forward to doing some walking. Waiting for hubby to drive down with DD, they are calling in for our take away chinese for tea on the way through, starving here


Ohhhhhhhh have a lovely, lovely time. I hope you get decent weather for some good walking.

I know you are hungry now but that means you'll be able to eat even more chinese when it arrives.


----------



## Royoyo

I miss the [email protected] thread, PF just isn't the same without it :crying:


----------



## welshjet

Can I off load my junk ..........

Womt be long.............


----------



## MoggyBaby

Royoyo said:


> I miss the [email protected] thread, PF just isn't the same without it :crying:


You not like my Any Old Junk Shop???? 

We still take any old [email protected] ya know. 

Same [email protected] by a different name.


----------



## welshjet

Hi, im back and guess what ive brought,,, ,,










MB - I've even got ma flashy lights up :yikesş


----------



## Royoyo

MoggyBaby said:


> You not like my Any Old Junk Shop????
> 
> We still take any old [email protected] ya know.
> 
> Same [email protected] by a different name.


No no no I love the junk thread, seriously I love what you've done with the place. It's just I grew abit attached to the crap thread, bless it.


----------



## delca1

A sad day, RIP The Any Old [email protected] Thread. 

I discovered this morning that I have a load of electric wiring to off load..the lovely man that came to see why the fuse box keeps tripping tells me that new wiring is needed coz the green gunky stuff oozing out of one light should not be there


----------



## bizzybeeee

I have some good junk, in my trunk. So I have been told


----------



## MoggyBaby

delca1 said:


> A sad day, RIP The Any Old [email protected] Thread.
> 
> I discovered this morning that I have a load of electric wiring to off load..the lovely man that came to see why the fuse box keeps tripping tells me that new wiring is needed coz t*he green gunky stuff oozing out of one light should not be there*


:yikes: :yikes:

_*Moggybaby wonders if there are dead bodies in Delca's attic...... :sneaky2: *_

.


----------



## DoodlesRule

delca1 said:


> A sad day, RIP The Any Old [email protected] Thread.
> 
> I discovered this morning that I have a load of electric wiring to off load..the lovely man that came to see why the fuse box keeps tripping tells me that new wiring is needed coz the green gunky stuff oozing out of one light should not be there


That sounds worryingly unpleasant


----------



## delca1

MoggyBaby said:


> :yikes: :yikes:
> 
> _*Moggybaby wonders if there are dead bodies in Delca's attic...... :sneaky2: *_
> 
> .


:yikes: Too scared to go and check in case the fuse box trips again and I get stuck in the loft with a zombie body..



DoodlesRule said:


> That sounds worryingly unpleasant


The unpleasant bit is the re-wiring cost but it will be ok for a while because the man cleaned the wires apparantly


----------



## Lavenderb

The joy of FB......try catching me out with guilt and instead face your own demons  I am getting stronger and I will not be quietened.


----------



## MoggyBaby

Lavenderb said:


> The joy of FB......try catching me out with guilt and instead face your own demons  I am getting stronger and I will not be quietened.


I did wonder at first..... But now I see it. 

xxx


----------



## MoggyBaby

So here is my dilemma.....................

Derek is on Christmas shifts - 6pm to 6am - so has his evening meal before I get home. 

Because of this, I have just been having simple meals all week - omelettes / scrambled eggs - but having had eggs 4 nights on the bounce I want something else but we have nothing in. 

So do I:

1. Be good and have eggs again because I'm planning a chinese tomorrow night?
2. Have a takeaway tonight instead and get something healthy for dinner tomorrow night when I'm shopping tomorrow.
3. Say b0llox to it and have JUNK* food two nights in a row?





*Did ya see what I did there????? :lol: :lol: 


.


----------



## Lavenderb

Have discovered another delish drink on my journey to try new things. Bored with the taste of normal tea I came across Chai Latte 'vanilla'. As stated on the tub it says 'a fragrant blend of tea, milk, spices and vanilla'.

Its lovely, a proper winter warmer, the spices are wonderful.


----------



## Lavenderb

MoggyBaby said:


> So here is my dilemma.....................
> 
> Derek is on Christmas shifts - 6pm to 6am - so has his evening meal before I get home.
> 
> Because of this, I have just been having simple meals all week - omelettes / scrambled eggs - but having had eggs 4 nights on the bounce I want something else but we have nothing in.
> 
> So do I:
> 
> 1. Be good and have eggs again because I'm planning a chinese tomorrow night?
> 2. Have a takeaway tonight instead and get something healthy for dinner tomorrow night when I'm shopping tomorrow.
> 3. Say b0llox to it and have JUNK* food two nights in a row?
> 
> *Did ya see what I did there????? :lol: :lol:
> 
> .


Number 3 hun....its christmas lol


----------



## MoggyBaby

Lavenderb said:


> Number 3 hun....its christmas lol


Not quite near enough to justify 2 nights of JUNK food in a row.... 

(I am trying to be good.......)


----------



## moggiemum

is it the weather or what , i may be dropping of my cooker, it keeps tripping the power in front room , but it could be the wall electrics in which case i may be dropping off some mice ,...arragghh i hope they haven't chewed through anything , strange thing is the oven dosen't trip it just the hob
i can't have my monster mash, not very happy i can't afford new one so may have to come back and have a good old rummage.


----------



## Guest

MoggyBaby said:


>


I never had you down as the 'curtsey' type my dear!!!


----------



## MoggyBaby

jon bda said:


> I never had you down as the 'curtsey' type my dear!!!


There's a LOT you don't know about me Jon....


----------



## Kitty_pig

*wanders in*

Jolly good still a nut house

*wanders out*


----------



## Guest

MoggyBaby said:


> There's a LOT you don't know about me Jon....


Oh don't you go and start wierding me out now...its friday and i'm trying to enjoy a cold Guinness thank you very much!!!


----------



## Guest

Well it seems thats it, a simple text message and it now seems the relationship between me and the love of my life is over and done with...


----------



## Kitty_pig

jon bda said:


> Well it seems thats it, a simple text message and it now seems the relationship between me and the love of my life is over and done with...


Oh no


----------



## Guest

Kitty_pig said:


> Oh no


At the moment i am unable to give her everything she needs and deserves, it breaks my heart but it has to be this way sadly...


How sad am i that Shelley took my Mavis to work today...goodbye my love, there has been highs and there has been lows, but i will always love you...










:crying:


----------



## Valanita

People can get very attached to their cars.


----------



## Mr Gizmo

They make really good fishing wagons.


----------



## MoggyBaby

I'm sure Shelley and Mavis got on VERY well together.


----------



## moggiemum

noooooooooo dont put mavis in the junk yard


----------



## Kitty_pig

jon bda said:


> At the moment i am unable to give her everything she needs and deserves, it breaks my heart but it has to be this way sadly...
> 
> 
> How sad am i that Shelley took my Mavis to work today...goodbye my love, there has been highs and there has been lows, but i will always love you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :crying:


:sneaky2: :sneaky2: :sneaky2: :sosp: :sosp: :sosp: :sneaky2: :sneaky2: :sneaky2:


----------



## MoggyBaby

So, if anyone is interested, I went to the chippy for me tea. Mini fish and chips.

I also treated myself to a wee tin of coke cola - I don't do fizzy pop much so it is deffo a treat. 

They must have changed the recipe though because I'm quite sure I can taste vodka in it...... Singing:


----------



## MissShelley

jon bda said:


> At the moment i am unable to give her everything she needs and deserves, it breaks my heart but it has to be this way sadly...
> 
> 
> How sad am i that Shelley took my Mavis to work today...goodbye my love, there has been highs and there has been lows, but i will always love you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :crying:


Well me and Mave the Rave are planning where we can go next!!! :ihih:

That was when I could hear myself think over the tick tocking, sqeaking, rattling and engine din! 

Fifi is there, she is more suited to your driving skills being a 1.2 'an all :sneaky2:


----------



## MCWillow

Just posting some junk so I can look at my new siggy 

ETA: Its a bit bigger than normal - but sod it, its only Christmas once a year


----------



## moggiemum

omg i loveeeeeeee it , you are very clever its a beaut , going back now for a better look

you really have done it brilliantly the way they are draped over the boxes i love rowens belly its just asking for tickles or trouble,....hehe


----------



## MoggyBaby

Dessert....!!!!  



Baileys Coffee. 

Haven't done one of these for years so quite pleased with the outcome. The coffee is creamy coloured because of the Baileys, NOT because the floating cream sank. Honest. :yesnod:


----------



## moggiemum

i got a proper irish coffee in a pub restaurant and the chef brought it out personally ,when i complimented her on the amazing dinner we just had i ten proceeded to ask if i could have a long spoon to stir it , everyone was in fits of giggles as she went on to tell me that it isnt meant to be stirred,:001_unsure: it was the best one ive ever had , i have tried recreated it on occassion but just cant get it perfect ,)

yours does look good though


----------



## delca1

MoggyBaby said:


> So, if anyone is interested, I went to the chippy for me tea. Mini fish and chips.
> 
> I also treated myself to a wee tin of coke cola - I don't do fizzy pop much so it is deffo a treat.
> 
> They must have changed the recipe though because I'm quite sure I can taste vodka in it...... Singing:


Weird, are we on a parallel plane - I've had fish and chips for dinner tonight too (only because I couldn't be ar**d to cook) and I had a can of Pepsi, main difference seems to be none of my dinner was 'mini' sized 

The coffee looks sooo good :001_tt1:


----------



## moggiemum

im having curry sauce and chips, would so love chip/peas and gravey but would have to get on a ferry for that , so to cheer me up im having can o coke too


----------



## Jonescat

I like what you have done with it.....It's bigger on the inside.....where are we going?


----------



## Jenny1966

MCWillow said:


> Just posting some junk so I can look at my new siggy
> 
> ETA: Its a bit bigger than normal - but sod it, its only Christmas once a year


Rowan looks like he's enjoyed a big Christmas dinner :lol:


----------



## Hanwombat

Rip thread  

Mmm junk... Junk... I have a old lawnmower???


----------



## Guest

moggiemum said:


> im having curry sauce and chips, would so love chip/peas and gravey but would have to get on a ferry for that , so to cheer me up im having can o coke too


Is it wrong i am now fancying chips and curry sauce before 11am?  Whereabouts do you live MM?


----------



## MoggyBaby

They say self-pride is a sin but as we don't have a confessional thread (but MB pops the idea away for future consideration...) I am sticking this here.

I AM WELL CHUFFED WITH MYSELF!!!! :thumbup:

Some of you might remember me posting on Thursday morning, in the AOC thread, that I had stupidly put anti-freeeze in my car screenwash bottle by accident.

Well, I have fixed it and I did it ALL BY MYSELF!!!!! 

Got a syphon tube thingy and managed to get most of it all out - that took a bit of work and would soon give you biceps like Giant Haystacks if done on a regular basis. Gave it a wee wash out with a spot of soapy water to clean the pipes & bottle and it now has very nice cherry smelling eek SCREENWASH in it. Yes, I DID double-check!!!!   

So, knowing that Derek will only grunt at me when I tell him, I'm boring you lot with it instead.


----------



## moggiemum

jon bda said:


> Is it wrong i am now fancying chips and curry sauce before 11am?  Whereabouts do you live MM?


im in london , but have to go to n.ireland for my chip peas and gravey 

well done moggiebaby, who says its a mans world?, oops no offence jon

ps jon you may have worms


----------



## MissShelley

moggiemum said:


> im in london , but have to go to n.ireland for my chip peas and gravey
> 
> well done moggiebaby, who says its a mans world?, oops no offence jon
> 
> *ps jon you may have worms*


I think Jon does indeed have a big worm up his bum too! but when I suggested I de-worm him, when I wormed the cats he took offence


----------



## westie~ma

MoggyBaby said:


> They say self-pride is a sin but as we don't have a confessional thread (but MB pops the idea away for future consideration...) I am sticking this here.
> 
> I AM WELL CHUFFED WITH MYSELF!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Some of you might remember me posting on Thursday morning, in the AOC thread, that I had stupidly put anti-freeeze in my car screenwash bottle by accident.
> 
> Well, I have fixed it and I did it ALL BY MYSELF!!!!!
> 
> Got a syphon tube thingy and managed to get most of it all out - that took a bit of work and would soon give you biceps like Giant Haystacks if done on a regular basis. Gave it a wee wash out with a spot of soapy water to clean the pipes & bottle and it now has very nice cherry smelling eek SCREENWASH in it. Yes, I DID double-check!!!!
> 
> So, knowing that Derek will only grunt at me when I tell him, I'm boring you lot with it instead.


Well done MB xxxxxxxxxxx



moggiemum said:


> im in london , but have to go to n.ireland for my chip peas and gravey
> 
> well done moggiebaby, who says its a mans world?, oops no offence jon
> 
> ps jon you may have worms


Is chips, peas and gravy too sophisticated for London? Can get that here no probs  come to Wales instead 

*w~ma heads out to cut grass before rugby at 4.30pm*


----------



## moggiemum

quote;Is chips, peas and gravy too sophisticated for London? Can get that here no probs come to Wales instead ;end quote


i can get chips with gravey , but then would have to be mushy peas:blushing:
its just no where near how its done back homeut:

but im fussy , like the princess and the pea

will defo try the welsh version if im in wales

my mum has sent me crisps from ireland as they dont sell them here"tayto" best crisps ever:yesnod:

hope your team win at rugby ...well unless they playing ireland:wink5:


----------



## Flamingoes

Just to let people know I really won't be posting for a while but I'm still here and reading.

Been thinking about it all day. No need to reply cause it's literally so people don't think I'm quiet cause I'm ill.

Love you all @rse loads though!!! Xxxxx


----------



## Hanwombat

Hope you okay flamingo !

I am craving a chinese takeaway


----------



## MoggyBaby

Hanwombat said:


> Hope you okay flamingo !
> *
> I am craving a chinese takeaway*


I was supposed to be having this tonight but, due to being a lazy c*w last night and getting a chippy take away, I can't have chinese tonight. 

I am, however, having Haggis, tatties & neeps as it is St Andrews Day!!! :thumbup:

Yum, yum yum!!!! :drool:


----------



## paddyjulie

Just bought some new lights for my tree OUTSIDE , it clearly states for outside use , but reading the leaflet It says not to be used in damp , wet conditios....Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## westie~ma

Now that is annoying 

13-10 to Wales, sorry 16-10 Come on my Welshie lovelies


----------



## Guest

moggiemum said:


> im in london , but have to go to n.ireland for my chip peas and gravey


[youtube_browser]DvG8jEI_3yw[/youtube_browser]

I want to visit Ireland for the NW200, would love to go!!!


----------



## GlitterPup

Bloomin' Tonnes of pheasants around here. They are beautiful but VERY noisy! :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

GlitterPup said:


> Bloomin' Tonnes of pheasants around here. They are beautiful but VERY noisy! :001_tt2:


I get tired of trying to avoid them on the road when driving...dumbest animals ever!!!


----------



## cinnamontoast

GlitterPup said:


> Bloomin' Tonnes of pheasants around here. They are beautiful but VERY noisy! :001_tt2:


Super fun when they fly out of the hedge at head height whilst I'm riding, horse was very good and just shied slightly!  I was given a pheasant last week that a mate had shot: they're a sod to pluck, skin was tearing. I've added the tail feathers to my Mardi Gras mask.


----------



## moggiemum

jon bda said:


> [youtube_browser]DvG8jEI_3yw[/youtube_browser]
> 
> I want to visit Ireland for the NW200, would love to go!!!


 haha .......... we'd be down the chippy in no time on that

aww i love the piano boys as well , i cant remember who told us about them,.......hmmm oh it was you  brill

bf's getting a yamaha xj 700cc custom ,(import) on the road soon needs a bit of work may see you there, convoy styley


----------



## moggiemum

paddyjulie said:


> Just bought some new lights for my tree OUTSIDE , it clearly states for outside use , but reading the leaflet It says not to be used in damp , wet conditios....Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


how daft is thatut:


----------



## delca1

jon bda said:


> [youtube_browser]DvG8jEI_3yw[/youtube_browser]
> 
> I want to visit Ireland for the NW200, would love to go!!!


Looks exciting, only ever been to the IOM TT
OH came back from the bike shop today with a new bike to test out. Can hardly believe what it will cost 

Won't feel so guilty about spending too much this week on Christmas shopping now :thumbup:


----------



## westie~ma

We lost, 26 - 30. Flipping Aussies  Gatland didn't help with his selection and then his replacement strategy ... taking off players having a good game replacing them with [email protected] inferior types ... he's a twonk on times


----------



## moggiemum

oh dear never mind , now youll just have to do something extra nice to cheer you up


----------



## westie~ma

moggiemum said:


> oh dear never mind , now youll just have to do something extra nice to cheer you up


I opened a Rioja at half time :lol:


----------



## Guest

delca1 said:


> Looks exciting, only ever been to the IOM TT
> OH came back from the bike shop today with a new bike to test out. Can hardly believe what it will cost
> 
> Won't feel so guilty about spending too much this week on Christmas shopping now :thumbup:


Tell him that he is allowed the Panigale if it makes him happy...


----------



## Lavenderb

westie~ma said:


> I opened a Rioja at half time :lol:


Is that allowed? Moderating whilst half cut? :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

Lavenderb said:


> Is that allowed? Moderating whilst half cut? :001_tt2:












Random checks needed i think!!!


----------



## delca1

jon bda said:


> Tell him that he is allowed the Panigale if it makes him happy...


Much as he likes Ducati's I think it's a bit out of his price range. Sadly has to go for a practical day to day bike (his words not mine).


----------



## westie~ma

Lavenderb said:


> Is that allowed? Moderating whilst half cut? :001_tt2:


It'll be alright, haven't drunk it all .... yet *hiccup*


----------



## Guest

delca1 said:


> Much as he likes Ducati's I think it's a bit out of his price range. Sadly has to go for a practical day to day bike (his words not mine).


The new naked Beemer S1000R it is then!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## DogLover1981

I guess I need to repost this. lol This is a real TV commercial from Kmart in the states.

[youtube_browser]9PVhIMr4ScI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## delca1

jon bda said:


> The new naked Beemer S1000R it is then!!!
> :thumbsup:


Much more down market than that!!


----------



## myshkin

cinnamontoast said:


> Super fun when they fly out of the hedge at head height whilst I'm riding, horse was very good and just shied slightly!  I was given a pheasant last week that a mate had shot: they're a sod to pluck, skin was tearing. I've added the tail feathers to my Mardi Gras mask.


Randomly, out of nowhere (it is the junk thread, and I have been down t'pub!), I love horsey people here. Gruff, although working bred, spent his formative years in the city. He is very relaxed around horses, sniffs their noses over the fence....but gets totally freaked out by them on the roads with people on their backs. What I have found without fail is that when I'm haplessly apologising for his barking, is that everyone goes past saying don't worry - usually they offer to hang around to get him used to the situation. As a result, he still gets all silly, but I can stop him barking.

Is it because they have to go through similar to accustom horses to everyday life? That's the feeling I get, whatever it is, it's meant he has come a long way. 



Lavenderb said:


> Is that allowed? Moderating whilst half cut? :001_tt2:


Probably the best way. And that's why I should never be responsible for anything....

I had a brilliant night. Time with friends here (new, been here 18 months, and it takes me a long time to go from liking people to feeling I can call them my friends). One in particular has a way of making me feel I'm not as way out there as I might think I am  Shared values, and her family make me go fuzzy - seeing my dogs with her kids really does get me soppy. If you raise 'em right, dogs and kids are perfect. Anyhoos, she managed to push me out of a feeling old and rubbish thing I've had in the back of my mind recently, 'cause she's ace.
Then got home and OH cooked dinner, listened to me ramble....big hurdles ahead, but we know each other and what we have to do. Feeling very fortunate about the people in my life.

Shall toodle off to bed tipsy soon....hic!


----------



## cinnamontoast

Dunno, mine used to freak at loose dogs, but if they're on leads, he's ok. There are two big dogs at the yard and he's a lot better with them now although coming in tonight, he bent down to sniff the GSD and was quite friendly. He then tried to mug the yard owner for his phone, thinking it was polos cos he got it out of his pocket.


----------



## cinnamontoast

Fab car advert, contains some rude words!!

WICKID SICK FORD FIESTA ZETEC S BLACK | eBay


----------



## moggiemum

was gonna ask him if he s still a virgin, ^^^^and also tell him to leave the wardrobe door open i dont think he s got any bids and zero replies


----------



## DogLover1981

Ouchhh!!! I jumped down while hiking today and landed on my ankle. It's still a little sore.


----------



## moggiemum

you know the drill 

R- est
I-ce
C-ompression
E-levation


----------



## Guest

Heavy metal parrot anyone?

[youtube_browser]7jGbtIdOZ-M[/youtube_browser]

And the original...

[youtube_browser]04F4xlWSFh0[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Lavenderb

jon bda said:


> Heavy metal parrot anyone?
> 
> [youtube_browser]7jGbtIdOZ-M[/youtube_browser]
> 
> And the original...
> 
> [youtube_browser]04F4xlWSFh0[/youtube_browser]


lmao, having kept one of those parrots in the past, I know full well how clever they are. Mine used to shout for my daughter to come down stairs and he used to dance, they are amazing.


----------



## Lavenderb

Trying to break wind quietly cos my daughters boyfriend is here


----------



## moggiemum

jon bda said:


> Heavy metal parrot anyone?
> 
> [youtube_browser]7jGbtIdOZ-M[/youtube_browser]
> 
> And the original...
> 
> [youtube_browser]04F4xlWSFh0[/youtube_browser]


haha amazing, but dont let him watch the vid or put another bird in with him , lol


----------



## moggiemum

Lavenderb said:


> Trying to break wind quietly cos my daughters boyfriend is here


lavs just cough really loudly, lots


----------



## Lavenderb

moggiemum said:


> lavs just cough really loudly, lots


Wouldn't be so bad if the dogs didn't start barking cos they think its someone knocking at the door :lol:


----------



## lymorelynn

My laptop is dead - can I add that to the junk in here please? Managing to cope with my phone but it's not easy 

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## DogLover1981

Lavenderb said:


> Trying to break wind quietly cos my daughters boyfriend is here


Just do it as loud as humanly possible and blame it on your daughter. She'll love you.


----------



## chichi

DD's tv "popped" last night, so now we have her in the Lounge watching/listening to the Sky music channels....VERY LOUDLY 

What is it with teenagers ... are they deaf or something :biggrin:

Anyway, her old TV can go in the junk shop and Christmas won't come soon enough, so she gets her new TV in her room and we get peace and quiet restored in the Lounge


----------



## moggiemum

for now you may have to stick your fingers in your ears and go lala la la la
sorry


----------



## chichi

moggiemum said:


> for now you may have to stick your fingers in your ears and go lala la la la
> sorry


LOL, I did good.....told DD it was her turn to clean the bathroom. So got rid of the noise and get my bathroom all sparkly clean at the same time. Win win situation :biggrin:

By the time she's done that OH will be watching TV, so loud music at this house is ended for today.....yay:thumbup1:


----------



## westie~ma

We're back. We walked. We're ready for a sleep now


----------



## cheekyscrip

over all not too bad day on pf.....Oscar on the mend,..Mogz pussy won a prize...



l sort of calm under the Rock....but send some good vibes as the next week looks tough...


nite nite...xxx


----------



## MCWillow

Well - this was a shite day!


----------



## K9Steve

What the heck happened to the "Any Ol' [email protected]" thread?


----------



## MoggyBaby

K9Steve said:


> What the heck happened to the "Any Ol' [email protected]" thread?


The cyber fairies ran away with it, the thieving wee shi!tes that they are!!!! :mad5:

One minute it was here, the next gone...... Never to be seen again despite intensive searching by Tashi to try and locate it.


----------



## Lavenderb

K9Steve said:


> What the heck happened to the "Any Ol' [email protected]" thread?


T'is a long long story Steve. T'was a perilous journey...Tashi fought with all her might but the '[email protected]' could not be saved ..... :laugh:


----------



## Valanita

We looked in a junk shop Saturday, wandered around it then straight out again. It was full of cr&p items, the sort anyone else would take to a tip. Not a proper scrap of junk anywhere.


----------



## Lavenderb

Dont'cha just love it when your doing a routine visit to the supermarket and someone brightens your day.

Popped into M & S to grab me lunch and at the tills in front there was a chap with his wife and mother in law. He was ribbing MIL and she belted him one lol...omg he had me in flippin stitches.....The girl was scanning their shopping and he pipes up' Look what delight Ive got coming later, those smacko's are for me' (dog treats) lol, 'she's only got a budgie' :laugh:

We were all laughing. Then I get outside to find him parked next to me. I had slung my car across the front of the shop cos the disabled bay was taken....he says to me ' did ya just ride in on HI Ho Silver' lmao..cos of the way I had abandoned me car ... then he grabbed the car door open for me and helped me in whilst saying 'there you go dear'...omg I was p1ssing myself....then he waved me off....made my day that did.


----------



## MoggyBaby

Lavenderb said:


> Dont'cha just love it when your doing a routine visit to the supermarket and someone brightens your day.
> 
> Popped into M & S to grab me lunch and at the tills in front there was a chap with his wife and mother in law. He was ribbing MIL and she belted him one lol...omg he had me in flippin stitches.....The girl was scanning their shopping and he pipes up' Look what delight Ive got coming later, those smacko's are for me' (dog treats) lol, 'she's only got a budgie' :laugh:
> 
> We were all laughing. Then I get outside to find him parked next to me. I had slung my car across the front of the shop cos the disabled bay was taken....he says to me ' did ya just ride in on HI Ho Silver' lmao..cos of the way I had abandoned me car ... then he grabbed the car door open for me and helped me in whilst saying 'there you go dear'...omg I was p1ssing myself....then he waved me off....made my day that did.


I love it when you meet characters like this when out and about. They really do cheer you up no end.


----------



## Royoyo

I hate my neighbour, he's always got something to complain about. Apparently my cat likes to poo in his back garden and I understand why that would annoy him but what can I do about it? My cat is an outdoor cat, he always has been, so I'm not to keen on keeping him locked up inside (no offence to the people who do). I was in a foul mood (because of my ear) when he came out to me as I was getting in my car and tried to have a go at me, so I did raise my voice at him and told him not to start with me today. 

How can I even stop my cat from pooing in his garden? buy it a lead? follow it around? I don't know


----------



## MoggyBaby

Royoyo said:


> I hate my neighbour, he's always got something to complain about. Apparently my cat likes to poo in his back garden and I understand why that would annoy him but what can I do about it? My cat is an outdoor cat, he always has been, so I'm not to keen on keeping him locked up inside (no offence to the people who do). I was in a foul mood (because of my ear) when he came out to me as I was getting in my car and tried to have a go at me, so I did raise my voice at him and told him not to start with me today.
> 
> *How can I even stop my cat from pooing in his garden? buy it a lead? follow it around? I don't know*


http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/211361-cat-runs-cat-proofed-gardens.html

Why not look into cat-proofing your garden? That way your cat still gets to go outdoors but he cannot get out of your garden. The benefit to this is he doesn't poop in your neighbours garden, which will appease said neighbour, he is much safer away from roads and other dangers such as being poisoned or harmed. Especially by folks who dislike cats pooping on their lawns. He will also be closer to home should he become unwell and less likely to get lost or stolen.


----------



## Royoyo

MoggyBaby said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/211361-cat-runs-cat-proofed-gardens.html
> 
> Why not look into cat-proofing your garden? That way your cat still gets to go outdoors but he cannot get out of your garden. The benefit to this is he doesn't poop in your neighbours garden, which will appease said neighbour, he is much safer away from roads and other dangers such as being poisoned or harmed. Especially by folks who dislike cats pooping on their lawns. He will also be closer to home should he become unwell and less likely to get lost or stolen.


Thanks MoggyBaby. If I didn't cat proof my garden is there anything I could get to put in my neighbours garden so my cat wont poo there? obviously I'm looking this up myself too, it's just you might know of something .


----------



## spid

Lion poo!!


----------



## MoggyBaby

Royoyo said:


> Thanks MoggyBaby. If I didn't cat proof my garden is there anything I could get to put in my neighbours garden so my cat wont poo there? obviously I'm looking this up myself too, it's just you might know of something .


There are sprays and gels called 'Cat Off' and similar but I wouldn't like to say how effective they are.

There is also Spids suggestion but, if your neighbour has a problem with cat poo, I'd hate to see his face if you dumped lion poo over his fence!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lavenderb

MoggyBaby said:


> There are sprays and gels called 'Cat Off' and similar but I wouldn't like to say how effective they are.
> 
> There is also Spids suggestion but, if your neighbour has a problem with cat poo, I'd hate to see his face if you dumped lion poo over his fence!!! :lol: :lol:


awww go on lets all dump Lion poo on our neighbours, it is christmas after all :biggrin:


----------



## Royoyo

MoggyBaby said:


> There are sprays and gels called 'Cat Off' and similar but I wouldn't like to say how effective they are.
> 
> There is also Spids suggestion but, if your neighbour has a problem with cat poo, I'd hate to see his face if you dumped lion poo over his fence!!! :lol: :lol:


Thanks I will look into that and maybe the lion poo thing to Spid lol. I don't know why he's singled me out tbh I'm not the only person round here with a cat, there's loads of them!

I'm so angry today don't know why, but I felt like running Ray the neighbour over


----------



## MoggyBaby

Royoyo said:


> Thanks I will look into that and maybe the lion poo thing to Spid lol.* I don't know why he's singled me out tbh I'm not the only person round here with a cat, there's loads of them! *
> 
> I'm so angry today don't know why, but I felt like running Ray the neighbour over


The next time he comes storming up to you with this accusation, just ask him very sweetly "How do you know the poo belongs to my cat? Did it have his name on it?"

Then stand well back as he turns a lurid shade of puce and explodes!!!! :lol:


----------



## DoodlesRule

Everything seems to be breaking down or falling off  (equipment wise, not me personally everything is attached and just about still working lol)

Driving along in bright sunshine on Saturday and the sun visor fell off, the son & heir has done a temporary repair until he has time to sort it. 

Then making a cuppa this morning and went blurgh whats that as I poured the milk and lumps came out, it was frozen so I will have to buy a new fridge now and I hate shopping for that sort of stuff, well actually I just hate shopping fullstop


----------



## cheekyscrip

Ctas can be put off by mean amstaff s(this is what my parents use..;0)..or sprinklers..or just normal water pistol...

the worst is if annoyed neighbour will just put rat poison ..and yours or another cat will die...


he can tell you even that he put poison to warn you...and then it will be up to you...



my parents had their garden destroyed regularly ..till their cat and dog sorted the intruders out!


----------



## loubyfrog

Hello,Hello,Hello........whats all this then!!!!!!!!! :skep:

Bye bye Crap....hello Junk!! 

Like my grandma used to say....potato,potarto (i had to spell it different otherwise it would read the same and you wouldn't know what i was waffling about,mind you you still probably don't)


----------



## MCWillow

loubyfrog said:


> Hello,Hello,Hello........whats all this then!!!!!!!!! :skep:
> 
> Bye bye Crap....hello Junk!!
> 
> Like my grandma used to say....*potato,potarto* (i had to spell it different otherwise it would read the same and you wouldn't know what i was waffling about,mind you you still probably don't)


I thought it was tomayto, tomarto  :lol:

Today has been a better day - which shows what a shite day yesterday was coz a Monday back in the office is _never_ a good day


----------



## Guest

:lol:


----------



## loubyfrog

MCWillow said:


> I thought it was tomayto, tomarto  :lol:
> 
> Today has been a better day - which shows what a shite day yesterday was coz a Monday back in the office is _never_ a good day


Oh yeah.....it is tomayta tomarta!!!!  

I always get sayings mixed up,today i said my coffee was stoney hot and also that someone didn't have enough brains to scratch their ar5e with. (think that's me) :lol:

get you had a good day today mcwillow.:thumbup1:


----------



## Lavenderb

jon bda said:


> :lol:


Here you go Jon, just so you don't feel left out :laugh:

The Mermaid Name Generator: Your Mermaid Name and Species


----------



## Guest

Lavenderb said:


> The Mermaid Name Generator: Your Mermaid Name and Species


Some people have toooooo much time on their hands!!!


----------



## MoggyBaby

jon bda said:


> :lol:


Love it!!!

And it is now making its way onto my FB page.... :lol:


----------



## Guest

Movember goes too far?










:lol:


----------



## MCWillow

jon bda said:


> Movember goes too far?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


It looks like its eyes fell out - its like a cat version of the monster from Pans Labyrinth :yikes: :scared: :crying:


----------



## Guest

MCWillow said:


> It looks like its eyes fell out - its like a cat version of the monster from Pans Labyrinth :yikes: :scared: :crying:


Unfortunately the guys nipples were a bit too far apart to use as eyes...
:lol:


----------



## MCWillow

jon bda said:


> Unfortunately the guys nipples were a bit too far apart to use as eyes...
> :lol:


But it looks like its eyes are in front of it - and poor kitty is desperately trying to find them by sniffing for them....

Poor kitty - or kitty monster????


----------



## moggiemum

best one i could find sorta in keeping with the theme............................










works beter if you squint your eyes............lol


----------



## MCWillow

Jake lost his phone Saturday night 

Us to Insurance people: We have lost a phone

Insurance people: Oh, OK, so exactly when and where did you lose it?

Us: Erm, if we knew that, it wouldn't be lost now would it 


Is there there rules on how and when you are allowed to lose your phone?


----------



## K9Steve

RANT: I find it ironic that the Pennsylvania Department of Transportation (PennDOT) has claimed that it has fixed certain bridges on certain roads in which I have just driven upon, only to find when crossing the bridges, many of the vehicles, including mine, have bounced towards the left lane. Fortunately for me, no one was in the left lane or else I would have clipped their vehicle, because I had one heck of a time keeping my van in control, while at the same time, pushing my spine back down into my body. :mad5:

So, when I got home, I called PennDOT and told them of these problems. Guess what? They don't have a clue of what I'm talking about. :mad5:


----------



## DogLover1981

I paused a video to look at something else on the computer. This is what I found when I went back.


----------



## MCWillow

Well this is going to be a great day!

I get into work at 8.30 to find the evening receptionist didnt turn up last night (we think she just forgot!) so I have all of her work to do before I can even start on todays stuff


----------



## MoggyBaby

Awwww diddums!!!! IWC is complaining she has too much work to do and can't cope...... Well, maybe if she didn't faff about so much doing unnecessary jobs, she'd be able to!!!

I had the same number of clients last year, as she now currently has, but I was also covering 5 different areas. She's only covering 3.

I got zippo sympathy from her when I was struggling to juggle the 5 areas last year (the numbers didn't bother me, it was having 5 managers on my back all the time that was the issue) so, strangely, I seem to be all out of sympathy today. 

I have tried to suggest that some of the work she does is redundant but her words are "That's how I've always done it......" and she will not change. 

So tough is all I say!!!! :dita: 

IWC's!!!!! Who needs them???????? :mad2:


----------



## Kitty_pig

Oh dear IWC's are striking everywhere! I have been a naughty mummy, after weeks upon weeks of using various remedies I have given up and swapped C's formula milk. After three feeds it already seems to be working, there has been no colic as of yet today and very little spitting up, plenty of good burps though. 

I couldn't handle that cry any more especially twice a day for at least 2 hours :frown2: so fingers crossed this swap is doing the job :thumbup1: in other news hubbys family are being a bunch of drama llamas and are running the risk of hubby and I telling them all to do one  xxxx


----------



## Lavenderb

Kitty_pig said:


> Oh dear IWC's are striking everywhere! I have been a naughty mummy, after weeks upon weeks of using various remedies I have given up and swapped C's formula milk. After three feeds it already seems to be working, there has been no colic as of yet today and very little spitting up, plenty of good burps though.
> 
> I couldn't handle that cry any more especially twice a day for at least 2 hours :frown2: so fingers crossed this swap is doing the job :thumbup1: in other news hubbys family are being a bunch of drama llamas and are running the risk of hubby and I telling them all to do one  xxxx


Glad the baby seems to be settling better, those crying spells can really wear you down.
As for the rest, well thats family for you


----------



## Kitty_pig

Lavenderb said:


> Glad the baby seems to be settling better, those crying spells can really wear you down.
> *As for the rest, well thats family for you *


I know, who'd have them eh? :lol:


----------



## Valanita

My Daughter got night colic badly, she cried from 11 p.m. til 2 a.m. most nights. I was frazzled, nothing helped. Then one night when she was about 3 months old she just stopped. I woke up with a start & rushed to her cot, I was scared she'd gone, but she was breathing normally. She never had colic again.

Today I have posted all the parcels that had to go. I feel good.


----------



## cheekyscrip

...washed my hair...just to remember..that all towels are in washing and the new ones ..in bedroom!

:idea:!!! bright idea


there are Scrip's towels in the bathroom cupboard! lovely! quickly got them out and put on!

:shocked:

:frown2:

I was so excited about my smartness ..I forgot I sprayed them with flea repellent!



tillI recognised the whiff!

and I had to rush on school run!


----------



## DoodlesRule

No fleas on you then Cheeky :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Kitty_pig

Valanita said:


> My Daughter got night colic badly, she cried from 11 p.m. til 2 a.m. most nights. I was frazzled, nothing helped. Then one night when she was about 3 months old she just stopped. I woke up with a start & rushed to her cot, I was scared she'd gone, but she was breathing normally. She never had colic again.
> 
> Today I have posted all the parcels that had to go. I feel good.


I was hoping this would be the same with C but if anything its getting worse, she only used to have it of an evening but recently its been through the day too :frown2: doc not interested so had to take matters into my own hands, she has her second lot of injections tomorrow so I'm sure I will get a slapped wrist for it then 

Well done for getting all your parcels sent, and scrip....er.....well done for being flea free :thumbup1: :lol:


----------



## DoodlesRule

How old is baby KittyPig?


----------



## Kitty_pig

DoodlesRule said:


> How old is baby KittyPig?


coming up to 14 weeks


----------



## DoodlesRule

Kitty_pig said:


> coming up to 14 weeks


Still tiny then - only asked as apparently as a baby I never stopped bawling until on solids. My own son wasn't satisfied on milk from early on and in the end I listened to my mum - might be all changed now but then were told to keep on milk until a certain age (can't remember what it was). Mum used to be a nursery nurse then a general nurse and said back then you always went on babies weight not age. Made sense to me as he was a big baby so obviously a lot bigger in the early months compared to one with a lower birth weight, in the end I started him on solids at 3 months old.

NB please I don't want anyone to take this as advice just recalling my own experience


----------



## Kitty_pig

DoodlesRule said:


> Still tiny then - only asked as apparently as a baby I never stopped bawling until on solids. My own son wasn't satisfied on milk from early on and in the end I listened to my mum - might be all changed now but then were told to keep on milk until a certain age (can't remember what it was). Mum used to be a nursery nurse then a general nurse and said back then you always went on babies weight not age. Made sense to me as he was a big baby so obviously a lot bigger in the early months compared to one with a lower birth weight, in the end I started him on solids at 3 months old.
> 
> NB please I don't want anyone to take this as advice just recalling my own experience


I was weaned at 4 months, my older sister was 3 months :lol: its how it was back then, tbh I dont know if we will make it to 6 months with her :frown2:


----------



## westie~ma

Phone about to be out of charge, I'm off to evening session of tennis. My elbow is playing up a tad will take painkillers and plough through.


----------



## Guest

moggiemum said:


> best one i could find sorta in keeping with the theme............................


I think i've posted this one on here before...










:lol:


----------



## Kitty_pig

jon bda said:


> I think i've posted this one on here before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


omg brilliant :lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby

AAAAAAAAAAAARRRGGGHHHHHHH!!!!

Saw some Christmas decs in Morrisons last week and thought "Hmmmm, like those, might be able to use them......."

Decided tonight that yes I 'could' use them, went back and they're all fecking sold out!!!!!!! :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## MCWillow

OK - so on Sunday I asked D if he had got me an advent calendar - no :nonod:

Today he told me he looked in three shops and couldn't find one 

Waitrose - no advent calendars
WHSmith - no CHOCOLATE advent caledars
Holland & Barrett - (H&B, _really_???) dairy free chocolate advent calendars

Seriously who goes looking in a _health food_ shop for a chocolate advent calendar  :lol: :lol:

Gotta give him kudos for laugh he has just given me after a totally crap day at work though :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## K9Steve

_*Is anybody out there?*_

I've finally got all my Christmas decorations, except for the tree of course, up and things look like they're going to work. In addition to that, I've put a wide metal band around all the trees with Christmas lights, bells, and balls on them (my daughter put the bells and balls on them) to keep the cats from climbing and playing with the decorations, and to top that off, from getting stuck in those trees. Would you believe my daughter put bells and balls on the bottom branches of my oak, hickory, maple, and white ask trees? :001_huh: I didn't know we had that much Christmas decorations and hope we have enough for the Christmas trees we're putting up indoors. :001_huh:

I'm still debating of what to get the person for Christmas for our Christmas party two weeks and three days from now. I want to get them something that doesn't offend them in any way, and being we have some employees who do not celebrate Christmas because of their religion, I'm not sure what to get this person. :scared::confused1::sad:hmy:

Any one have any ideas on how to go about this? I can't ask the person not only because I would be telling them I would be the one to get them their gift, but it is illegal in the United States for an employer to ask an employee their religion. So far, I've been observing and working with this employee, and so far, nothing they are saying or doing is giving me any clues. hmy:


----------



## Guest

MoggyBaby said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAARRRGGGHHHHHHH!!!!
> 
> Saw some Christmas decs in Morrisons last week and thought "Hmmmm, like those, might be able to use them......."
> 
> Decided tonight that yes I 'could' use them, went back and they're all fecking sold out!!!!!!! :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## Guest

MCWillow said:


> Seriously who goes looking in a _health food_ shop for a chocolate advent calendar  :lol: :lol:


Perhaps he wants to give you more nuts?











:lol:


----------



## Kitty_pig

Maybe a gift voucher steve? depends how much you plan on spending 

As for us well, today is C's second set of injections and hubby is in work so I have to be bad mummy :frown2: I was hopeless with luna god knows what I will be like with C :cryin:


----------



## MoggyBaby

K9Steve said:


> I'm still debating of what to get the person for Christmas for our Christmas party two weeks and three days from now. I want to get them something that doesn't offend them in any way, and being we have some employees who do not celebrate Christmas because of their religion, I'm not sure what to get this person. :scared::confused1::sad:hmy:
> 
> Any one have any ideas on how to go about this? I can't ask the person not only because I would be telling them I would be the one to get them their gift, but it is illegal in the United States for an employer to ask an employee their religion. So far, I've been observing and working with this employee, and so far, nothing they are saying or doing is giving me any clues. hmy:


So you've got a 'Secret Santa' thing going on then.... Which means this person is also doing it otherwise, you would not have gotten their name. So that's a good start, they know that someone is getting them a pressie and will be expecting it.

Is this person male or female? I think it would be difficult to get an offensive gift unless you're thinking a copy of the Karma Sutra or taking a visit to your local sex shop.

If it is a lady - then a nice smelly gift set usually goes down well and is safe. Or maybe a nice hat & scarf set.

Blokes are more difficult but perhaps one of those desk-top toy thing - like this for example....










Hope those help......


----------



## Holtie

This will put a smile on your face  And I don't blame you for thinking I am ut:

After taking my daughter to the bus stop at 7.30 to catch her school bus, I then take the dogs for their morning constitutional - this morning I walked around the fields bleating and baa-ing in preparation for my part in our extremely imminent panto! 

I had to keep looking round in case there were other dog walkers around thinking there was an escaped sheep!!



I know I am 'B-a-a-a-rking' mad!! And I don't care!


----------



## MoggyBaby

JTHolt said:


> This will put a smile on your face  And I don't blame you for thinking I am ut:
> 
> After taking my daughter to the bus stop at 7.30 to catch her school bus, I then take the dogs for their morning constitutional - this morning I walked around the fields bleating and baa-ing in preparation for my part in our extremely imminent panto!
> 
> I had to keep looking round in case there were other dog walkers around thinking there was an escaped sheep!!
> 
> 
> 
> I know I am 'B-a-a-a-rking' mad!! And I don't care!


Talk about mutton behaving like lamb...... 

:lol: :lol:

.


----------



## Lavenderb

JTHolt said:


> This will put a smile on your face  And I don't blame you for thinking I am ut:
> 
> After taking my daughter to the bus stop at 7.30 to catch her school bus, I then take the dogs for their morning constitutional - this morning I walked around the fields bleating and baa-ing in preparation for my part in our extremely imminent panto!
> 
> I had to keep looking round in case there were other dog walkers around thinking there was an escaped sheep!!
> 
> 
> 
> I know I am 'B-a-a-a-rking' mad!! And I don't care!


Awww hun, I can just picture you now....









:lol:


----------



## Holtie

MoggyBaby said:


> Talk about mutton behaving like lamb......
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> .





Lavenderb said:


> Awww hun, I can just picture you now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


:lol:

Ewe two are so funny!!


----------



## Waterlily




----------



## Holtie

Jeez, reading some of the posts on this forum, I really wish there was a 'Flounces off' smiley!!

A lot of this going on of late!


----------



## moggiemum

Waterlily said:


>


there's me thinking there's never a cool way to vomit:thumbup1:

poor love, sorry


----------



## MoggyBaby

WOOHOOOOOO!!!!!

Just been to the Morrisons near to my place of work and got the decs I wanted!!! :thumbup:

All is good again at Moggy Towers.  

Yeah, yeah, I know...... It doesn't take much!!! 

.


----------



## Holtie

MoggyBaby said:


> WOOHOOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> Just been to the Morrisons near to my place of work and got the decs I wanted!!! :thumbup:
> 
> All is good again at Moggy Towers.
> 
> Yeah, yeah, I know...... It doesn't take much!!!
> 
> .


I bet the staff at Morrisons are sighing with relief!!  Bet they saw your face and the Manager didn't fancy having to explain to you why they'd run out so managed to get some more just to have a quiet life!!


----------



## moggiemum

JTHolt said:


> Jeez, reading some of the posts on this forum, I really wish there was a 'Flounces off' smiley!!
> 
> A lot of this going on of late!


warning very scarey flounce alert


----------



## MoggyBaby

JTHolt said:


> I bet the staff at Morrisons are sighing with relief!!  Bet they saw your face and the Manager didn't fancy having to explain to you why they'd run out so managed to get some more just to have a quiet life!!


You're probably right. I do believe my reputation goeth before me..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## moggiemum

MoggyBaby said:


> WOOHOOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> Just been to the Morrisons near to my place of work and got the decs I wanted!!! :thumbup:
> 
> All is good again at Moggy Towers.
> 
> Yeah, yeah, I know...... It doesn't take much!!!
> 
> .


thats the second time today i ve thought you d taken up d'j -ing


----------



## Lavenderb

mwaahahahaha


----------



## MoggyBaby

Lavenderb said:


> mwaahahahaha


Like it!!!!

I might do that one tonight...... We've got some dodgy folks in our street.... 

.


----------



## tincan

How to dance DANCE WITH LEROY | How to dance http://facebook.com/dancewithleroy http://dancewithleroy.com/music ⇦ GET THE MUSIC How to dance at a rave party! Danci...

 .... Feeling childish I can't stop laughing


----------



## Holtie

moggiemum said:


> warning very scarey flounce alert


Now that is a very scary flounce!!  But love it!! :thumbup1:

PS Who is that?


----------



## westie~ma

Right, have put it off for long enough  going over to my mother's to help her put together her newly purchased tv table (she doesn't want a stand anymore)  for her newly purchased tv ................ which is being delivered NEXT week :001_huh:

She knows I don't DO putting furniture together but has reassured me that all I have to is be an extra pair of hands :blink: 

Oh grief this is going to be painful :frown2:


----------



## MoggyBaby

JTHolt said:


> Now that is a very scary flounce!!  But love it!! :thumbup1:
> 
> PS Who is that?


Beyonce Knowles.


----------



## MoggyBaby

westie~ma said:


> Right, have put it off for long enough  going over to my mother's to help her put together her newly purchased tv table (she doesn't want a stand anymore)  for her newly purchased tv ................ which is being delivered NEXT week :001_huh:
> 
> She knows I don't DO putting furniture together but has reassured me that all I have to is be an extra pair of hands :blink:
> 
> Oh grief this is going to be painful :frown2:


Good luck!!!!! :thumbup1:

(A good excuse for a bottle of wine tonight tho'....  )

.


----------



## Kitty_pig

about to go me ma's for spaghetti n meatballs! :thumbup1:


----------



## Holtie

MoggyBaby said:


> Beyonce Knowles.


Thank you but still scary!!


----------



## moggiemum

tincan said:


> How to dance DANCE WITH LEROY | How to dance http://facebook.com/dancewithleroy http://dancewithleroy.com/music ⇦ GET THE MUSIC How to dance at a rave party! Danci...
> 
> .... Feeling childish I can't stop laughing


hehehe very good, :thumbup1: are you gonna throw a few shapes at the next barndance?

i ve gone all festive, i mean my cat has, hmm ,.........how to make him bigger


----------



## Holtie

Have just watched the video posted by Tincan and the part where Leroy is 'Milking the bull' :yikes:

Parent to child:

"What dance is that?"
"Milking the bull" kid says

Parent goes


----------



## Royoyo

I don't see it, does anyone else


----------



## Holtie

Royoyo said:


> I don't see it, does anyone else


Yep - straight away and I am not going to spoil it for others!


----------



## MoggyBaby

Royoyo said:


> I don't see it, does anyone else


If it's what I think it is, then yes, eventually.

Wouldn't sh!t bricks over it though....


----------



## Valanita

Royoyo said:


> I don't see it, does anyone else


I haven't a clue what I'm supposed to be seeing.


----------



## Guest

JTHolt said:


> Yep - straight away and I am not going to spoil it for others!


For some reason it reminds me of that little annoying bad guy out of Transformers?


----------



## Guest

JTHolt said:


> Jeez, reading some of the posts on this forum, I really wish there was a 'Flounces off' smiley!!
> 
> A lot of this going on of late!


Pics?




























:thumbup:


----------



## Holtie

jon bda said:


> Pics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:


Brilliant!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Flamingoes

I is returned (for one night only! Cause Nicky is coming tomorrow :001_wub: ) and then after that I'll be back properly now all the fightin' an a feudin' has stopped.

Hope everyones good xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Hi Flams!!!


----------



## Flamingoes

jon bda said:


> Hi Flams!!!


Hey you xx

Hope you and Shelly are well


----------



## westie~ma

After today's experience I can now add furniture putter-together to my skill set  Only a pair of hands my friggy eye, I did the whole lot, including using a power drilly thingy :001_huh:


Hiya there Flams xxx


----------



## moggiemum

Valanita said:


> I haven't a clue what I'm supposed to be seeing.


aww, never mind Valentina , how about this one then.................

hi flams, good to see you back on


----------



## MoggyBaby

I'm beginning to wish I just put up the sodding Christmas Tree!!!!!

Put new decs on mantlepiece, thinking "looking good but needs just a little bit more" so decided I would put a set of the flashy lights up.

We have 2 sets but one set is dicky.

Despite being sensible last year and WRITING on the dicky box, guess who has managed to put up the wrong set!!!!!  That'll teach me not to put the main light on coz, if I had, I'd have seen the writing!!!!!!









It looks ok for now but I'll probably change them at the weekend. 

.


----------



## Flamingoes

Trying to explain to a man how to and what is, deep conditioner via text is like the Krypton Factor :frown2:


----------



## Valanita

moggiemum said:


> aww, never mind Valentina , how about this one then.................
> 
> hi flams, good to see you back on


Pussy cat. Awwwwww!

Hi, Flams nice to see you, to see you nice.


----------



## Valanita

Flamingoes said:


> Trying to explain to a man how to and what is, deep conditioner via text is like the Krypton Factor :frown2:


On your mobile? Fraught that then.


----------



## Sal1972

I'm supposed to be flying to Scotland tomorrow to stay with my Sis for a couple of days; but today they're talking about cancelling trains / planes for the next couple of days due to the weather . . . bloomin' typical!! :mad2:


----------



## suzy93074

Just answered the phone at work ....but didnt have my head set on :frown2::frown2: gonna be one of them effing days im sure ......

Still not got my xmas decs up yet at home !!! gotta get motivated .....:mad2::mad2:


----------



## westie~ma

Duw, it's cold  put out two loads of washing, third is in washer ... having a tea to warm up


----------



## DoodlesRule

Windy blowy here - the whole road is shut outside our office because someones chimney has fell off across the road


----------



## MoggyBaby

DoodlesRule said:


> Windy blowy here - the whole road is shut outside our office because someones chimney has fell off across the road


:yikes:

That's their visit from Santa b*ggered this year!!!!!


----------



## westie~ma

DoodlesRule said:


> Windy blowy here - the whole road is shut outside our office because someones chimney has fell off across the road


Good grief :shocked:


----------



## DoodlesRule

Part is in the road and part fell through some poor b*ggers roof - imagine getting home from work and you have a gaping hole and lots of rain/hail hope they are insured


----------



## suzy93074

So So windy here !!! take care out there everyone ! :frown:


----------



## DoodlesRule

Well well wouldn't have put Nigella down as a snorter, a little something to make you whiz through the domestic godess duties :001_huh:


----------



## canuckjill

BRRRRR minus 32 c. this morning with a wind chill to minus 39 c...Minus 40 is the same in F and C...The blizzard part has passed now the extreme cold is here for a couple of days...yuck yuck and yuck


----------



## Valanita

Stay safe & warm & out of the wind & high tides all of you who live in the East of our country. Specially East Anglia. The forecast on the lunch time news was horrendous.


----------



## Guest

Went o see a friend of mine today who had to go and retrieve the wheelie bin she said was down the road.


----------



## MoggyBaby

DoodlesRule said:


> Well well wouldn't have put Nigella down as a snorter, a little something to make you whiz through the domestic godess duties :001_huh:


Indeed!! :yikes:

The next time she tells us to 'finely chop' we'll be picking up our mirrors & credit cards!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Holtie

Jeez, I feel so-o-o ill !!

It's first night of Panto and I am just about to take an Andrews to settle my stomach!!



Roll on Saturday! !


----------



## Lavenderb

JTHolt said:


> Jeez, I feel so-o-o ill !!
> 
> It's first night of Panto and I am just about to take an Andrews to settle my stomach!!
> 
> 
> 
> Roll on Saturday! !


Good luck Lamb chop


----------



## Holtie

Lavenderb said:


> Good luck Lamb chop


Thank you!! 
B-u-u-u-r-r-r-r-p! Paaaarrrrdon moi! Just had my Andrews and hope that helps!!
Will update later!!

x


----------



## cheekyscrip

https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd....80/1456144_10151815028171129_1592251775_n.jpg

it is cold, it is raining...so what better than making up a queue just to torment Brits, Spaniards and the rest of them who dared to come to Gibraltar and after day's work need to go back across the frontier...

European Commission (the head
of which is Spanish, obviously) seem to think that this not violate human rights of free movement...

:mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2:

while Spain is begging EU for money and you British taxpayers are paying for that ****!


----------



## Guest

MoggyBaby said:


> Indeed!! :yikes:
> 
> The next time she tells us to 'finely chop' we'll be picking up our mirrors & credit cards!!!!! :lol: :lol:


At least we know why shes always cooking, its the munchies!!!


Still love her though!!!
:001_wub:


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]ghDXBIy_BSM[/youtube_browser]

Just watched this elsewhere, birds eye view of London...


----------



## Firedog

Did anybody just watch Emmerdale, I don't think I have seen anything so funny in ages.


----------



## MoggyBaby

JTHolt said:


> Jeez, I feel so-o-o ill !!
> 
> It's first night of Panto and I am just about to take an Andrews to settle my stomach!!
> 
> 
> 
> Roll on Saturday! !


No doubt you're on stage now, wowing them all with your awesome acting prowess.

Failing that, I hope you managed to pull the wool over their eyes on how woeful you were.

Either way, I hope you had a mint time!!!


----------



## moggiemum

jon bda said:


> [youtube_browser]ghDXBIy_BSM[/youtube_browser]
> 
> Just watched this elsewhere, birds eye view of London...


brill idea, i ve been in the london eye , i can actually see it from my street, looks lovely at night all lit up , and when i gave birth to my son 21yrs ago i had a room overlooking big ben , i rember watching the hands go round so fast ,lol while my bf slept in the rocking chair he was born at 4mins past 4 pm


----------



## Firedog

I thought I heard earlier they are getting rid of the tax disc, I bet they won't do away with the bloody car tax that goes with it.


----------



## moggiemum

hi fd, sorry i dont watch emmerdale or drive , just wanted to say hi


----------



## Holtie

Well, it was an aw-w-w-we-e-e-some night!!

The panto went really well and loads of people said that the sheep were brilliant!!

:blushing:

Woo hoo!! 

As I was feeling a bit yucky (nerves), another 'sheep' (there are three of us) made me really relaxed - our sheep costumes are in tabard form and on the back are our tails - well, when she put hers on I said 'Oh, are you a boy sheep now?!'

Let you work that out!!  From then on, I was absolutely fine!! :thumbup1: Thank goodness I did not have my make up on then because I was crying with laughing!! 

Thank you everyone for your 'good luck' wishes - they really helped!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moggiemum

i get it 

glad you had a great time when do we get to see the clip?


----------



## Holtie

moggiemum said:


> i get it
> 
> glad you had a great time when do we get to see the clip?


I may be posting some pics on here after the weekend!!


----------



## MCWillow

Fantastic!!!!

I knew ewe would be aaaaaaawesome  :thumbup:


----------



## moggiemum

very good willow, (she says sheepishly)


----------



## moggiemum

seen this on fb, isnt is lovely


----------



## moggiemum

banksy................there's no place like home


----------



## redroses2106

oh my god - I dare you all to go to Tesco and buy a little pack of wasabi peanuts - go on I DOUBLE dare you, please film your reaction, if someone had been videoing me it would of been a hit on youtube :lol:


----------



## moggiemum

my tesco's is shut are you mad woman yes technically you are ...... eating wasabi nuts you nutter, come on show us the vid

hi RR that made me giggle i do want to do it now, hehehe:thumbup1:


----------



## redroses2106

moggiemum said:


> my tesco's is shut are you mad woman yes technically you are ...... eating wasabi nuts you nutter, come on show us the vid
> 
> hi RR that made me giggle i do want to do it now, hehehe:thumbup1:


hehe there was no video LUCKILY - first the vile taste hits you, making you run for your life to the nearest sink once you have got rid of the vile nut in he most un lady like of manners the burning kicks in, you see the taste is what gets you first so you don't notice the burn but my god once the taste has gone your lips are on fire :yikes:


----------



## moggiemum

"knock knock"

waits for reply,,,,,,,,


----------



## redroses2106

who's there?


----------



## moggiemum

wasabi

and waits for reply..................


----------



## moggiemum

wasabi?............who?










boomboom

do you know the first sign of madness is talking to yourself .........
the second sign is answering yourself......lol


----------



## redroses2106

wasabi who?

:lol: I lovee the bee


----------



## Lavenderb

Joined a new group this afternoon at the local church. Every Friday a group of ladies (men are welcome too) get together and natter and do crafts. You bring anything you are making and all sit around the table and chatter away over tea and cakes. It were a right bliddy laugh actually. A mixture of women from my age (40's) and up....really enjoyed chatting to the older ladies (70s -80s) and somehow got myself roped in to offering to teach one how to crochet :laugh:.

I took me knitting (daughters sparkly beanie hat)some of the others were knitting and sewing and making xmas bits and pieces. None of them could believe I have a 24 yr old son and I'm a nanny, cos I look too young apparently.....woohooo :lol:


----------



## Holtie

Lavenderb said:


> Joined a new group this afternoon at the local church. Every Friday a group of ladies (men are welcome too) get together and natter and do crafts. You bring anything you are making and all sit around the table and chatter away over tea and cakes. It were a right bliddy laugh actually. A mixture of women from my age (40's) and up....really enjoyed chatting to the older ladies (70s -80s) and somehow got myself roped in to offering to teach one how to crochet :laugh:.
> 
> I took me knitting (daughters sparkly beanie hat)some of the others were knitting and sewing and making xmas bits and pieces. None of them could believe I have a 24 yr old son and I'm a nanny, cos I look too young apparently.....woohooo :lol:


Pleased you enjoyed yourself this afternoon :thumbup1: It will probably set you up for the weekend leaving this 'party' on a high!!

Isn't it lovely being told that you look young - does wonders for your ego/self-esteem!! :thumbup:


----------



## moggiemum

i love the elderly as i didnt get to spend as much time with my beautiful grandparents as i would have liked, my neighbour is 94 she still works in the local charity and runs a local tea morning and makes free sandwiches for the locals, beautiful lady , and she can talk for Britain , never smoked or drank or over eats, she has such amazing posture-straight back -no artheritis and can stand for longer than me she is an inspiration as are you Lavs


----------



## Lavenderb

moggiemum said:


> i love the elderly as i didnt get to spend as much time with my beautiful grandparents as i would have liked, my neighbour is 94 she still works in the local charity and runs a local tea morning and makes free sandwiches for the locals, beautiful lady , and she can talk for Britain , never smoked or drank or over eats, she has such amazing posture-straight back -no artheritis and can stand for longer than me she is an inspiration as are you Lavs


I've worked as a care assistant as well in a nursing home. Really enjoyed it because I liked to listen to some of the things they had gotten up to in their lives, plus a lot have wicked sense of humours. They used to enjoy my sunday tea time shift because me and the other care assistant used to bring in cream cakes hehe


----------



## moggiemum

i just found someone elses old junk , but its new to me , i wheeled it back from the bottom of my street, i love it, my cat loves it , thankyou to the person who threw it out just needs a new castor wheel, i ve proped it on a book for now , very well made and strong, i can see me rolling the turkey in on it and probably the cat as well ,lol


----------



## cheekyscrip

oh ..well'''
after killing half of the threads on GChat and some more on Dog Chat cheeky finally put her axe down...


her daily work is done...




till the morn comes....
hey ho..hey ho..


----------



## moggiemum

Real-Life Fox And The Hound Best Friends Will Melt Your Heart


----------



## canuckjill

bloomin freezing here for me and for toby tyler state side...darn arctic front...minus 29 here before the wing factor with the wind minus 40 c....brrrrr
we are apparently colder than the North Pole right now...


----------



## moggiemum

hi canuckjill , i was looking for an image of lots of cats on a bed keeping you warm but found this instead too funny not too post, warm vibes coming your way too


----------



## tincan

canuckjill said:


> bloomin freezing here for me and for toby tyler state side...darn arctic front...minus 29 here before the wing factor with the wind minus 40 c....brrrrr
> we are apparently colder than the North Pole right now...


Your joking  and we Brits moan at a bit of snow/cold .... Stay safe/ warm Jill ..... and anyone else going through this .... just the thought of -40 terrifies me .... How do the old / vunerable cope ? do you all pull together ?


----------



## moggiemum

right come on which one of you posted this ad in gum tree freebies?

almost free frostfree fridge

Good working order Daewoo frost free freezer in need of a new home ASAP.

Works well, needs a clean, just some external and internal damage as seen in photo..

Drawers etc can be replaced via ebay if need be.

New fridge arrived so would like to give the Daewoo a new home.

Would like to give it away however a bottle (vodka, Bacardi, Malibu, baileys or Zinfandel rose) to donate to school fate be greatly appreciated.

Will remove ad once collected


----------



## canuckjill

tincan said:


> Your joking  and we Brits moan at a bit of snow/cold .... Stay safe/ warm Jill ..... and anyone else going through this .... just the thought of -40 terrifies me .... How do the old / vunerable cope ? do you all pull together ?


we usually have notice winters coming so you always stay supplied enough to get through for awhile...Neighbours look out for each other and we love snow fairies, the guys who just shovel your walks and driveways cause they own a bobcat or a shovel and are out of work throw em a couple of dollars and they are happy...The cats don't leave the house they are smart, dogs not quite so smart lots of warnings for owners to not allow their dogs to stay out too long at minus 40. I have to fight with a couple of mine they would stay out there for an hour or more if I let them, being house dogs they are not equipped for that...and always plug in your car for 3 hours before trying to start it we use block heaters to keep them warmish


----------



## canuckjill

this is even cold for us though especially this early into winter see the map the news just put on I'm just outside of Lethbridge


----------



## moggiemum

alert -daft story coming up!!

i used to always want to be a Canadian mountie when i was younger , i love horses, i must seen it on tv cos i didnt even know where Canada was was and i hateeeeeee being cold
stay safe jill, snow faeries sound lovely


----------



## canuckjill

moggiemum said:


> alert -daft story coming up!!
> 
> i used to always want to be a Canadian mountie when i was younger , i love horses, i must seen it on tv cos i didnt even know where Canada was was and i hateeeeeee being cold
> stay safe jill, snow faeries sound lovely


I love the Musical ride by the RCMP also...Go to see it whenever they are around the area...Western BC is very uk ish (is that a word) in weather.


----------



## canuckjill

here's a video of it for the rest of you...no snow though

RCMP Musical Ride - YouTube


----------



## moggiemum

[youtube_browser]ljTkUGfcwH4[/youtube_browser]

aww George is sooooooo beautiful , i did think he was gonna slobber all over the Queen at one point,


----------



## Mr Gizmo

moggiemum said:


> i just found someone elses old junk , but its new to me , i wheeled it back from the bottom of my street, i love it, my cat loves it , thankyou to the person who threw it out just needs a new castor wheel, i ve proped it on a book for now , very well made and strong, i can see me rolling the turkey in on it and probably the cat as well ,lol


Like it, :thumbup1: nothing wrong with a bit of recycling,looks good.



canuckjill said:


> this is even cold for us though especially this early into winter see the map the news just put on I'm just outside of Lethbridge


I didn't realise humans inhabited these places.
Look after yourself and take it easy.


----------



## moggiemum

thankyou mr gizmo we love it just gotta ind the right sized castor wheel for it , its a big sturdy one, i think it will end up being a cat feeding station , with toys treats grooming stuff in the drawer and a bed on the shelf below , ohh and a lock on the drawer, hehehe


----------



## Guest

To Busy To Cook This Xmas?

Mmm, the GAME Christmas 'Tinner'
:lol:


----------



## moggiemum

your game jon:thumbup1:


----------



## northnsouth

My first Christmas Present purchased this year


----------



## moggiemum

oops .......................now im thinking of the exorcist


----------



## canuckjill

Happy Birthday to my son Lyle...36 this year his 30th was the last birthday we celebrated together my 3 kids me in the Santa hat and Grammie my mil Happy memories


----------



## moggiemum

such a lovely pic , you are a handsome bunch ,take care jill best wishes to you and family today , im sure he had a beautiful life and loved you all very much xxx


----------



## myshkin

canuckjill said:


> Happy Birthday to my son Lyle...36 this year his 30th was the last birthday we celebrated together my 3 kids me in the Santa hat and Grammie my mil Happy memories


I can't think of the words....if there are right words, that's what I would want to say. Just, ouch, no one should outlive their child. Glad you have happy times to remember. x


----------



## northnsouth

What a lovely picture.


----------



## Valanita

moggiemum said:


> hi canuckjill , i was looking for an image of lots of cats on a bed keeping you warm but found this instead too funny not too post, warm vibes coming your way too


They forgot inside* under *the duvet area, where my Daughters cats sleep.


----------



## Valanita

moggiemum said:


> Real-Life Fox And The Hound Best Friends Will Melt Your Heart


That is a lovely story. Such a beautiful fox & a lovely dog too.


----------



## Royoyo

Ok I'm scared any old junk thread and I need to distract myself! On Facebook earlier one of my neighbours put a status saying that she saw a man in a blue coat just sitting in her back garden so she phoned the police, they told her to ask him to move along and she did and he moved (she said he looked like he was on drugs and that he was acting strangely). 

About 30 minutes ago I was sat on the sofa, you can see the front door out the corner of your eye if you're watching the tele. Well I saw my letterbox open so I looked over and I saw these pair of eyes, then he put his tongue through and then his fingers and I basically sh!t myself, I screamed. 

I ran upstairs and I looked out the window and this man was just stood at my front door , looked again about a minute later and he was gone. I'm so glad I always lock the front door, had to go back downstairs though to lock the back door. 

It's really freaked me out and I'm home alone tonight , I'm hoping it was just a drunken idiot and not that man that was in my neighbours garden.


----------



## delca1

That is really scary  Whether he is drunk high on drugs or whatever I hope you called the police!


----------



## Royoyo

delca1 said:


> That is really scary  Whether he is drunk high on drugs or whatever I hope you called the police!


I haven't I don't really know if that's the right thing to do is it? I'd feel like I'm wasting their time? I don't know


----------



## delca1

Of course it's the right thing to do, we all have the right to feel safe in our own home. It may have been some drunk idiot and a one off but if it was the same person your neighbour saw then something is not right. 
Please phone them  Tell them you are alone and scared.


----------



## moggiemum

at least call the 101-non emergency number and get it logged, they may ask you for a description so they can check if its the same person ,get a crime report number, 
usually they wont come unless a crime is still taking place but if he comes back then call 999 and quote the crime number- to get him stopped , someone else might have opened the door to god knows what


----------



## Royoyo

delca1 said:


> Of course it's the right thing to do, we all have the right to feel safe in our own home. It may have been some drunk idiot and a one off but if it was the same person your neighbour saw then something is not right.
> Please phone them  Tell them you are alone and scared.


I think I will actually, should I ring the non emergency number? thank you by the way  I don't know why but it's shook me up, proper scared me.


----------



## Royoyo

moggiemum said:


> at least call the 101 number and get it logged, they may ask you for a description so they can check if its the same person ,get a crime report number,
> usually they wont come unless a crime is still taking place but if he comes back then call 999 and quote the crime number- to get him stopped , someone else might have opened the door to god knows what


Yeah you're right thanks moggiemum, I will give them a ring now I think!


----------



## moggiemum

keep in touch on here too if your scared, i know what its like , i was terrorized by a neighboor hood bully for the best part of a year, not any more , if he steps outta line again he will be going to prison, keep the tv low so you can hear but not too low that you notice every leaf blow if that makes sense, is there people living beside or above you? that might make you feel safer too


----------



## tincan

Do it ...... Your not wasting anyones time lovely , your on your own and scared ..... Tell them this and also that your neighbour has had the same prob.... " tell them to move on " .... oh that's great , this one did the next time he might not be so willing ..... No one should be frightened within their own bl00dy home ....


----------



## canuckjill

definetly advise the cops, maybe they have had other reports....stay safe...


----------



## delca1

Royoyo said:


> I think I will actually, should I ring the non emergency number? thank you by the way * I don't know why but it's shook me up, proper scared me*.


Suddenly seeing someone peering through your letterbox would shake anyone up!
Hope you've made the call now


----------



## moggiemum

delca1 said:


> Suddenly seeing someone peering through your letterbox would shake anyone up!
> Hope you've made the call now


i agree

omg he put his tongue through, and his fingers, i dread to think what else, no no no.


----------



## Royoyo

Thanks! I've phoned them now, they said that if I have anymore trouble then I should phone 999 straight away. 

I was casually sitting there catching up on I'm a celeb and boom EYES and TONGUE and yeah, he looked quite old aswell, must have been about 50 as he had grey hair. I thought I was going to be killed or something! I have never ran up the stairs so fast in my life lol.


----------



## Jonescat

Glad you have called the police. Make sure you take your phone upstairs when you go, but he has probably worked his way down the street by now.


----------



## Royoyo

Jonescat said:


> Glad you have called the police. Make sure you take your phone upstairs when you go, but he has probably worked his way down the street by now.


Thanks I will! What's freaking me out a bit though is like what if he's been watching me or something?!. I have my blinds open and lights on at night and I've never really thought anything of it, people can see in if they look. So I don't know, hopefully was just a drunk person!


----------



## delca1

Glad you made the call 
As you have been watching I'm a celeb can you please explain what went on with the contraband or at least which night it was shown? i have always watched the show but this year I have missed a lot and not seen any this week  I can't be bothered to go through the last few days worth of shows!


----------



## moggiemum

Royoyo said:


> Thanks! I've phoned them now, they said that if I have anymore trouble then I should phone 999 straight away.
> 
> I was casually sitting there catching up on I'm a celeb and boom EYES and TONGUE and yeah, he looked quite old aswell, must have been about 50 as he had grey hair. I thought I was going to be killed or something! I have never ran up the stairs so fast in my life lol.


keep a note of the time it happened as they can piece it all together if it is the same person as the other incident , youll be safe , all doors and windows locked, i hope you can relax now , he s probably gone home to his poor wife now, eeeww, you better think of bunnies and chocolates or you ll never get to sleep tonight


----------



## delca1

moggiemum said:


> keep a note of the time it happened as they can piece it all together if it is the same person as the other incident , youll be safe , all doors and windows locked, i hope you can relax now , he s probably gone home to his poor wife now, eeeww, you better think of bunnies and chocolates or you ll never get to sleep tonight


That made me think of Easter  and it's not even Christmas yet!


----------



## Royoyo

delca1 said:


> Glad you made the call
> As you have been watching I'm a celeb can you please explain what went on with the contraband or at least which night it was shown? i have always watched the show but this year I have missed a lot and not seen any this week  I can't be bothered to go through the last few days worth of shows!


Haha, basically Amy had a rucksack that she carried around with her constantly and everyone was curious as to what was in there. It had concealer and chewing gum in it apparently? may have been other things but i'm not sure. She gave up her chewing gum but she refused to give up her concealer and that's why everyone started to dislike her because it would effect the amount of stars they could get for meals or something. So Amy wasn't a team player but I think people took a dislike to her mostly because of her looks (jealousy) that's all I know! lol



moggiemum said:


> keep a note of the time it happened as they can piece it all together if it is the same person as the other incident , youll be safe , all doors and windows locked, i hope you can relax now , he s probably gone home to his poor wife now, eeeww, you better think of bunnies and chocolates or you ll never get to sleep tonight


Thanks moggiemum I will ! I might have to have a glass of vino tbh, that will send me to sleep


----------



## moggiemum

easter........haha that made me laugh^^^^ sorry just dont think of an old man coming down the chimmney , oh dear i better go , royoyo im usally on very late at night so i ll check you ok and not having nightmares, and delca you are going to be dreaming of giant chocolate bunnies hopping around in the snow ,,, haha at least they wont melt


----------



## Waterlily

I'd hate to have a letterbox that opened into the house, theres any privacy gone right there.. A shame you didnt have warning he was gonna do it, you could have had scissors ready to snip his tongue off.


----------



## delca1

Morning Royoyo, hope you slept ok after last nights scare


----------



## Royoyo

delca1 said:


> Morning Royoyo, hope you slept ok after last nights scare


Thanks  I managed to get to sleep in the end!!


----------



## piggybaker

I just going to dump and run,, sorry.. Feeling very very low, decorating tree on my own, possible for the last time ever and I'm on my own!!! 
So I'm dumping emotions and I'm out!


----------



## Flamingoes

Me and Nicky are having an awesome week :yesnod: we've only tried to kill each other once, so far, as well, which is unheard of :yikes:

Hope everyone else is good.

I note their are strange things afoot, though :skep: why must there always be strange things afoot :frown2:


----------



## Kitty_pig

hugs PB hope you're ok 

flam these strange things afoot......what be they? :confused5: I is full of intrigue and what not!

I'm just chilling with C after a bit of a crazy day, went the shops for food ended up in Iceland as we were running late, came away with hot dogs, hotdog buns, bread, alphabets, and..................seafood sauce :confused5::confused5:


----------



## cheekyscrip

hard day's night here and we were working like a dog..(nota bne ..dog asleep)


...but Christmas tree is assembled, decoratins, repaired, prepared and distributed on the above...
Crib set up..
Cheekies totally conked out!...


this night Ihad totalnightmare..litttleone drowned...
I wokeup scared...then realised I did not put tooth fairy money!


frantic search for loose change ..5 am...


(normally I can use kids piggy bank...tobe replenished later!


but it was in their room!

:thumbup1:


well, better that than cheeklet crying for days that tooth fairy did not come!


----------



## Flamingoes

Kitty_pig said:


> hugs PB hope you're ok
> 
> flam these strange things afoot......what be they? :confused5: I is full of intrigue and what not!
> 
> I'm just chilling with C after a bit of a crazy day, went the shops for food ended up in Iceland as we were running late, came away with hot dogs, hotdog buns, bread, alphabets, and..................seafood sauce :confused5::confused5:


Just weird people and random argumentative posts and I'm just like


----------



## moggiemum

liked for the fact you woke up from that awful nighhtmare  and knew what it was you had forgotten to do


----------



## Guest

Flamingoes said:


> Just weird people and random argumentative posts and I'm just like


Let it all wash over you my dear, and just look for the usual fun and nonsense that is general chat on PF!  Hope your okay.


----------



## Flamingoes

jon bda said:


> Let it all wash over you my dear, and just look for the usual fun and nonsense that is general chat on PF!  Hope your okay.


Having an awesome time cause Nicky is here 

Also doing really well both mentally and physically.

Had the back of my neck pierced that I've wanted done for ages, critters are all well; life is good :yesnod:

Hope you and Shelly are all good.

And all you t'others too of course xxxxx


----------



## cheekyscrip

Flamingoes said:


> Having an awesome time cause Nicky is here
> 
> Also doing really well both mentally and physically.
> 
> Had the back of my neck pierced that I've wanted done for ages, critters are all well; life is good :yesnod:
> 
> Hope you and Shelly are all good.
> 
> And all you t'others too of course xxxxx


good to hear from you, babe...
neck pierced?

I have mental image of a little hook stuck in your neck! ..so you can be an Angel hung on my Christmas tree... (I have one..but it is ugly!)


----------



## Flamingoes

cheekyscrip said:


> good to hear from you, babe...
> neck pierced?
> 
> I have mental image of a little hook stuck in your neck! ..so you can be an Angel hung on my Christmas tree... (I have one..but it is ugly!)




:yesnod:

Still a bit red as I only had it done yesterday annnndddd yes my roots need doing


----------



## Lavenderb

Flamingoes said:


> :yesnod:
> 
> Still a bit red as I only had it done yesterday annnndddd yes my roots need doing


Never seen a piercing there before...whats it called? or did you just ask them to pierce the back of your neck?

Is the bar curved?


----------



## Flamingoes

Lavenderb said:


> Never seen a piercing there before...whats it called? or did you just ask them to pierce the back of your neck?
> 
> Is the bar curved?


It's just a surface piercing on the 'nape'

It's a typical surface piercing bar sort of this shape |_____| right angles and straight then the balls are the bit you see, I've got one on my left arm as well and it's the same bar


----------



## Lavenderb

Flamingoes said:


> It's just a surface piercing on the 'nape'
> 
> It's a typical surface piercing bar sort of this shape |_____| right angles and straight then the balls are the bit you see, I've got one on my left arm as well and it's the same bar


Much less chance of rejection then...think I'd be tempted to have a tattoo incorperated into it aswell


----------



## moggiemum

thats looking prettygood flams for only being done yesterday, me thinks you should wear a hairnet at bedtime just incase your hair catches it, make sure you show the Bumble or he might get a fright

i like it , never seen one there before,


----------



## Flamingoes

Lavenderb said:


> Much less chance of rejection then...think I'd be tempted to have a tattoo incorperated into it aswell


Trouble is with surface piercings they work their way out eventually depending on where they are. You can always just have them done again of course :w00t:

It's honestly one of the least painful piercings I've ever had done though I'm pretty sort of immune to them by now anyway 



moggiemum said:


> thats looking prettygood flams for only being done yesterday, me thinks you should wear a hairnet at bedtime just incase your hair catches it, make sure you show the Bumble or he might get a fright
> 
> i like it , never seen one there before,


I've kept it up in a bun since I had it done :lol: then I brushed my hair upwards :lol:

Working on my ears again now :yesnod:


----------



## delca1

Flamingoes said:


> Had the back of my neck pierced that I've wanted done for ages, critters are all well; life is good :yesnod:


Never heard of that....glad you put photos up and I don't care what you say but it must have hurt


----------



## tincan

It seems someone needs a box of tissues  The demon seed is among us :mad2:


----------



## Valanita

Sorry, but I don't like piercings anywhere except for where we had the original earrings. 
I can remember my Mothers reaction when I got my ears pierced. I think I've turned into her. 
I can't see the point of them, personally, but if that is what people want & like, then it's a free choice World for them.
Not keen on tattoos either. When I was young it was only sailors or Hell's Angels who had them.


----------



## Flamingoes

Valanita said:


> Sorry, but I don't like piercings anywhere except for where we had the original earrings.
> I can remember my Mothers reaction when I got my ears pierced. I think I've turned into her.
> I can't see the point of them, personally, but if that is what people want & like, then it's a free choice World for them.
> Not keen on tattoos either. When I was young it was only sailors or Hell's Angels who had them.


Each to there own hen  my dad bl00dy hates them too :lol:

I've always loved them; no idea why


----------



## piggybaker

So dumping and running again, bad mood this time, off to an all day Carol service with upper years at school , need to be cheerful, because it should . Be fun!!


----------



## koekemakranka

I also went for a neck piercing........


----------



## Kitty_pig

its called a dermal piercing, my friend had one that somehow ended up detatching and she had to have xrays to find where it had gone :lol: x


----------



## MoggyBaby

Well that's me done my good deed for the day!!! :yesnod:

Just bought three of those really HORRIBLE cheese & pickle pork pies from Morrisons and have already forced myself to eat one.... 

The jungle guys had nothing on these things. Singing:


----------



## Flamingoes

Kitty_pig said:


> its called a dermal piercing, my friend had one that somehow ended up detatching and she had to have xrays to find where it had gone :lol: x


Oh my god :yikes: :lol:

I want my clavicles done next on both sides but it's finding a piercer I trust enough to do them :001_unsure:


----------



## piggybaker

Me again sorry , here to dump my dog in, very angry with her, given her the run of the hall and kitchen as I'm at work all day got home and the BITCH has got into the cupboard and eaten all the haribo I am so fricking cross with her she has eaten about 28 packets of the small ones! I know it's her as her stomach is so blown up.... Believe it or not I feel impossible angry with her. 
She is in the kitchen in her bed with the other dog. 

I am so fed up with it.. I don't want to shut her in a Create all day, now she is going to have to be starved of food again to make sure her tummy is clear which means tomorrow there is going to be runny poo everywhere again 

AAARRRRRRGGGGHHHHH 

I was so looking forward to snuggling up with the pair of them tonight


----------



## cinnamontoast

MoggyBaby said:


> Just bought three of those really HORRIBLE cheese & pickle pork pies from Morrisons and have already forced myself to eat one....


My hero!


----------



## MoggyBaby

piggybaker said:


> Me again sorry , here to dump my dog in, very angry with her, given her the run of the hall and kitchen as I'm at work all day got home and the BITCH has got into the cupboard and eaten all the haribo I am so fricking cross with her she has eaten about 28 packets of the small ones! I know it's her as her stomach is so blown up.... Believe it or not I feel impossible angry with her.
> She is in the kitchen in her bed with the other dog.
> 
> I am so fed up with it.. I don't want to shut her in a Create all day, now she is going to have to be starved of food again to make sure her tummy is clear which means tomorrow there is going to be runny poo everywhere again
> 
> AAARRRRRRGGGGHHHHH
> 
> I was so looking forward to snuggling up with the pair of them tonight


AND breathe............................................!!!!!!!

Feel better now???

I swear at times our animals are worse than kids. At least with kids you can reason with them SOME of the time.

If it helps at all, my four were driving me so demented yesterday, I nearly opened the door and handed them all to the first passing person who would have them.

I didn't...................... but f*ck me it was close!!!!!


----------



## piggybaker

MoggyBaby said:


> AND breathe............................................!!!!!!!
> 
> Feel better now???
> 
> I swear at times our animals are worse than kids. At last with kids you can reason with them SOME of the time.
> 
> If it helps at all, my four were driving me so demented yesterday, I nearly opened the door and handed them all to the first passing person who would have them.
> 
> I didn't...................... but f*ck me it was close!!!!!


Lol you always know just how to blow the wind out my sails and just chill me out a bit.. Poor Rosie must have such a tummy ache...


----------



## westie~ma

So ...... played a competitive match tonight, mixed doubles with DS. Well we got munched  all very embarrassing  anyway, will be having words with the guy organising it and his "you'll be playing against players on the same tencap rating as yourself " yeah friggy right :skep:

Never entered one of those things but he convinced me and now I'm all disheartened and annoyed at myself for being so friggy naive :huh:

*goes in search of xmas choccy stocks for solace*


----------



## MoggyBaby

piggybaker said:


> Lol you always know just how to blow the wind out my sails and just chill me out a bit.. *Poor Rosie must have such a tummy ache...*


And that, my sweets, is called Karma!!


----------



## Lavenderb

piggybaker said:


> Lol you always know just how to blow the wind out my sails and just chill me out a bit.. Poor Rosie must have such a tummy ache...


Just think, she'll be sh1tting all the colours of the rainbow tomorrow awwww


----------



## K9Steve

Hello everyone! Just thought I'd drop in to say "Hello!" and to let you know I'm well, however, quite busy with work, since it is the end of the year, and everyone needs work done before the holidays and by the end of the year. 

It's a good thing I did Christmas shopping earlier, got all the decorations up both outdoors and indoors. My daughter has been a big help in the decorations and the baking too! She did a great job on the cookies (I know because I swiped some to eat and they're delicious!), so I'm giving her credit where credit is due! 

The rest of my family and animals are well too, so we're happy here on the home front. I got some great news too! My son will be home for the holidays and should be arriving home December 20th. 

That's enough about me for the time being. How's everyone else here? I hope you're being good! :laugh:


----------



## Mr Gizmo

MoggyBaby said:


> I nearly opened the door and handed them all to the first passing person who would have them.
> 
> I didn't...................... but f*ck me it was close!!!!!


Love it !!!!. :lol: :lol:


----------



## westie~ma

Good morning all 

Bbc breakfast talking about dementia sufferers daycare on a farm in Sweden, wonderful idea!!!!


----------



## Holtie

K9Steve said:


> Hello everyone! Just thought I'd drop in to say "Hello!" and to let you know I'm well, however, quite busy with work, since it is the end of the year, and everyone needs work done before the holidays and by the end of the year.
> 
> It's a good thing I did Christmas shopping earlier, got all the decorations up both outdoors and indoors. My daughter has been a big help in the decorations and the baking too! She did a great job on the cookies (I know because I swiped some to eat and they're delicious!), so I'm giving her credit where credit is due!
> 
> The rest of my family and animals are well too, so we're happy here on the home front. I got some great news too! My son will be home for the holidays and should be arriving home December 20th.
> 
> That's enough about me for the time being. How's everyone else here? *I hope you're being good!* :laugh:


We're always good!! Well, I am, don't know about the rest of them on here!! 

That is really something to look forward to - having your son home for the holidays. :thumbup: Will make it all the more special!

Didn't share the cookies with us then?  :hand: 
Hope you are well too and wish you could do my Christmas shopping - my limit in shops is two hours then my mind goes blank and I need to get away!  Definitely not a shopaholic (Much to the relief of my Hubby!) 

Cheers!


----------



## MoggyBaby

WOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!

Just met the new bloke who has started working here.

*TOP TOTTIE!!!!!!!* :thumbup: :drool: :001_tt1:

There is very little in the way of 'nice views' around here for the ladies, so this geezer is a nice addition.


----------



## Lavenderb

MoggyBaby said:


> WOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> Just met the new bloke who has started working here.
> 
> *TOP TOTTIE!!!!!!!* :thumbup: :drool: :001_tt1:
> 
> There is very little in the way of 'nice views' around here for the ladies, so this geezer is a nice addition.


Everyone get your splatter masks on....Mavis is drooling again


----------



## MoggyBaby

Lavenderb said:


> Everyone get your splatter masks on....Mavis is drooling again


Sweetie, I have nothing on you when Jason Statham is mentioned.


----------



## MCWillow

Apparently I am the only person in the office who knows where they sell milk, teabags and batteries.

I get informed when everyone else has used it all, so unless I go and get it I cant even have a cuppa.

I am already having a feckin bad day, I am so not happy right now


----------



## MoggyBaby

MCWillow said:


> Apparently I am the only person in the office who knows where they sell milk, teabags and batteries.
> 
> I get informed when everyone else has used it all, so unless I go and get it I cant even have a cuppa.
> 
> I am already having a feckin bad day, I am so not happy right now


Time to start making up a flask to take into work or, better still, drink herbal teas that don't need milk - only hot water.

If they don't float yer boat, get some instant hot chocolates / coffee mixes or cuppa soups that only need hot water.

After all, why shoud you go and 'fetch' if you don't use.

Do this for the next week - they'd soon learn how to use their legs to go shopping!!!


----------



## Royoyo

I'm so feckin excited I get my new car tomorrow!!!! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh










Sorry to boast, I just needed to get that out!

Hope you're all having a good day


----------



## Lavenderb

MCWillow said:


> Apparently I am the only person in the office who knows where they sell milk, teabags and batteries.
> 
> I get informed when everyone else has used it all, so unless I go and get it I cant even have a cuppa.
> 
> I am already having a feckin bad day, I am so not happy right now


Try this hun..

Imagine the sort of day Mavis's colleague is having wiv her drooling and draping herself all ova him :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## MoggyBaby

Lavenderb said:


> Try this hun..
> 
> Imagine the sort of day Mavis's colleague is having wiv her drooling and draping herself all ova him :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


I do NOT drool and drape over the IWC fer goodness sake!!!! She's a 61yr old wifie!!!! :yikes:

And Top Tottie - from hereonin known as TT - resides away over on the other side of the site and will only be viewed on the rarest of occasions.  However, as he works for one of my depots, I may find that I need to go over there a bit more frequently than I currently do..... Singing:


----------



## Lavenderb

MoggyBaby said:


> I do NOT drool and drape over the IWC fer goodness sake!!!! She's a 61yr old wifie!!!! :yikes:
> 
> And Top Tottie - from hereonin known as TT - resides away over on the other side of the site and will only be viewed on the rarest of occasions.  However, as he works for one of my depots, I may find that I need to go over there a bit more frequently than I currently do..... Singing:


TT aka Tonsil Tickler :lol:


----------



## Holtie

MoggyBaby said:


> WOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> Just met the new bloke who has started working here.
> 
> *TOP TOTTIE!!!!!!!* :thumbup: :drool: :001_tt1:
> 
> There is very little in the way of 'nice views' around here for the ladies, so this geezer is a nice addition.


Any chance of a pic of this TOP TOTTIE? You can't tell us about him and not let us see him!!  So not fair!!


----------



## MoggyBaby

Lavenderb said:


> TT aka Tonsil Tickler :lol:


If I wasn't a married woman...................... :devil:



JTHolt said:


> Any chance of a pic of this TOP TOTTIE? You can't tell us about him and not let us see him!!  So not fair!!


Unfortunately, I think that would be classed as an invasion of privacy. It would be just my luck to stick his piccie up here and his missus / girlfriend / boyfriend (?) would be on here.  :hand:


----------



## cinnamontoast

Fuming. Unfair directive at work, absolutely bloody furious.


----------



## Holtie

MoggyBaby said:


> If I wasn't a married woman...................... :devil:
> 
> *Unfortunately, I think that would be classed as an invasion of privacy. It would be just my luck to stick his piccie up here and his missus / girlfriend / boyfriend (?) would be on here*.  :hand:


Fair do's! S'pose we will have to let you off just this once!! 

*Stomps off sulking*


----------



## Guest

MCWillow said:


> Apparently I am the only person in the office who knows where they sell milk, teabags and batteries.
> 
> I get informed when everyone else has used it all, so unless I go and get it I cant even have a cuppa.


We have one of those types...always narks me that when i would be out and about i would always get a list of stuff we were out of. He goes through sugar like nobodys business, i'd be expected to buy it if i was passing the shop...i don't take sugar in any hot drink at all!!!


----------



## DoodlesRule

JTHolt said:


> Any chance of a pic of this TOP TOTTIE? You can't tell us about him and not let us see him!!  So not fair!!


Mrs Moggs thinks Steve Davis is the business so you may be disappointed


----------



## moggiemum

cant you even post a pic of who he looks like?

im intrigued now


hope everyone's day improves , ecpect Mb , she's had enough excitement for one day,

will you be wearing extra eyelashes tomorrow ? hehehe


----------



## MoggyBaby

DoodlesRule said:


> Mrs Moggs thinks Steve Davis is the business so you may be disappointed


No..... I think you will find I described him as "A lovely lovely man". 



moggiemum said:


> cant you even post a pic of who he looks like?
> 
> im intrigued now
> 
> hope everyone's day improves , ecpect Mb , she's had enough excitement for one day,
> 
> *will you be wearing extra eyelashes tomorrow ?* hehehe


Ohhhhh good thinking Batman....

_*MB trots off to dig out the industrial mascara*_


----------



## Holtie

DoodlesRule said:


> Mrs Moggs thinks *Steve Davis *is the business so you may be disappointed


If he floats her boat, fine by me but if this bloke looks like him then don't worry about the pic!!


----------



## MoggyBaby

JTHolt said:


> If he floats her boat, fine by me but if this bloke looks like him then don't worry about the pic!!


I can ASSURE you he looks nothing like the lovely lovely Steve Davis - not now or his younger days. 

He's dark haired, sallow skinned, can't recall eye colour but I think brown.

Height I'd say 5'10 / 5'11.

Most importantly though, he had a good firm handshake!!! :thumbup:

Can't be doing with floppy, wet-fish handshakes.... BLEUGH!!!!!!!


----------



## DogLover1981

It sounds like Microsoft will bring back the complete start menu in windows 8 next year. :thumbup1:


----------



## Holtie

MoggyBaby said:


> I can ASSURE you he looks nothing like the lovely lovely Steve Davis - not now or his younger days.
> 
> He's dark haired, sallow skinned, can't recall eye colour but I think brown.
> 
> Height I'd say 5'10 / 5'11.
> 
> Most importantly though, he had a good firm handshake!!! :thumbup:
> 
> *Can't be doing with floppy, wet-fish handshakes*.... BLEUGH!!!!!!!


Me neither!! :yikes: Especially sweaty ones - makes me want to wipe my hand on a nice clean towel which is what you don't normally carry around or have!

Hopefully you will see this TT and it will make your IWC a little bit bearable!


----------



## Guest

DogLover1981 said:


> It sounds like Microsoft will bring back the complete start menu in windows 8 next year. :thumbup1:


Nice one, was hoping to make Windows 8 more like 7 on Shelleys christmas present!
:thumbsup:


----------



## moggiemum

got some old junk?

you can make these










love it


----------



## Firedog

Can anyone explain what the point of a Warburtons Toaster loaf is? The bread is too big to fit in a toaster and you have to cut some off to make it fit.


----------



## moggiemum

is it for the toastie machine ?

maybe get a bigger toaster for xmas or a smaller loaf,

i love warburton's bread, mmmmmmm, oooee i would love a chicken mayo sandwich right now , even though i stuffed already


----------



## westie~ma

Wider toaster needed??


----------



## Valanita

This site is brilliant for cyber junk.
Cybergrot.com, The Original Online Junk Shop


----------



## moggiemum

aww i love this paperweight from that site valentina?^


----------



## Valanita

moggiemum said:


> aww i love this paperweight from that site valentina?^


That is pretty, MM. Their stuff doesn't seem very expensive either.


----------



## moggiemum

haha they ve got a rude section too ................it's erm......rude junk


----------



## redroses2106

was pouring myself a lovely hot water bottle when the kettle slipped and poured freshly boiled water all over my thumb, luckily it only got my thumb but omg is it throbbing! I ran it under cold water for as long as I could  going to have a nasty blister


----------



## Mr Gizmo

Not expensive !!!!!,£100 for this. 
*Dead Wasp Thingy*



Tis a good site though.


----------



## moggiemum

redroses2106 said:


> was pouring myself a lovely hot water bottle when the kettle slipped and poured freshly boiled water all over my thumb, luckily it only got my thumb but omg is it throbbing! I ran it under cold water for as long as I could  going to have a nasty blister


lavender is very soothing on burns and scaldes if the skins not broken ,
manuka honey if you can afford or normal honey can be put on broken/unbroken skin - very good antibacterial and healing properties.

hope it heals fast for you


----------



## Holtie

redroses2106 said:


> was pouring myself a lovely hot water bottle when the kettle slipped and poured freshly boiled water all over my thumb, luckily it only got my thumb but omg is it throbbing! I ran it under cold water for as long as I could  going to have a nasty blister


I am not 'liking' your post because you burnt yourself  but only that it was just your thumb - you did the right thing by running it under the cold tap for ages.

The human reflex to shake your hand when you get hot water/food is automatic but when you get hot oil, that certainly does not work!! Ouch! Am speaking from experience!!


----------



## redroses2106

moggiemum said:


> lavender is very soothing on burns and scaldes if the skins not broken ,
> manuka honey if you can afford or normal honey can be put on broken/unbroken skin - very good antibacterial and healing properties.
> 
> hope it heals fast for you





JTHolt said:


> I am not 'liking' your post because you burnt yourself  but only that it was just your thumb - you did the right thing by running it under the cold tap for ages.
> 
> The human reflex to shake your hand when you get hot water/food is automatic but when you get hot oil, that certainly does not work!! Ouch! Am speaking from experience!!


thank you moggiemum I will try some honey on it - only have regular in might pop out for some lavender

ooh oil is bad  when I first done it I didn't feel anything it was only after about a minute the pain kicked in

it's getting worse though, pain is shooting up and down my thumb and it feels like it is on fire, it's very red and very swollen  only thing helping is ice wraps but I have run out of ice


----------



## westie~ma

Good morning  it's a cold one here, taking ds to college and then marching through the walk with Mont to keep warm.

*Redroses*, hope your thumb feels better today.


----------



## Firedog

Just realised I'm not safe to be let out alone. I was standing outside Dunhelm Mill this morning, I went to look at some of those fleecy blankets someone had posted about. I was stood there and the doors would not open and it was 9.30am and the store opens at 9am. I was tutting and sighing then I realised I was stood outside the exit doors. What a plonker.


----------



## MoggyBaby

Firedog said:


> Just realised I'm not safe to be let out alone. I was standing outside Dunhelm Mill this morning, I went to look at some of those fleecy blankets someone had posted about. I was stood there and the doors would not open and it was 9.30am and the store opens at 9am. *I was tutting and sighing then I realised I was stood outside the exit doors. *What a plonker.









.


----------



## Valanita

Mr Gizmo said:


> Not expensive !!!!!,£100 for this.
> *Dead Wasp Thingy*
> 
> 
> 
> Tis a good site though.


Tonguey in cheeky me thinks.  The owner has a sense of humour.


----------



## Royoyo

There's builders outside my work at the minute and when I was on my lunch break one of them asked me if I would like to come in his van for a 'brew' so I said no thank you. Then he said we have really nice milk  so obviously I couldn't resist. 

Best lunch break of my life, made a new friend and I even got a chocolate bar.

Nice middle aged builder man.


----------



## moggiemum

sorry Royoyo that made me giggle whats really nice milk? , was it?

was it from a flask? what chocolate did you have , was he your builder, gosh im so nosey, i hope you kept the door open


----------



## moggiemum

redroses2106 said:


> thank you moggiemum I will try some honey on it - only have regular in might pop out for some lavender
> 
> ooh oil is bad  when I first done it I didn't feel anything it was only after about a minute the pain kicked in
> 
> it's getting worse though, pain is shooting up and down my thumb and it feels like it is on fire, it's very red and very swollen  only thing helping is ice wraps but I have run out of ice


is the skin broken? even a tiny hole bacteria can get in 

if its covering a very large area or the skin is now broken i would seek medical advice , but if its not too painful or swollen then i would give a little time for the undiluted lavender oil to work it will sting at first but it really helps prevent futher damage and blistering -if you can bear it


----------



## Royoyo

moggiemum said:


> sorry Royoyo that made me giggle whats really nice milk? , was it?
> 
> was it from a flask? what chocolate did you have , was he your builder, gosh im so nosey, i hope you kept the door open


It was just normal milk, I think lol with tea from a flask. And I had a kit kat


----------



## moggiemum

hehe you may have to get the biscuits in tomorrow


----------



## moggiemum

what's this ?- 11 12 13 - it's today!!!


----------



## Mr Gizmo

moggiemum said:


> what's this ?- 11 12 13 - it's today!!!


Do keep up young lady. 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-...utive-number-day-youll-see-your-lifetime.html


----------



## Guest

I do feel a little tight, bundling Shelley off up the shop in the cold to go and buy random odds and ends...
:lol:


----------



## Guest

jon bda said:


> I do feel a little tight, bundling Shelley off up the shop in the cold to go and buy random odds and ends...
> :lol:


I've been rumbled, she's spotted the hastily wrapped extra presents under the tree and it seems i'm in trouble!!!


----------



## moggiemum

hahanow you ll have to rumble her back when you catch her shaking and rattling them when you go to make her a nice cuppa tea to warm up with


----------



## Guest

moggiemum said:


> hahanow you ll have to rumble her back when you catch her shaking and rattling them when you go to make her a nice cuppa tea to warm up with


She's pretty hard faced...she just did the whole squeezing/shaking thing in front of me!!!


----------



## moggiemum

haha you might need to fetch the colander^^^


----------



## westie~ma

Just got in from night out with my tennis girls, such a good laugh and nice food. We all agreed we need to do this more often 

Btw I'm sober as I drove cos hubs is away, in bed now so night night all xx


----------



## moggiemum

can't sleep anyone got any spare tyres they wanna junk?

love this


----------



## redroses2106

moggiemum said:


> is the skin broken? even a tiny hole bacteria can get in
> 
> if its covering a very large area or the skin is now broken i would seek medical advice , but if its not too painful or swollen then i would give a little time for the undiluted lavender oil to work it will sting at first but it really helps prevent futher damage and blistering -if you can bear it


it's not so sore now  still red and swollen but no broken skin, I had a nap and when I woke up it wasn't so sore - had another kettle mishap today though it slipped when I was making coffee luckily it just dribbled down the work top this time!  but thank you very much for the advice, I tried the regular honey but it didn't help much.

what an ace way to recycle a tyre :lol: looks like it might be a good scratching post for a cat


----------



## moggiemum

yesexactly wat i was thinking my boy would so "do it "

glad your hands a bit better, can you get some sorta gripper handle for the kettle? maybe glue a some sorta knobbley rubber around the handle, i usually get steam burns


----------



## redroses2106

moggiemum said:


> yesexactly wat i was thinking my boy would so "do it "
> 
> glad your hands a bit better, can you get some sorta gripper handle for the kettle? maybe glue a some sorta knobbley rubber around the handle, i usually get steam burns


ouch steam burns can be just as bad  I don't think it's to do with the handle but that I stupidly keep balancing the weight/spout on the item I am pouring the water in to :lol: not the sharpest tool in the shed

you are either up very late or very early - do you have trouble sleeping?  I've been struggling to sleep the past few weeks


----------



## moggiemum

yep stress and womanly woes atm, pk's keeping me awake now im alright if i get a couple of hours but feel really really strange if i have to go a whole 24hrs without sleep i cry at anything ,lol

so i ll be counting woolie jumpers in a mo , ..............sheep that is


----------



## Royoyo

There was 10 chocolate Santas on the tree and I just ate them all  and then I ate my whole advent calender, I think I've ruined Christmas.

I WANT MORE CHOCOLATEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE NOWWWWWW!!!!!


----------



## Kitty_pig

I'm going to hubbys xmas party tonight  terrified isnt the word! x


----------



## Holtie

moggiemum said:


> yep stress and womanly woes atm, pk's keeping me awake now im alright if i get a couple of hours but feel really really strange if i have to go a whole 24hrs without sleep i cry at anything ,lol
> 
> so i ll be counting woolie jumpers in a mo , ..............sheep that is


Baaaaaa! Sorry - still not out of Panto mode!!


----------



## westie~ma

Kitty_pig said:


> I'm going to hubbys xmas party tonight  terrified isnt the word! x


Why terrified?
Not keen here either on hubbys work do's but thats mainly down to having to dress up when all I want to do is cwtch up in my warm pjs


----------



## MoggyBaby

Kitty_pig said:


> I'm going to hubbys xmas party tonight  terrified isnt the word! x


Why? Are they not serving mini-rolls????? :devil:


----------



## Mr Gizmo

Going to an adult panto tomorow http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CDAQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.cornexchangenew.com%2Fevents%2Finfo%2Fjack-and-the-beanstalk&ei=QeqpUraEKo-ThQej-IDIBA&usg=AFQjCNHqZziQASX0eDdFJAtmP65xTl9KQw&sig2=0iT6QQZxsfsoo_mPcR4u4g
Friday 13th is an adult version. :devil:

Then on saturday got my OH christmas do,I've got to wear a dickiebow.
NOT looking forward to it.


----------



## Flamingoes

'Is he a cockerpoo?' :mad2:

That is all :mad5:

Actually that isn't all; first I shall sneeze upon each and every one of you 

*germs about*

ETA Kitty Pig hope you have a lovely night angel and that it's over quick for you :001_wub:


----------



## Guest

moggiemum said:


> can't sleep anyone got any spare tyres they wanna junk?
> 
> love this


How many would you like my dear?, not long had all the old ones collected but give it a short while and we will probably have a couple of hundred kicking about!!!


----------



## Mirx3

Ahh! Can I join all the fun?!  

Feel like I haven't spoke to a lot of you in foreverrrrr!


----------



## Guest

What A, Umm, [email protected]

:lol:


----------



## loubyfrog

Haven't been on for a while so hope you and yours all doing fandabidoozy.

Bit sad today as our resident ladybird passed away today.

He's been living inside for the past 2 weeks,I protected him from Bubs da dog and Minky da cat,watched the floor like a hawk when i hoovered up as to not suck him up and grew quite attached to him.........didn't have the heart to put him outside but think I may have moidered him for not letting him venture into the cold wide world.:crying:

Knew he wasn't right yesterday...hubby tried to make him feel better by giving him a green bean but sadly to no avail.

R.I.P Mr ladybug.....


Please excuse my waffling,I think i may have gone a bit ott with the cold and flu capsules today.


----------



## MoggyBaby

loubyfrog said:


> Haven't been on for a while so hope you and yours all doing fandabidoozy.
> 
> Bit sad today as our resident ladybird passed away today.
> 
> He's been living inside for the past 2 weeks,I protected him from Bubs da dog and Minky da cat,watched the floor like a hawk when i hoovered up as to not suck him up and grew quite attached to him.........didn't have the heart to put him outside but think I may have moidered him for not letting him venture into the cold wide world.:crying:
> 
> Knew he wasn't right yesterday...hubby tried to make him feel better by giving him a green bean but sadly to no avail.
> 
> R.I.P Mr ladybug.....
> 
> Please excuse my waffling,I think i may have gone a bit ott with the cold and flu capsules today.


:crying:

RIP Mr Ladybug.


----------



## myshkin

Been feeling very tired and glum this week, seems like I've been waiting forever for test results and am now unlikely to get them before Christmas.....got a bit tired of putting on the game face everyday.
But today I've had a haircut and a much needed chinwag from my friend (who refuses to charge me and OH, so we've ordered a crate of fizzy to be delivered to her a a seasonal thank you for being awesome), and got to yoga for the first time in a few weeks. Feeling much more like myself and "what will be will be". Looking forward to a drive to Bangor tomorrow to get tree and decorations and stuff for a festive Saturday making the place look cheerful.


----------



## chichi

loubyfrog said:


> Haven't been on for a while so hope you and yours all doing fandabidoozy.
> 
> Bit sad today as our resident ladybird passed away today.
> 
> He's been living inside for the past 2 weeks,I protected him from Bubs da dog and Minky da cat,watched the floor like a hawk when i hoovered up as to not suck him up and grew quite attached to him.........didn't have the heart to put him outside but think I may have moidered him for not letting him venture into the cold wide world.:crying:
> 
> Knew he wasn't right yesterday...hubby tried to make him feel better by giving him a green bean but sadly to no avail.
> 
> R.I.P Mr ladybug.....
> 
> Please excuse my waffling,I think i may have gone a bit ott with the cold and flu capsules today.


Hellooooo Loubs.....sorry to hear about Mr Ladybug but happy to see you posting again x


----------



## loubyfrog

chichi said:


> Hellooooo Loubs.....sorry to hear about Mr Ladybug but happy to see you posting again x


Aaaw thanks Chici *waves frantically at ya*.....thought i'd pop back on and bore you with my droning. :blush:

Still a bit sad about Mr Ladybug but I'm sure he'll be having a blast up in the big Ladybird playground in the sky,he's probs flying around as i type shouting "FREEEEEEEDOM"

He's like Braveheart of the insect world. :yesnod:


----------



## moggiemum

jon bda said:


> How many would you like my dear?, not long had all the old ones collected but give it a short while and we will probably have a couple of hundred kicking about!!!


thanks jon , so sorry to hear you have too many spare tyres and with xmas coming up and all , i know miss shelly is a fantastic cook but you may need to cut back on the desserts


----------



## chichi

loubyfrog said:


> Aaaw thanks Chici *waves frantically at ya*.....thought i'd pop back on and bore you with my droning. :blush:
> 
> Still a bit sad about Mr Ladybug but I'm sure he'll be having a blast up in the big Ladybird playground in the sky,he's probs flying around as i type shouting "FREEEEEEEDOM"
> 
> He's like Braveheart of the insect world. :yesnod:


OH bless....Rest in Peace Mr L Bug :huh:

I never get bored of your "droning" Loubs.....you drone away lovely:001_tongue:


----------



## moggiemum

http://i1276.photobucket.com/albums/y462/staffpicks/Animated_GIFs/kanga.gif

nice air guitar


----------



## piggybaker

Teenagers GGGRRRRR


----------



## DoodlesRule

piggybaker said:


> Teenagers GGGRRRRR


Count to ten (thousand ). Said in the paper the other day they appreciate parents once reach age 27 ................ way to go my boy is 27 now :thumbup1:


----------



## loubyfrog

DoodlesRule said:


> Count to ten (thousand ). Said in the paper the other day they appreciate parents once reach age 27 ................ way to go my boy is 27 now :thumbup1:


Great stuff...Ive got another 10 and half years to wait.


----------



## MoggyBaby

loubyfrog said:


> Great stuff...Ive got another 10 and half years to wait.


I thought that was you in that piccie I saw last night..... A few comments later I realised my mistake!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## loubyfrog

MoggyBaby said:


> I thought that was you in that piccie I saw last night..... A few comments later I realised my mistake!!!! :lol: :lol:


Lol.....I wish I looked like a 16 Year old.

If you'd have seen how i looked yesterday the word "gorgeous" would have never entered ya head. :


----------



## DoodlesRule

loubyfrog said:


> Great stuff...Ive got another 10 and half years to wait.


It will not fly by, trust me


----------



## Kitty_pig

I'm getting majorly excited for christmas, house is decorated, presents all wrapped, lights flashing so much the baby could end up with epilepsy :lol:

And I'm in two bidding wars on ebay mwahahahahaha :lol:


----------



## Mirx3

Isn't this like the best easiest decorations EVER?


----------



## MoggyBaby

So that's the office Christmas dinner over for another year thank goodness!!!! A cheap pub meal in a cheap chain pub a mile from the office. 

Had a good laugh but the food was naff! Thank feck I didn't have to pay for it.


----------



## Mirx3

MoggyBaby said:


> So that's the office Christmas dinner over for another year thank goodness!!!! A cheap pub meal in a cheap chain pub a mile from the office.
> 
> Had a good laugh but the food was naff! Thank feck I didn't have to pay for it.


Glad you enjoyed yourself!

Don't suppose they paid for any drinks as well? lol

A meal like that is what I've to look forward to soon enough, but with family rather than co-workers.


----------



## MCWillow

We always had to pay for our own dinners, and sit there with a table full of trustees that had never bothered to learn your name (in an office of about 5 people  ) - so I just stopped going - and they dont do them anymore :lol:


Thanks to Myshkin I am having a 'YouTube Whats Down the Side?' night 

She posted a song, then I saw something I really liked down the side, so played that, and now I am on a roll - have plugged my speaker into me lappy and everything  :lol:


----------



## loubyfrog

Me too Mcwillow.

I ended up on dominick the donkey song and now can't get the lah lah laaaah bit out of my head.


----------



## MCWillow

Might have to look that one up!!

Just done Spice Girls - now on Avril Lavigne :lol:


----------



## myshkin

MCWillow said:


> We always had to pay for our own dinners, and sit there with a table full of trustees that had never bothered to learn your name (in an office of about 5 people  ) - so I just stopped going - and they dont do them anymore :lol:
> 
> Thanks to Myshkin I am having a 'YouTube Whats Down the Side?' night
> 
> She posted a song, then I saw something I really liked down the side, so played that, and now I am on a roll - have plugged my speaker into me lappy and everything  :lol:


Hehe, glad to be of service. 

I completely failed to bring home a Christmas tree....they were all way to big for our teeny house. OH has his orders to go get one tomorrow morning while I'm running with Gruff, so my Saturday night decorating while slugging Baileys and watching It's a Wonderful Life is still on.
Found a great candle shop and got candles with robins on for Christmas dinner though...also got a lovely pile of wrapped pressies sorted out today, which always makes me feel Christmassy.


----------



## MoggyBaby

Mirx3 said:


> Glad you enjoyed yourself!
> 
> *Don't suppose they paid for any drinks as well*? lol
> 
> A meal like that is what I've to look forward to soon enough, but with family rather than co-workers.


Actually they did buy a couple of rounds in. We all had to drive afterwards so in-one was getting legless.



loubyfrog said:


> Me too Mcwillow.
> 
> I ended up on dominick the donkey song and now can't get the lah lah laaaah bit out of my head.


Ohhhhhh dominick...... I'd forgotten about that one. Off to feed the posse, tear McGee & the Princess apart  and then I can watch it. Woohoo!!!!


----------



## MCWillow

Listen to this Mavis :yesnod:

Mark from Mesh - amazed I found it on YT - I have it on my lappy 

[youtube_browser]YHESK3WUQH8[/youtube_browser]


----------



## moggiemum

love the bottle tree , imagine if the cat knocked it over though










they would sooooo have to sit in the newspaper one though, lol ,


----------



## MCWillow

Off to bed now - night all, hope I see you all tomorrow!! x


----------



## tincan

Goodnight from me too ..... sleep well folks .... take care..... see y'all tomorrow xx


----------



## moggiemum

haha love this, manners cost nothing or do they?


----------



## myshkin

moggiemum said:


> love the bottle tree , imagine if the cat knocked it over though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they would sooooo have to sit in the newspaper one though, lol ,


There was a great tree I saw tonight, all shimmery and the lights coming through it. Got up close and realised it was made of clear plastic bottles! A little bit fab, something so beautiful made from rubbish. Especially nice when you live in a tourist hotspot and are always picking up such rubbish on walks to see it turned into art.


----------



## Mr Gizmo

Mirx3 said:


> Isn't this like the best easiest decorations EVER?


 :001_huh: Help please,I'm not getting this. 
Could someone explain ?


----------



## Mirx3

Mr Gizmo said:


> :001_huh: Help please,I'm not getting this.
> Could someone explain ?


Grinch who stole Christmas


----------



## Mirx3

Jeez it is SO windy out there today, I hope everyone is staying warm and safe!

I've only just got back in from having my haircut to sit down and have a berry daquari and watch the match with OH.

Though I am completely exhausted spent the whole day on 2 hours of sleep from half 12 this morning! think an early night is in store for me tonight.


----------



## Guest

Mirx3 said:


> Jeez it is SO windy out there today, I've only just got back in from having my haircut


That is a most unfortunate combo right there! Did the o/h question your new look when you got in?
:lol:


----------



## moggiemum

how's the hair mirx? are you happy with it ?

i went to a hairdressers once on the spur of the moment and it was called "Curl up and Dye" im not joking either:001_huh:

i should have known better , never again , didn't suit me at all:001_huh:

haha your good jon , very sharp


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]2Tc2K4j4iqs[/youtube_browser]

Put me off haircuts for life!
:lol:


----------



## Guest

29 Extremely Misleading Pictures That Will Make You Look Twice


----------



## canuckjill

went from minus 16 celsius to plus 6 celsius in 2 hours I love Chinooks and their Westerly winds...ok the wind is hard to drive in but watching the snow disappear so fast is awesome


----------



## moggiemum

haha love it jon ^^^^ , i did a thread with those in once , i try and find it , 

love the van with the cat , look me ages to see it :001_huh:

the mirror and the bunk bed


----------



## Guest

canuckjill said:


> I love Chinook












Never had you down as a 'spotter' my dear!!!


----------



## moggiemum

hey jon being a novice at comedy i would love if you had a look at my comics and give your honest opinion , obviously i ve had bitstrip help with the animation , but the gags are my own , if i bump the thread will you have a look? i do like your wit not sure about the charm <only joking

so glad the weathers getting better for you over there jill , no snow faries now though

my comics
http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/339993-i-made-comic-strip.html


----------



## Mirx3

jon bda said:


> That is a most unfortunate combo right there! Did the o/h question your new look when you got in?
> :lol:


I looked like a sheep dog by the time I got back in, my hair was EVERYWHERE! he never noticed he started talking about the match straight away. lol



moggiemum said:


> how's the hair mirx? are you happy with it ?
> 
> i went to a hairdressers once on the spur of the moment and it was called "Curl up and Dye" im not joking either:001_huh:
> 
> i should have known better , never again , didn't suit me at all:001_huh:
> 
> haha your good jon , very sharp


Yeah, I do like it!

She only trimmed it though, she said she isn't great at giving layers. So I got it trimmed at least 

I haven't seen it straightened yet, but will do that in this morning,


----------



## moggiemum

ooee someone's done a what haircut have you got thread in general , im off to have a look


----------



## Mr Gizmo

Mirx3 said:


> Grinch who stole Christmas


Thank you.


----------



## Holtie

There is a really peculiar thread (in Spanish?) and there are a few suspicious words in there!!

AVOID!! 

Another Spambot?


----------



## DogLover1981

A funny yesterday. Me and a bunch of others were at a Christmas party. Lady went to use the toilet and it almost sounded like an explosion coming from the loo. I didn't know people could be that loud and I could hear it from the living room. The conversation went from small talk to uncontrollable laughter. She was blushing when she came out.


----------



## tincan

DogLover1981 said:


> A funny yesterday. Me and a bunch of others were at a Christmas party. Lady went to use the toilet and it almost sounded like an explosion coming from the loo. I didn't know people could be that loud and I could hear it from the living room. The conversation went from small talk to uncontrollable laughter. She was blushing when she came out.


I have been there , the fear of flying always unleashed itself at airports  Absolutely fine till we got through check -in ..... then it would start horrendous belly/bowel rumblings .... things I never knew existed within the depths of ones anatomy  ....... I won't go into the methods I used to try and stop those embarrassing sounds / smells .... needless to say they failed miserably ( why is it when your a bit sensitive in the poo place ) that it unleashes itself with such force and aroma  I just used to walk out of the cubicle , smooth meself down , hold head up high , wash hands .........the n run like feck


----------



## Guest

_*Note To Self*_

If you ever end up being asked to change into a hospital gown again, and to leave your pants and socks on...don't pick the oldest, grumpiest looking nurse there to announce...

"it looks live i've picked the wrong day to go commando"

...as it didn't seem to go down very well!!!


----------



## Lavenderb

jon bda said:


> _*Note To Self*_
> 
> If you ever end up being asked to change into a hospital gown again, and to leave your pants and socks on...don't pick the oldest, grumpiest looking nurse there to announce...
> 
> "it looks live i've picked the wrong day to go commando"
> 
> ...as it didn't seem to go down very well!!!


Lmfao, love it.......good job you weren't there for ya prostate 

Jeez I have this image in my head now 



 :laugh:


----------



## MoggyBaby

jon bda said:


> _*Note To Self*_
> 
> If you ever end up being asked to change into a hospital gown again, and to leave your pants and socks on...don't pick the oldest, grumpiest looking nurse there to announce...
> 
> "it looks live i've picked the wrong day to go commando"
> 
> ...as it didn't seem to go down very well!!!












.


----------



## DoodlesRule

JTHolt said:


> There is a really peculiar thread (in Spanish?) and there are a few suspicious words in there!!
> 
> AVOID!!
> 
> Another Spambot?


Don't mind that as I can't read Spanish, accidentally ventured into the time of the month thread and thought :yikes: so I ran out and slammed the door behind me


----------



## MoggyBaby

jon bda said:


> _*Note To Self*_
> 
> If you ever end up being asked to change into a hospital gown again, and to leave your pants and socks on...don't pick the oldest, grumpiest looking nurse there to announce...
> 
> "it looks live i've picked the wrong day to go commando"
> 
> ...as it didn't seem to go down very well!!!


I reckon you are probably this hairy Jon but definitely NOT this cute!!!  










.


----------



## loubyfrog

DoodlesRule said:


> Don't mind that as I can't read Spanish, accidentally ventured into the time of the month thread and thought :yikes: so I ran out and slammed the door behind me


Lol...me too,I thought I'd clocked on the present idea thread and was all :yikes: when i started reading about poem about menstruation. 

Just to add....no offence to the op who did post the blood ode...it was just that I thought I'd be reading about them £1 tubes of chocolates from Asdas. :lol:


----------



## Holtie

DoodlesRule said:


> Don't mind that as I can't read Spanish, accidentally ventured into the time of the month thread and thought :yikes: so I ran out and *slammed the door behind me*


Wondered what that loud bang was!!


----------



## Guest

MoggyBaby said:


>


Yup that would be me, wobbling about the place with my shopping basket with all my clothes in, trying not to flash my ar$e at anyone who looked particularly old and frail!!!


----------



## moggiemum

i had to go in a few weeks ago as bloods come back dangerous high potassium levels , they wanted to do bloods again on site and a heart trace as i would of been in danger of a heart attack if blood readings were corrrect , that news almost gave me a coronary

then to top it all i had to gown up with open front , guess what no bloody bra on , arrraagghh

nursey was putting about 50 stickers all over my front , ah ok about 20 stickers and the blinking male nurse keep trying to pull curtain back without knocking , -cue 2nd coronary

i sad to sit there with boobs out stickered for 1/2 hour, 

i apologised to female docs and one girl said well i certaintly don't mind:yikes: that was so the wrong answer i had a few more palpatations:sad:

said she was pleased with blood and heart was a bit faster than what it shoulda been but ok , i wasn't surprised but i was surprised when she said it slowed down when by boyfriend came in , normally not the case

hope you ok jon


----------



## Guest

moggiemum said:


> i apologised to female docs and one girl said well i certaintly don't mind:yikes: that was so the wrong answer


Get yer coat MM, you've pulled!!! 

Glad to of got it out of the way thanks hon...just have a two to three week wait for the results now . TBF i think they were taking the pee a bit as well :shocked:, they moved me about a bit halfway through, cue the fan blowing cooling air through the scanner blowing straight up my gown...chilly!!!
:lol:


----------



## moggiemum

and we all know what happens when men get cold jon

hope results come back good for you, try not to worry to much


----------



## Guest

moggiemum said:


> and we all know what happens when men get cold jon


The blasting cold air will be my excuse and i shall be sticking to it my dear!!! :shocked: :lol: And thanks again, on one hand i don't want them finding anything wrong, but on the other i can't go on like this can i...bah...
:mad2:


----------



## MoggyBaby

Ouch! Ouch! Ouch!!!

Abby & McGee going mental, body slamming in mid-air, landed on my dicky ankle from a great height.

And then b*ggered off without so much as a sorry!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]J73XRDGPcpE[/youtube_browser]

Oh why does it have to be months until the bike racing starts again!?!?!?


----------



## Holtie

MoggyBaby said:


> Ouch! Ouch! Ouch!!!
> 
> Abby & McGee going mental, body slamming in mid-air, landed on my dicky ankle from a great height.
> 
> And then b*ggered off without so much as a sorry!!!!!!


Although I am not a cat owner and definitely no expert but 'Sorry' does not come *anywhere* in their vocabulary!! 

I would think it be along the lines of:

1) Food - NOW!
2) The best seat in the house!
3) Are the radiators on full in this house? It's freezing!

Finally, the top and most used word in their feline vocabulary is 'SLAVE'!!

Anyway, how rude to not at least look contrite!!


----------



## Flamingoes

Good luck, Jon, thinking of you xx

Our local chip shops have added deep fried Ferrero Rocher to their menu for the festive season :frown2:

Along with the year round options of deep fried mars bars, snickers, twix, pies and pizza :yesnod:

:001_huh:


----------



## moggiemum

omg deep fried ferrero rocher










me want


----------



## Guest

Flamingoes said:


> Our local chip shops have added deep fried Ferrero Rocher to their menu for the festive season


I do hope that deep frying improves it, because its bloody awful in its original form!!!


----------



## Flamingoes

moggiemum said:


> omg deep fried ferrero rocher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me want


*slaps hand away*

Stop that


----------



## Flamingoes

jon bda said:


> I do hope that deep frying improves it, because its bloody awful in its original form!!!


:lol:

You can ask for either a 'healthy pie' or a 'normal pie' the normal being the deep fried one :yesnod: :lol:


----------



## moggiemum

jon bda said:


> I do hope that deep frying improves it, because its bloody awful in its original form!!!


''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''nooooooooooooo they are lovely 
haha you are bound to get some for xmas , can i have yours jon ?, have i ever told you i really like you ?


----------



## Sal1972

jon bda said:


> I do hope that deep frying improves it, because its bloody awful in its original form!!!


Noooo they are lovely . . . especially the white ones!!!!  Not sure I'd like them deep fried tho


----------



## moggiemum

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWRVvF_pkhc:p:p:p:p:p

easy xmas pressies , oops me bad


----------



## westie~ma

jon bda said:


> I do hope that deep frying improves it, because its bloody awful in its original form!!!


Agree with you there, yuk yuk yuk!



Flamingoes said:


> :lol:
> 
> You can ask for either a 'healthy pie' or a 'normal pie' the normal being the deep fried one :yesnod: :lol:


Oh yey gods, that's beyond ... can feel my arteries clogging up just thinking about those pies :lol:

I've just finished making Welsh Cakes for tonights tennis get together  thing is I 've eaten so many (cook's perks) I feel a bit sick of them now :frown2:


----------



## DogLover1981

Oh God!!! I used to love the Animaniacs as a kid. Anyone else watch it as a kid? Looking back at it as an adult I can understand some of the hidden humor. I think it robbed me of my innocence.   

[youtube_browser]CG9-SCVc-E0[/youtube_browser]


----------



## DogLover1981

The theme song. I remember this. lol

[youtube_browser]BRWE_lqoMiI[/youtube_browser]


----------



## MCWillow

This is NOT junk - but I am just so happy I am sharing here for people that dont go in Cat Chat 

My Rowan is better    

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/342613-best-christmas-present-ever.html


----------



## westie~ma

Two likes, as it's such good news 

Right, tennis was good fun tonight. It was a tournie thing, told who to play against/with, hope you win games, highest number of games you get a prize. 

Well, if they'd told me at the start it was for wine I would have been more tactical  anyway I enjoyed myself far too much and didn't win ... oh and when I was confronted by naughty tactics, had to say something, so I did :shocked:


----------



## moggiemum

westie-ma -two likes ???? i had this happen once and i got pic's to prove , honest on a thread it says moggiemum and moggiemum likes this , everyone was teasing and laughing at me

but i couldn't see it , my end it said moggiemun and ARG; undefined likes this , but everyone else was seeing my name likeing it twice?
my friend photographed it to show me , weird eh???

sorry you didn't win the wine coulda been worse though , coulda been a nice bottle of port


----------



## westie~ma

moggiemum said:


> westie-ma -two likes ???? i had this happen once and i got pic's to prove , honest on a thread it says moggiemum and moggiemum likes this , everyone was teasing and laughing at me
> 
> but i couldn't see it , my end it said moggiemun and ARG; undefined likes this , but everyone else was seeing my name likeing it twice?
> my friend photographed it to show me , weird eh???
> 
> sorry you didn't win the wine coulda been worse though , coulda been a nice bottle of port


Sorry MM, my two likes were one on here for McW's post and one on her Rowen's All Better thread.

Interesting that forum allowed you to like twice though, you found a glitch :shocked:

Been over to the gardening section today for a spot of 5 star rating reminiscing *sigh* I miss the star thingie


----------



## moggiemum

aww thanks westie ma , i found i glitch , i always wanted one of them, so happy , i will post you pics when i locate them,

but shhh everyone will want one 

just found this

[youtube_browser]RlQUE91vzwM[/youtube_browser] very xmassy , i love the original


----------



## moggiemum

for westi-ma, thanks for the glitch 

have a star


----------



## DogLover1981

Propane truck accident on one of the main roads in New Hampshire. O.O This is so much fun for commuters.

http://www.wmur.com/news/nh-news/propane-truck-overturns-on-i293-traffic-slows/-/9857858/23542410/-/v6wmn3z/-/index.html


----------



## Mirx3

Winds are so strong here right now they've just blown my greenhouse across the back, went out with OH to get it taken down and ended up with scratched up ankles and feet from thorns! 

Just done picking them out of my skin! OUCH!

That'll teach me to wear slippers into the back garden.


----------



## moggiemum

jeeze be carefull over there ,i meant to phone my mum earlier but i fell asleep n the chair , hope yous aren't too badly scratched up, hot chocolate and duvets in order


----------



## Mirx3

few scratches here and there... the worst on is the heal of my foot it hurtssss.

glad we got the greenhouse taken down though, could have ended up in the neighbors garden if we'd left it. taking it down was a lot to do though with all that wind.


----------



## spid

Ah the inevitable has happened - the 'friend' I was stressing over a while back - the one I had put myself out for lots - moved house at the beginning of this month and I wasn't given the new address - so went to ask for it on FB and I've been unfriended - I suppose it was expected - I just wish people would send a brief email and explain themselves really.


----------



## MoggyBaby

spid said:


> Ah the inevitable has happened - the 'friend' I was stressing over a while back - the one I had put myself out for lots - moved house at the beginning of this month and I wasn't given the new address - so went to ask for it on FB and I've been unfriended - I suppose it was expected - I just wish people would send a brief email and explain themselves really.


Don't fret about it Spid, she has shown herself not to be worthy of your friendship. Try to rejoice in the fact that you no longer need to concern yourself with her shenanigans, you don't need to see her comments on FB and she can't upset you again in the future.

Sometimes, losing certain 'friends' is actually a very nice present.

You were the better person in the relationship Spid and you can hold your head high in that knowledge. xx


----------



## suzy93074

Still feeling very very poorly and my voice has just about gone now  

On a positive note - got a cracking bonus in my pay this year:thumbup1: and a mention in the letter that has gone round the company (amongst a few others) as having put a sterling performance in under the extreme pressures of the last few months in the sales office .....:001_cool::001_cool: - nice to get a bit of recognition for all the hard work


----------



## spid

MoggyBaby said:


> Don't fret about it Spid, she has shown herself not to be worthy of your friendship. Try to rejoice in the fact that you no longer need to concern yourself with her shenanigans, you don't need to see her comments on FB and she can't upset you again in the future.
> 
> Sometimes, losing certain 'friends' is actually a very nice present.
> 
> You were the better person in the relationship Spid and you can hold your head high in that knowledge. xx


Indeed - and now I can not feel guilty about not being a better friend as she is the one that has done the dirty so to speak - which makes her in the wrong (again) so I can easily move on now. I was worried if I unfriended her she would relapse. Now I don't have that pressure.



suzy93074 said:


> Still feeling very very poorly and my voice has just about gone now
> 
> On a positive note - got a cracking bonus in my pay this year:thumbup1: and a mention in the letter that has gone round the company (amongst a few others) as having put a sterling performance in under the extreme pressures of the last few months in the sales office .....:001_cool::001_cool: - nice to get a bit of recognition for all the hard work


hugs on the cold and yah for the bonus!


----------



## Mr Gizmo

suzy93074 said:


> Still feeling very very poorly and my voice has just about gone now


Cue a chorus of silent night.


----------



## suzy93074

Mr Gizmo said:


> Cue a chorus of silent night.


:laugh::laugh::laugh: = silent laughs


----------



## spid

suzy93074 said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh: = silent laughs


I have strepsils - don't do much but taste nice - want some?


----------



## suzy93074

spid said:


> I have strepsils - don't do much but taste nice - want some?


Ohhhhh go on then! - Ive been on the Jakemans!!! they have been a life saver!! lol


----------



## Mr Gizmo

suzy93074 said:


> Ohhhhh go on then! -* Ive been on the Jakemans!!!* they have been a life saver!! lol


 Lucky old Jakeman. :ihih: :lol:


----------



## suzy93074

Mr Gizmo said:


> Lucky old Jakeman. :ihih: :lol:


:ihih::devil::devil::001_tt2:


----------



## Flamingoes

Ugh apparently my hair is now too thin for the hairdresser to dare touch 

Not happy :lol: I feel like a 90 year old.

So s*dding miserable *grumbles*

*kicks empty can around thread*

Nicky left some strepsils when she came over Suze, they're blackcurrent ones, here;

O O O O


----------



## suzy93074

Flamingoes said:


> Ugh apparently my hair is now too thin for the hairdresser to dare touch
> 
> Not happy :lol: I feel like a 90 year old.
> 
> So s*dding miserable *grumbles*
> 
> *kicks empty can around thread*
> 
> Nicky left some strepsils when she came over Suze, they're blackcurrent ones, here;
> 
> O O O O


Awww fanks hun  .....big hugs re your hair  lets hope really soon you can go and have whatever style you want  mwahhh xxxxx


----------



## Royoyo

This really made me laugh :lol::lol:

*Do not watch if you're easily offended or don't like swearing lol*

Cheryl Cole & Charlotte Crosby - Geordie Girls Xmas Parody - Queens of Pop - YouTube


----------



## Flamingoes

suzy93074 said:


> Awww fanks hun  .....big hugs re your hair  lets hope really soon you can go and have whatever style you want  mwahhh xxxxx


Mwah to you too

*watches germs mingle* erm...mine WERE health tested but the results weren't good :001_unsure:

Awk I'm sure I'll cope :lol:

It's more one of those things where serious stuff gets you down and then you go quite for half an hour and just as everyone thinks you've relaxed you shout 'AND MY HAIRS FALLING OUT :cryin: ' then storm off and slam the door :lol:


----------



## Guest

Randomly, somebody has decided to start telling people i've been given a driving ban 

I can't drive at the moment...doesn't mean i'm not allowed ffs!!!


----------



## moggiemum

mindless gossip jon , sod em , not [email protected]@dy nice though

flams i might open a styley thread and we can chat more about wigs and stuff then you won't have to carry poor Bumble round on ya head anymore:001_huh:

kicks can back to ya

thyme is very good for throat , anti bacterial/viral, mix with lemon honey ginger garlic and marninade yum, tastes like roast chicken mmmm


----------



## MCWillow

I am listening to my Rod Stewart Christmas CD, that the Munchkins got me last year


----------



## Guest

MCWillow said:


> I am listening to my Rod Stewart Christmas CD, that the Munchkins got me last year


I did not expect to hear that ...you now have to get Jake to style and colour your hair the same a Sir Rods!!!
:lol:


----------



## Guest

moggiemum said:


> mindless gossip jon , sod em , not [email protected]@dy nice though


I'm hoping the gossip continues my dear, i'm interested to find out what i got 'banned' for!!!


----------



## MCWillow

jon bda said:


> I did not expect to hear that ...you now have to get Jake to style and colour your hair the same a Sir Rods!!!
> :lol:


Blimey - then I'll look like me dad!!! :lol:

ETA: Although he actually looks more like Robert Plant these days


----------



## moggiemum

i never thought rod stewart was sexy until i seen footage of him in the faces? or the small faces ? great music too not too keen on xmassy music though


----------



## Guest

MCWillow said:


> Blimey - then I'll look like me dad!!! :lol:
> 
> ETA: Although he actually looks more like Robert Plant these days


Its a good look...as long as its the old Led Zep image!!!


----------



## loubyfrog

moggiemum said:


> i never thought rod stewart was sexy until i seen footage of him in the faces? or the small faces ? great music too not too keen on xmassy music though


He was quite dishy in his younger days i finks.

I love his old stuff.

*LF hits submit reply singing Baabbbbbbbbby Jaaaaaaaane*


----------



## Guest

moggiemum said:


> not too keen on xmassy music though


[youtube_browser]od7GUy9XS7c[/youtube_browser]


----------



## loubyfrog

Talking of christmas,Ive just been to a house and they have a real full size life santa.

Honestly it's AMAZING!!!!

He waves you through the window,checks his present list,drinks milk and eats a cookie and wanders around the room.

Its like a Light/lazer show thingy that appears on the window and looks like Santa is in the room and you can see him through the window...tired to video it on my phone but didn't work.

Was quite speechless when i saw it.


----------



## moggiemum

^^^thats a bit scarey  love it 

great tune jon


----------



## Guest

moggiemum said:


> ^^^thats a bit scarey  love it
> 
> great tune jon


Always good to have an anti christmas, christmas song! . Try CKY Santas Coming as well...
:lol:


----------



## negative creep

My sister had her triplets by c-sec in the early hours of the morning. They have to spend 6 weeks in ICU since they're premature but otherwise all doing well. I however had a rather different type of hospital visit today after I cut my arm open and had to get it stitched up


----------



## MoggyBaby

MCWillow said:


> Blimey - then I'll look like me dad!!! :lol:
> 
> ETA: *Although he actually looks more like Robert Plant these days*


Does he really?????? 

Well fancy that..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moggiemum

aww so sorry bout your arm NC , well done mum, bestest wishes for her and amazing babies xxxx,a kiss for each of them and one for you too xand one for curtis of course x


----------



## MCWillow

Have you ever listened to someone moaning on about something so trivial its all you can do to stop yourself fracturing your own jaw because it drops so sharply?

Just wondering....


----------



## moggiemum

yep better to drop jaw than clench jaw though


----------



## DoodlesRule

drove down the country lane, well no I didn't drive actually I skated thank gawd no cars in the other direction. Made me legs shake and heart pound


----------



## Holtie

DoodlesRule said:


> drove down the country lane, well no I didn't drive actually I skated thank gawd no cars in the other direction. Made me legs shake and heart pound


That is such a horrible feeling too! What you need is a stiff drink - never mind the time!! 

I found that when I did this, time seemed to slow down!!

Hope you have stopped shaking now


----------



## loubyfrog

Hope you are feeling a bit better now DR......things like that really shake you up don't they then all the what ifs make you feel even worse.

Have a strong cup of coffee...or two and a easy day at work.


----------



## suzy93074

Hope you are OK DR!! that must have been scary !!! - take care mrs!! 

Flam - is there some wigs you could wear ?? what about hair extensions ?? they can look fab!!  big hugs xxxxx


Did my Xmas Food shop last night - could barely stand but Im so glad its now out the way !!:shocked: - tbo it all went by in a blur of chucking strepsils down my throat and keeping myself hydrated with bottles of water pmsl .....luckily my good old mum came with me to help me out - Im POSITIVE I bought two big packs of mince pies though !! but cannot for the life of me find em! - maybe I dreamt it????


----------



## MoggyBaby

DoodlesRule said:


> drove down the country lane, well no I didn't drive actually I skated thank gawd no cars in the other direction. Made me legs shake and heart pound


Blimey!!!! :yikes:

Was it bad over your way this morning then??? I had a bit of ice onthe windscreen but it came off very easily, it was nice and soft. It was 3 degrees this morning at home.

Glad you are ok and hope you have stopped shaking now.


----------



## loubyfrog

Just got back from the shopping of dooooooooom to find one of our neighbours glaring at us,as we got out of the car he started ranting about us not having a downpipe in our guttering....In the years we have lived her we have never had one. 

He says he's going to report us!!!

Who to...the guttering police.

Think he may have been at the christmas sherry a little too early. :shocked:


----------



## Holtie

loubyfrog said:


> Just got back from the shopping of dooooooooom to find one of our neighbours glaring at us,as we got out of the car he started ranting about us not having a downpipe in our guttering....In the years we have lived her we have never had one.
> 
> *He says he's going to report us!!!
> 
> Who to...the guttering police.*
> 
> Think he may have been at the christmas sherry a little too early. :shocked:


If he says this again, just say

"Let us know how you get on with the Guttering Police - Good luck!!"

:devil:


----------



## Lavenderb

Bliddy charming...daughter making herself a drink and I was having a cuddle of the 'almighty' chihuahua cos he likes his cuddles.
Off goes daughter into the lounge with her drink telling her brother 'don't go out in the kitchen cos mum is weird'......

how is making the little chi talk like a little elfie weird???


----------



## Holtie

Lavenderb said:


> Bliddy charming...daughter making herself a drink and I was having a cuddle of the 'almighty' chihuahua cos he likes his cuddles.
> Off goes daughter into the lounge with her drink telling her brother 'don't go out in the kitchen cos mum is weird'......
> 
> how is making the little chi talk like a little elfie weird???


That's cos she don't know how we are on PF!! We are a select group!!


----------



## loubyfrog

JTHolt said:


> If he says this again, just say
> 
> "Let us know how you get on with the Guttering Police - Good luck!!"
> 
> :devil:


I'll ask him how he got on speaking to detective drainpipe. 

bet he's furiarse because Incy wincys homeless. :lol:

Some people just baffle me so much...its guttering for heavens sake!!


----------



## loubyfrog

Lavenderb said:


> Bliddy charming...daughter making herself a drink and I was having a cuddle of the 'almighty' chihuahua cos he likes his cuddles.
> Off goes daughter into the lounge with her drink telling her brother 'don't go out in the kitchen cos mum is weird'......
> 
> how is making the little chi talk like a little elfie weird???


Lol....glad its not just me.

I was evicted from Daughters bedroom last night for doing the beyonce dance and singing that ring song she did (the oh oh ooooh bit) with Bubba while her BF was there. 

She just pointed to her door and said "LEAVE" in a very parenty voice.

Kids today eh.:frown2: :lol:


----------



## Holtie

loubyfrog said:


> Lol....glad its not just me.
> 
> I was evicted from Daughters bedroom last night for doing the beyonce dance and singing that ring song she did (the oh oh ooooh bit) with Bubba while her BF was there.
> 
> She just pointed to her door and said "LEAVE" in a very parenty voice.
> 
> Kids today eh.:frown2: :lol:


Wow! You were brave doing that in front of your Daughter's bf!! How old is your daughter?


----------



## loubyfrog

JTHolt said:


> Wow! You were brave doing that in front of your Daughter's bf!! How old is your daughter?


She's 16...she did think it was quite amusing (i think) and Bubs was beyonce...I was just showing him what to do.


----------



## moggiemum

haha not sure who Bubs is but ..............................

hope you haven't put your back out or dislocated anything dancing like the sassy one  lol ,


----------



## moggiemum

oh dear shocking really ................as this is a pet forum i thought you need to know there is a film on right now called "spanking the monkey" 

i mean i think i should call the rspca but im afraid they just won't take me seriously :001_huh: :frown2:


----------



## Mirx3

If this is inappropriate I'll remove it.

Gross yet I still find it funny. lol


----------



## moggiemum




----------



## moggiemum

eek !!! holy cow , sorry


----------



## Mirx3

had to show that one to OH ;lol


----------



## tashi

This is not a thread for talking about other members or other threads !


----------



## Waterlily

moggiemum said:


> oh dear shocking really ................as this is a pet forum i thought you need to know there is a film on right now called "spanking the monkey"
> 
> i mean i think i should call the rspca but im afraid they just won't take me seriously :001_huh: :frown2:


:lol: pls tell me you are kidding :arf:


----------



## Guest

Just picked up a laptop off a friend to have a look at and was talking to her o/h. Hes been having the exact same problems as me in the same leg for years it seems, even down to a numb feeling big toe!...trapped sciatic nerve. 

I remember him talking about back ops to fuse vertebrae and the like, and the amount of painkillers he is now on is awful...fingers crossed they can sort me with phsyio and the like...


----------



## tincan

soz I cant do pics ....... I found this quite funny ..... if anyone wants to embed it for moi please feel free ....


----------



## Guest

:lol:


----------



## tincan

Thanks so much Jon ...... A greenie just winged I'ts way to you


----------



## Guest

tincan said:


> Thanks so much Jon ...... A greenie just winged I'ts way to you


What does hock a loogie mean? hock a loogie Definition. Meaning of hock a loogie. OnlineSlangDictionary.com

   

How rude!!!
:lol:


----------



## Mirx3

OMG! I HATE STUPID DRIVERS.
Go to cross at the lights press the button, light goes red all cars around us stop go to walk across when a car goes and FLIES through the RED light, missed us by inches. If OH had not said my name I would not have stopped and would have been hit. 

Can't stop shaking now.


----------



## Holtie

Mirx3 said:


> OMG! I HATE STUPID DRIVERS.
> Go to cross at the lights press the button, light goes red all cars around us stop go to walk across when a car goes and FLIES through the RED light, missed us by inches. If OH had not said my name I would not have stopped and would have been hit.
> 
> Can't stop shaking now.


*Stupid* is not the word I would have used!! 

These scumbags deserve to get their comeuppence but without involving anyone else!!

Thank goodness your OH called you back!! 

It is probably futile but just hope there were cameras but somehow doubt it! :mad2:

(((HUGS)))


----------



## Mirx3

I am just so thankful we are both home and safe now. 

It was so scary.


----------



## moggiemum

stay safe on the roads folks , everyone is rushing round like crazy , keep your wits about you .


----------



## lymorelynn

Mirx3 said:


> OMG! I HATE STUPID DRIVERS.
> Go to cross at the lights press the button, light goes red all cars around us stop go to walk across when a car goes and FLIES through the RED light, missed us by inches. If OH had not said my name I would not have stopped and would have been hit.
> 
> Can't stop shaking now.


 Terrifying!! Hope you're okay now ((()))


----------



## Mirx3

we are both ok. 

Don't think I'll be going out anymore over the Christmas/new year time though. too many idiots about.


----------



## Jonescat

Oh my word! Take lots of care everyone.
Hope you are feeling better this morning Mirx


----------



## loubyfrog

I aint going anywhere today....much rather be doing my Christmas cleaning with the music on full blast.:yesnod:


----------



## Mirx3

Jonescat said:


> Oh my word! Take lots of care everyone.
> Hope you are feeling better this morning Mirx


feeling better about it.

But think I'll be very cautious when cross any streets from now on


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]Vg9eZxpV3VA[/youtube_browser]

:lol:


----------



## moggiemum

omg jon , where do you find em , that's a gas, lol ......get it , haha


----------



## MCWillow

Seriously??

How many thread does _one_ person have to get closed before its realised it might just be better to bloody ban them altogether?

Hmmm - if _I _get get banned because of this post, my loved ones know where to find me


----------



## Royoyo

I don't know why but normally every year at Christmas time someone falls out in my family. There's always some sort of disagreement or argument at this time of year. 

This year it was me and my Aunty (my Dads Sister). We normally get on quite well but you know when someone talks about you like you aren't in the room but you actually are in the room? she's like that. She started talking about my weight, she told me and the other 15 members of my family in the room that I look like I need to put some weight on and that I have no bum and then started saying that must be why I am single because I have no arse . So I shouted at her and let a few bad words out  and she ended up crying and now I'm the bad one! (I can't believe I made a 59 year old woman cry lol)

I just find it totally unnecessary, like why try and mug people off in front of other people? it's not funny and more importantly why is she checking out my arse?!

That's the last time I ever go to her house the cowbag!!


----------



## MCWillow

I was hoping to finish at lunchtime today as there is only me and the big boss in - then I get a text from said big boss just as I got to the carpark at 8.20 this morning

'Hi, I have a streaming cold and dont want to infect you.....































so if you work til 10.30, I will come in and take over til lunchtime'


        

I was getting all ready to have a tantrum when I first started reading it :lol:


----------



## Mr Gizmo

Result,go and make the most of it. :thumbup:


----------



## suzy93074

Great stuff  - have fun!! xxx


----------



## suzy93074

Well the surprises just keep on coming!!! - Im sure my boss has had a transplant or something pmsl!!  - not only did I get a great bonus - came in this morning and on my desk is a big six pack box of Luis Felipe Edwards Wine - with a note saying thanks for all your help...........blimey where is my REAL boss ??:sosp:


----------



## Valanita

No1 best selling & most popular toy of all time is *LEGO!*


----------



## moggiemum

lego of my lego  i love it










it's blowing a hoolie out there

According to A Way with Words, to blow a hoolie means '(of weather) to storm; to forcefully gust, blow, and rain.' It is perhaps connected to hooley, which is defined by Cassell's Dictionary of Slang as "a rip-roaring party" and comes from Ireland.
The OED suggests that hoolie /hu)li/ comes from the Orkney Scots word hoolan (strong gale), from an unattested Norn form of the Old Icelandic ýlun (howling, wailing).


----------



## Valanita

Ooooh! You are a mine of information, MM. 

We have Lego all over both houses. Daughter collects it & we also sell it.


----------



## moggiemum

haha mrs google is my best friend , i love finding out where our old sayings come from 

my brother and my son loved their lego , i have sindy and horse so i was well happy


----------



## Valanita

moggiemum said:


> haha mrs google is my best friend , i love finding out where our old sayings come from
> 
> my brother and my son loved their lego , i have cindy and horse so i was well happy


I also have Sindy's now. I rescue them.  We do sell those too, but only the near mint ones, the others I keep.
They were only 65 in the best toy list.


----------



## loubyfrog

Valanita said:


> No1 best selling & most popular toy of all time is *LEGO!*


I bet its also the toy that people injure themselves on too the most.....Standing on that stuff hurts like mad


----------



## moggiemum

toy soliders -ouchy:yesnod:


----------



## Valanita

loubyfrog said:


> I bet its also the toy that people injure themselves on too the most.....Standing on that stuff hurts like mad


It sure does hurt if you tread on it. Here it's like the kids were little again. Daughter is still dropping bits on the floor & not finding them.


----------



## loubyfrog

Valanita said:


> It sure does hurt if you tread on it. Here it's like the kids were little again. Daughter is still dropping bits on the floor & not finding them.


Bet you daren't walk around around your house barefooted....it'd be like Lego Roulette.


----------



## Guest

Why is it, in these wonderful online sales...you spot a nice bit of lingerie, but only half of the set is ever in the sale, and the other matching half actually seems to of gone up in price...
:sosp:


----------



## Holtie

loubyfrog said:


> I bet its also the toy that people injure themselves on too the most.....Standing on that stuff hurts like mad


Very similar to standing on an upturned plug!!! $%^#@^^!!!


----------



## Valanita

JTHolt said:


> Very similar to standing on an upturned plug!!! $%^#@^^!!!


But, plugs are big, not little like some Lego pieces. They are easier to see?


----------



## Royoyo

I think I ruined Christmas day  I got so drunk last night that I didn't wake up till 4pm today  I havent even seen daylight boohoohoo!!


----------



## Holtie

Valanita said:


> But, plugs are big, not little like some Lego pieces. They are easier to see?


When you haven't got your glasses on, no, they are not!!


----------



## Valanita

JTHolt said:


> When you haven't got your glasses on, no, they are not!!


That gave me a chuckle, JT.


----------



## Holtie

Valanita said:


> That gave me a chuckle, JT.


Ooh, aren't you sympathetic?!!


----------



## ItsonlyChris

It's coming up to half three in the morning and I'm laying here in bed doing sketches of what I want to photograph tomorrow/today and it sucks because these sudden moments of inspiration keep me up.

It's going to be great if I can get film for my camera tomorrow. I can even develope them in college


----------



## K9Steve

I got a new camera for Christmas and I tried to program it according to the manual that came with it. As it turns out, I did better programming it my way and it works better. Had either one of these ways didn't work, I would have had to hire an eight-year-old kid to program it for me. :lol:


----------



## moggiemum

too funny


----------



## moggiemum

i love this and it really is any old junk , what a great idea


----------



## Mr Gizmo

moggiemum said:


> i love this and it really is any old junk , what a great idea


 Sure it's not April 1st.:lol:
Good idea though and hope it catches on.


----------



## Valanita

Many, many, many years ago kids could get into Saturday morning pictures in cinema's just by offering a glass jam jar, if they didn't have the money for it.
AND NO! I don't remember, it was way before my time & we had to pay 6d.


----------



## Jenny1966

But this crap is still on here :lol: (meaning the above spammer posts not the whole thread :lol



Don't you just hate that?? New page, now nothing is above me :lol:


Ok now I've been moved and I look stupid :lol:


----------



## Valanita

Well done the Mod, in getting rid of that person. Thank you.


----------



## cheekyscrip

I remember times when for old books/paper etc...old mags we could get some classics (paperbacks of our most cherished writers...)



and I spent summers hiking with travellers living off "cristals" (returning used bottles to the shop and buying food for the money I got!)




(I had good friendship with drunks..so they kept the bottles neatly stacked and not smashed!)


----------



## moggiemum

start the day with a chuckle or two , poor kitty


----------



## moggiemum

see a penny pick it up , i wonder how much this floor cost , im starting a penny jar for 2014


----------



## Guest

moggiemum said:


> see a penny pick it up , i wonder how much this floor cost , im starting a penny jar for 2014


That looks fab!!!
:thumbup:


----------



## moggiemum

i love this ,....im so happy oh so happy Singing::lol:


----------



## ItsonlyChris

I think a new year calls for a new daily aftershave :laugh: 

Just don't know what one to get


----------



## suzy93074

Urggghhhhhhh Im back to the grindstone today :scared::scared: - I could have done with an extra day off cos im still recuperating from NYE!!!!! - by god I can tell Im getting old - used to party 4 days in a row in my club days now struggle with just the one !!!:lol::lol: -


----------



## Lavenderb

Just had a snigger to myself  at these ladies. Doing my usual browse of pinterest and up popped these unusual scarves 

Japanese Ladies Be Styling w/ Boob Scarf; NSFW maybe. LULZ For Sure!  LOYAL K.N.G.


----------



## MoggyBaby

suzy93074 said:


> Urggghhhhhhh Im back to the grindstone today :scared::scared: - I could have done with an extra day off cos im still recuperating from NYE!!!!! - by god I can tell Im getting old - used to party 4 days in a row in my club days now struggle with just the one !!!:lol::lol: -


I know the feeling Suzy. It now takes me all night to do what I used to do all night!!!


----------



## MoggyBaby

Lavenderb said:


> Just had a snigger to myself  at these ladies. Doing my usual browse of pinterest and up popped these unusual scarves
> 
> Japanese Ladies Be Styling w/ Boob Scarf; NSFW maybe. LULZ For Sure!  LOYAL K.N.G.


Hmmmmmmm...... think I might see if I can get one of those. They're certainly 'perkier' than the real thing!!! :lol:


----------



## Valanita

Lavenderb said:


> Just had a snigger to myself  at these ladies. Doing my usual browse of pinterest and up popped these unusual scarves
> 
> Japanese Ladies Be Styling w/ Boob Scarf; NSFW maybe. LULZ For Sure!  LOYAL K.N.G.


I didn't realise the Japanese had that sort of sense of humour.


----------



## Guest

ItsonlyChris said:


> I think a new year calls for a new daily aftershave :laugh:
> 
> Just don't know what one to get












:lol:


----------



## Guest

From work earlier on today...spot the fundamental flaw in the plan...
:mad2:


----------



## moggiemum

i haven't got a clue ^^^^^are you gonna leave us hanging , excuse the pun am i the only one who dosent know????


----------



## Mr Gizmo

jon bda said:


> From work earlier on today...spot the fundamental flaw in the plan...
> :mad2:


Is it how are you going to get the whel off with the metal bracket things bolted to the side.


----------



## Holtie

Mr Gizmo said:


> Is it how are you going to get the whel off with the metal bracket things bolted to the side.


Even worse - riveted!


----------



## Mr Gizmo

Holtie said:


> Even worse - riveted!


Good spot. :thumbup:


----------



## Valanita

I just watched the film *Shaggy Dog* on TV. Had never seen it before, it was very good & I thoroughly enjoyed it. Made a change to have that sort of film without the animals talking like humans, I hate that it was very well made.


----------



## Mr Gizmo

Valanita said:


> I just watched the film *Shaggy Dog* on TV. Had never seen it before, it was very good & I thoroughly enjoyed it. Made a change to have that sort of film without the animals talking like humans, *I hate that it was very well made*.


 How come ?


----------



## Firedog

Valanita said:


> I just watched the film *Shaggy Dog* on TV. Had never seen it before, it was very good & I thoroughly enjoyed it. Made a change to have that sort of film without the animals talking like humans, I hate that it was very well made.


Been watching a lot of films about dogs lately. I watched Lassie yesterday and Call of the Wild earlier in the week. Although the films were both good I hated the brutality towards the animals.


----------



## Guest

Mr Gizmo said:


> Is it how are you going to get the whel off with the metal bracket things bolted to the side.


Yup!!!, comparing this to a 'jumbo' transit van we had on the ramp next door at the same time, they've fitted one meant for a transit to their peugeot van :mad2:, if you look forward a couple of feet you can see where the section is to let you remove the wheel...if its the right van!!!

Had to strip as much of the frame down as i could and let the tyre down to get the wheel out...had to pop the tyre off the bead to get it back in...bloomin' muppets!!!

:lol:


----------



## Valanita

Mr Gizmo said:


> How come ?


Forgot the comma. Should have read, I hate that, it was very well made.


----------



## moggiemum

i love this ...............


----------



## spid

Oh dear I 'm doomed


----------



## Guest

Cat shelters and feckin' turtles :mad2:...at least its not the social group gimp back again...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Holtie

jon bda said:


>




:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

Holtie said:


> :thumbup:


Stolen from somewhere else, but it made me giggle so i thought i'd better share!


----------



## MCWillow

Oh the joy - I am back at work!! No-one else in yet though so I can pop in here to annoy you lot


----------



## Mr Gizmo

MCWillow said:


> Oh the joy - I am back at work!! No-one else in yet though so I can pop in here to annoy you lot


Hard life ain't it. :hand:


----------



## moggiemum

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-...I/AAAAAAAAlyw/8E-n8UVDEuI/w237-h300-no/14+-+1

oops


----------



## Lavenderb

I get this urge sometimes but I have controlled it although I do utter odd words at home to the kids much to their disbelief  but does anyone else on here ever feel like running through a thread and shouting 'arse or b0ll0cks'...or just any silly word running through your head :001_tongue:


----------



## moggiemum

haha this thread could do with livening up a bit :hand:, i keep wanting to post but i didn't want it to look like i was talking to meself or like i had no friends:blush:


----------



## Flamingoes

I has returned *appears from the mist*


----------



## Holtie

Flamingoes said:


> I has returned *appears from the mist*


Yay!! Wondered where you'd gone - lovely to have you back!! x


----------



## moggiemum

Flamingoes said:


> I has returned *appears from the mist*











http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/98/db/a0/98dba0c35434d59dc636957d64083165.jpg
happy new years


----------



## Flamingoes

Happy new year to everyone too, and happy christmas; I missed that as well.

As to where I've been; when they said 'don't open that trap door' they really weren't joking :nonod:


----------



## moggiemum

oh no have you had a fall ?

edit - you ve not been trolling have you  sorry


----------



## Flamingoes

moggiemum said:


> oh no have you had a fall ?
> 
> edit - you ve not been trolling have you  sorry


I'll pm you xx


----------



## MCWillow

Really hope you are OK Flams - sounds like you have been having shite time 


On another note - I want to kill anyone that hurts my boy 

I don't care how old he is - he's still my baby - watch out, I am a mama bear and I have claws! :mad5:


----------



## Flamingoes

MCWillow said:


> Really hope you are OK Flams - sounds like you have been having shite time
> 
> On another note - I want to kill anyone that hurts my boy
> 
> I don't care how old he is - he's still my baby - watch out, I am a mama bear and I have claws! :mad5:


What's happened?


----------



## MCWillow

Just Jake wearing his heart on his sleeve - too much like like his mama :blush:

He gets dumped for no reason - his mind - k fine, move on.

Then he gets never ending texts and missed calls 'I'm sorry, I love you, if you could move somewhere bigger, we need each other' etc etc...

If you loved him that much you wouldnt have dumped him just because you thought a 'house share' sounded so much fun  Hes got his own flat, yep a studio, but its his. You didnt want to go to uni, but now your friends are there it sounds sooooo much fun - well go bloody do it then, no-one is stopping you!

Just stop with the constant texts and phonecalls - your choice, bloody live with it!


Sorry Flams - went off on one there....


----------



## moggiemum

aww at least he tells you , that's nice, it sounds like he really trusts your advice, my boy rarely tells me anything till it's all blown over  we are close in other ways i think he's just a bit shy when it comes to discussing the girls bless him.

that's brilliant he's got his own studio at his age , it's so hard and houseshares can be pants


----------



## MCWillow

He really does talk to me about everything - sometimes I wish he didnt :blush:

But when he falls, he falls hard, then when it ends, so difficult - I want to treat him likes hes 3 and make it all better - but you cant make it better - mummys magic kisses stop working


----------



## westie~ma

MCWillow said:


> He really does talk to me about everything - sometimes I wish he didnt :blush:
> 
> But when he falls, he falls hard, then when it ends, so difficult - I want to treat him likes hes 3 and make it all better - but you cant make it better - mummys magic kisses stop working


Mam is still there for him tho, that's the main thing 

I need to sleep, my teen has an exam tomorrow so I need to be fully sleeped up to cope with him  on my own most of this week, hubby doesn't half time his disappearances nicely  he calls it work, I call it a jolly.


----------



## moggiemum

sorry i didn't mean to like your post, tell jake he hasn't got time to be down cos the rest of the world is waiting for him  i think my boys sad about splitting with his last girl so what does he do goes more or less straight out and starts a another realationship, i dunno


----------



## Flamingoes

MCWillow said:


> Just Jake wearing his heart on his sleeve - too much like like his mama :blush:
> 
> He gets dumped for no reason - his mind - k fine, move on.
> 
> Then he gets never ending texts and missed calls 'I'm sorry, I love you, if you could move somewhere bigger, we need each other' etc etc...
> 
> If you loved him that much you wouldnt have dumped him just because you thought a 'house share' sounded so much fun  Hes got his own flat, yep a studio, but its his. You didnt want to go to uni, but now your friends are there it sounds sooooo much fun - well go bloody do it then, no-one is stopping you!
> 
> Just stop with the constant texts and phonecalls - your choice, bloody live with it!
> 
> Sorry Flams - went off on one there....


I've never been on one so feel free *hugs*


----------



## Valanita

Flamingoes said:


> I has returned *appears from the mist*


Glad to 'see' you again Flam. Hope you had a good holiday?

Am playing catch up here. Had a pc problem or rather several, but it seems to be OK now.


----------



## Holtie

Well, most walks are stress free for me and I am proud of my girls being well behaved around other dogs but this morning I took my girls to somewhere that wasn't too wet (flooded) and fairly quiet but I was a nervous wreck because I kept hearing all this creaking and getting ready to run in case a tree fell!! 
My girls probably thought that their Mum had gone ut:

One thing that really got me riled up was that some f*****g lazy dog owners just leave their dogs' poo bags at a certain area - there is a whole pile of bags there!! :incazzato:


----------



## Mirx3

Holtie said:


> Well, most walks are stress free for me and I am proud of my girls being well behaved around other dogs but this morning I took my girls to somewhere that wasn't too wet (flooded) and fairly quiet but I was a nervous wreck because I kept hearing all this creaking and getting ready to run in case a tree fell!!
> My girls probably thought that their Mum had gone ut:
> 
> One thing that really got me riled up was that some f*****g lazy dog owners just leave their dogs' poo bags at a certain area - there is a whole pile of bags there!! :incazzato:


At least they pick it up though, a lot of the ones in my area just leave the poo sit on the paths.

My OH calls them landmines "watch out for those landmines" :laugh:


----------



## Holtie

Mirx3 said:


> At least they pick it up though, a lot of the ones in my area just leave the poo sit on the paths.
> 
> My OH calls them landmines "watch out for those landmines" :laugh:


True - I will give them that but why stop at the halfway mark? They made the effort to pick it up but why not carry on? Oh well, no point in ranting about it anymore 

My daughter also calls them that and as for cow poo, they are referred to as 'country pancakes'!!


----------



## Mirx3

Holtie said:


> True - I will give them that but why stop at the halfway mark? They made the effort to pick it up but why not carry on? Oh well, no point in ranting about it anymore
> 
> My daughter also calls them that and as for cow poo, they are referred to as 'country pancakes'!!


we always called it cow patties lol


----------



## MoggyBaby

MCWillow said:


> On another note - I want to kill anyone that hurts my boy
> 
> I don't care how old he is - he's still my baby - watch out, I am a mama bear and I have claws! :mad5:


And he also has his Auntie Mavis looking out for him so anyone messes with our lad, they'll get DOUBLE TROUBLE in a way they never knew existed!!!!


----------



## Lavenderb

MCWillow said:


> He really does talk to me about everything - sometimes I wish he didnt :blush:
> 
> But when he falls, he falls hard, then when it ends, so difficult - I want to treat him likes hes 3 and make it all better - but you cant make it better - mummys magic kisses stop working


I'm not surprised shes trying to cling on to him hun, he's a proper catch and will get snapped up by another pretty quick....will teach her to be so demanding . Your lad is going to go far anyone can see that :smile5:


----------



## Flamingoes

Valanita said:


> Glad to 'see' you again Flam. Hope you had a good holiday?
> 
> Am playing catch up here. Had a pc problem or rather several, but it seems to be OK now.


I spent it in hospital :lol: I only got discharged and opened my presents yesterday 

They were worth it though; Bumbles got me a voucher for a helicopter flight over the city :w00t:

Hope everyone else had a good one xxxx


----------



## Holtie

MCWillow said:


> Just Jake wearing his heart on his sleeve - too much like like his mama :blush:
> 
> He gets dumped for no reason - his mind - k fine, move on.
> 
> Then he gets never ending texts and missed calls 'I'm sorry, I love you, if you could move somewhere bigger, we need each other' etc etc...
> 
> If you loved him that much you wouldnt have dumped him just because you thought a 'house share' sounded so much fun  Hes got his own flat, yep a studio, but its his. You didnt want to go to uni, but now your friends are there it sounds sooooo much fun - well go bloody do it then, no-one is stopping you!
> 
> Just stop with the constant texts and phonecalls - your choice, bloody live with it!
> 
> Sorry Flams - went off on one there....


Blimey! Talk about trying to have your cake and eat it too! Sounds like Jake is better off without her and her 'me, me, me' attitude!!


----------



## Valanita

Flamingoes said:


> I spent it in hospital :lol: I only got discharged and opened my presents yesterday
> 
> They were worth it though; Bumbles got me a voucher for a helicopter flight over the city :w00t:
> 
> Hope everyone else had a good one xxxx


Sorry to hear you've been in hospital all over the holidays. I hope you are well now, Flams?
Helicopter flight sounds good.


----------



## westie~ma

How do you spell Petange? 

pautange
petange 

*goes to look for phone*


----------



## westie~ma

Petanque 

There, I'm ok now


----------



## Flamingoes

Valanita said:


> Sorry to hear you've been in hospital all over the holidays. I hope you are well now, Flams?
> Helicopter flight sounds good.


Still a bit :001_unsure: but I'm alive :yesnod:

Though I have conjunctivitis aswell and I thought the doctor would give me drops like normal but he's given me this awful goo and it's like trying to put slugs in your eyes :frown2:

It's weird; I'm so scared of flying that I've failed 8 fear of flying courses; I even duck when they come over...but I can't wait to go in a helicopter and I've been in a balloon and loved it :huh:


----------



## Valanita

Flamingoes said:


> Still a bit :001_unsure: but I'm alive :yesnod:
> 
> Though I have conjunctivitis aswell and I thought the doctor would give me drops like normal but he's given me this awful goo and it's like trying to put slugs in your eyes :frown2:
> 
> *It's weird; I'm so scared of flying that I've failed 8 fear of flying courses;* I even duck when they come over...but I can't wait to go in a helicopter and I've been in a balloon and loved it :huh:


I failed one, then gave up trying. I can't even get into a plane. I'm not afraid of heights, so it isn't that, nor are you if you've been in a balloon, you get space all around you as well, it could be the small enclosed space in a plane & not always access to a window that is the problem. Helicopters have windows all round so that should be OK too. Though in my case I couldn't even get into a small 8 seater plane.


----------



## Flamingoes

Valanita said:


> I failed one, then gave up trying. I can't even get into a plane. I'm not afraid of heights, so it isn't that, nor are you if you've been in a balloon, you get space all around you as well, it could be the small enclosed space in a plane & not always access to a window that is the problem. Helicopters have windows all round so that should be OK too. Though in my case I couldn't even get into a small 8 seater plane.


This isn't one of my weird answers it's genuinely what I think it is 

I don't like the fact the engines are hidden away :skep: what are they trying to hide :skep:

A helicopter has an obvious spinny thing = brazenly makes it rise.

Balloons - they're just a species that naturally float.

Also, I really do NOT like the word terminal; that's a badly veiled hint :yesnod:



ETA wait! You've done nothing BUT fly since 2010 :skep:


----------



## westie~ma

Feel your pain xx

On one flight, I had a panic attack due the the flight attendant leaning over me for about 10 minutes and effectively blocking me in with his trolley.

Had one heck of a diddy fit


----------



## Valanita

Pretty certain in my case it's the enclosed space & not being able to go anywhere for hours.
I don't get claustrophobic in a lift though. Guess I'm just weird!


----------



## Valanita

westie~ma said:


> Feel your pain xx
> 
> On one flight, I had a panic attack due the the flight attendant leaning over me for about 10 minutes and effectively blocking me in with his trolley.
> 
> Had one heck of a diddy fit


At least you did get into the plane.


----------



## Flamingoes

I have flown four times but ended up having to be sedated each time 

I just wish they'd give you parachutes or fly just above building height and with the door open.

Or even better just stop being so stupid and stay on the ground where they damn well should be.

I may write to my local MP about this, I feel quite incensed now


----------



## Holtie

I got locked in the toilet of a plane once - the bliddy door catch wouldn't budge/open!! 

When the stewardess finally got it open, she said to me 'You are the nth passenger to get stuck in there' so feeling rather freaked out, I just said 
'Get it bloody fixed then!' and stomped off! 

I sought her out a bit later after I had calmed down and apologised


----------



## moggiemum

give me a boat anyday :huh:i ve seen the titanic and the posidon adventure i know what to do


----------



## moggiemum

hehehe









sorry


----------



## Mr Gizmo

Flamingoes said:


> I spent it in hospital :lol: I only got discharged and opened my presents yesterday
> 
> They were worth it though; Bumbles got me a voucher for a helicopter flight over the city :w00t:
> 
> Hope everyone else had a good one xxxx


The copter flight sounds really cool.
Must admit I love flying and scuba diving, both are thing's that as humans we should not be doing.:thumbsup:


----------



## Flamingoes

moggiemum said:


> give me a boat anyday :huh:i ve seen the titanic and the posidon adventure i know what to do


The sea is awesome. Anything to do with water I thrive on :yesnod:

Plus you're right - ship sinks at least you can swim if only for a bit; plane crashing? I can't fly :frown2:



Mr Gizmo said:


> The copter flight sounds really cool.
> Must admit I love flying and scuba diving, both are thing's that as humans we should not be doing.:thumbsup:


I verrrrrryyy nearly got my scuba qualification but I can't remember what happened to stop me doing the last few dives and now my nose is ruined (bit of a mis-spent period  ) So I doubt I could finish it now.

Not that I'd fancy scuba diving in the North sea anyway, mind :lol:


----------



## MCWillow

Sorry you wewre in hospital Flams - hope you are better than you were!

Helicopter ride sounds fab, will you take pics??


----------



## moggiemum

hey flams as long as your lungs are ok and you dont smoke then i think you are fine for diviing , im jelous , then again i would spook myself im always worrying about sharks , my sons grandad was a dep sea diver(hobby) he lived for it, bless he's no longer with us, he taught my son to swim which is great cos imnot much good at it ,lol,


----------



## Flamingoes

MCWillow said:


> Sorry you wewre in hospital Flams - hope you are better than you were!
> 
> Helicopter ride sounds fab, will you take pics??


Aye getting there; my own fault anyway mind :lol:

Yes! But they'll be appalling quality as per 



moggiemum said:


> hey flams as long as your lungs are ok and you dont smoke then i think you are fine for diviing , im jelous , then again i would spook myself im always worrying about sharks , my sons grandad was a dep sea diver(hobby) he lived for it, bless he's no longer with us, he taught my son to swim which is great cos imnot much good at it ,lol,


I do 

I actually swam with sharks though and it was incredible, only nurse sharks so it was safe and it was at the Blue Planet, not just a random one I found and jumped on :lol:

My mum wasn't keen on swimming but I love it; must be to do with my surname :lol:


----------



## moggiemum

you are never called flamingo lake are you


----------



## Valanita

Or Flamingo pool, river or ocean.


----------



## MCWillow

OMG!!!!! Its Melody Pond :yikes:


----------



## moggiemum

isn't swimmer a surname - david schwimmer -friends????

i feel like a stalker now


----------



## Mr Gizmo

Flamingoes said:


> My mum wasn't keen on swimming but I love it; must be to do with my surname :lol:


I think were all curious now.


----------



## Holtie

F*****G Yahoo!! They are absolute c**p!! :mad2:

Have got a good mind to just use my other e-mail account and tell Yahoo to shove it where the sun don't shine!!


----------



## moggiemum

..................


----------



## Royoyo

I'm confused . Say if you are on a diet and you're only supposed to have 1500 calories a day but you burn 1000 calories at the gym, does that mean you can eat over your daily calorie allowance or not? I thought it did, but the instructor man at the gym said it doesn't. 

I thought if you burn them then you can eat them or drink them LOL 

It's not really for losing a huge amount of weight as I'm not overweight, I just want to be healthier and after December I've gone from a size 8 to a size 10 (size 12 in some places).

I tried reading up about it online but it's confusing me!


----------



## MoggyBaby

Royoyo said:


> I'm confused . Say if you are on a diet and you're only supposed to have 1500 calories a day but you burn 1000 calories at the gym, does that mean you can eat over your daily calorie allowance or not? I thought it did, but the instructor man at the gym said it doesn't.
> 
> I thought if you burn them then you can eat them or drink them LOL
> 
> It's not really for losing a huge amount of weight as I'm not overweight, I just want to be healthier and after December I've gone from a size 8 to a size 10 (size 12 in some places).
> 
> I tried reading up about it online but it's confusing me!


If you eat more than you burn off, you will gain weight.

If you eat the same as you burn off, you'll stay the same.

If you eat less than you burn off, you'll lose weight.

So if you eat 1500 calories, burn off 1000 at the gym, that leaves you 500 calories for the body to function on. However, if you walk to & from work, or go up and down stairs a lot or are reasonably active away from the gym, you'll burn more than 500 calories. This means you've burnt off more than you've taken in so you will lose weight.

If you eat 1500, gym-burn 1000 and then sit on your butt most of the rest of the time, you won't lose weight but you shouldn't put any on either.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Royoyo

MoggyBaby said:


> If you eat more than you burn off, you will gain weight.
> 
> If you eat the same as you burn off, you'll stay the same.
> 
> If you eat less than you burn off, you'll lose weight.
> 
> So if you eat 1500 calories, burn off 1000 at the gym, that leaves you 500 calories for the body to function on. However, if you walk to & from work, or go up and down stairs a lot or are reasonably active away from the gym, you'll burn more than 500 calories. This means you've burnt off more than you've taken in so you will lose weight.
> 
> If you eat 1500, gym-burn 1000 and then sit on your butt most of the rest of the time, you won't lose weight but you shouldn't put any on either.
> 
> I hope that helps.


Thanks MoggyBaby, that helps a lot! I've never really been on a diet before and he kind of half explained it to me, then told me he had to leave so I was stood there wondering!


----------



## moggiemum

mutton dressed as spam 

i dunno if this is for real but you do get horses with the curly coated gene :huh:
they are gorgeous


----------



## Valanita

There are pigs called Mangalitsa that come from Hungry & look very similar to the above pic.
There are a pair at Trago Mills in their animal area.


----------



## moggiemum

for you valentina










:001_tt1:wow , not sure photoshop????


----------



## Valanita

I love that one. Thanks MM.


----------



## tincan

......  Please feel free to enlarge ... seeing as i suffer from this ....xx


----------



## delca1

tincan said:


> View attachment 131096
> ......  Please feel free to enlarge ... seeing as i suffer from this ....xx


Brilliant, shame my age means I'm rubbish at remembering new words 

Thought I'd share this as it made me laugh..


----------



## MCWillow

No matter how hard I try - some people still manage to wind me up *sigh*


----------



## MoggyBaby

MCWillow said:


> No matter how hard I try - some people still manage to wind me up *sigh*


Well...... if you had gone to bed when I did, it wouldn't have happened!!!  

So what happened anyway??? What did I miss?????? :biggrin:


----------



## Lavenderb

Love this song

[youtube_browser]y6Sxv-sUYtM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## suzy93074

Im feeling in a very nadgy and irritable mood today !!!! :mad5: - :frown2:


----------



## DoodlesRule

suzy93074 said:


> Im feeling in a very nadgy and irritable mood today !!!! :mad5: - :frown2:


Expand on nadgy please, not come across that one. Sorry you are in a narky moody mare frame of mind - its nearly noon have a gin


----------



## suzy93074

DoodlesRule said:


> Expand on nadgy please, not come across that one. Sorry you are in a narky moody mare frame of mind - its nearly noon have a gin


LOL nadgy prob same as narky ......basically im being moody and arsey for no real apparent reason and just being a bit of a bitchy cow : ..... - its lunch time though as you say! so will try n cheer up a bit hehehe:thumbup1: - hope u are ok hun  xxxx


----------



## Holtie

Think my senses have taken leave of me! 

I have just replied to a post on FB about a 10year old ESS needing re-homing as he was found as a stray (more likely abandoned)and due to be put to sleep today - what the hell has got in to me?! My OH is going to have a right go at me!! 


WTH have I done?! And Why???!!!!

S**T!!!


----------



## delca1

Holtie said:


> Think my senses have taken leave of me!
> 
> I have just replied to a post on FB about a 10year old ESS needing re-homing as he was found as a stray (more likely abandoned)and due to be put to sleep today - what the hell has got in to me?! My OH is going to have a right go at me!!
> 
> WTH have I done?! And Why???!!!!
> 
> S**T!!!


*Oops!!*

Maybe OH won't notice another set of four paws.......


----------



## delca1

Holtie, is this the same one?
http://www.petforums.co.uk/pet-news/348377-only-24-hours-left.html


----------



## Lavenderb

Holtie said:


> Think my senses have taken leave of me!
> 
> I have just replied to a post on FB about a 10year old ESS needing re-homing as he was found as a stray (more likely abandoned)and due to be put to sleep today - what the hell has got in to me?! My OH is going to have a right go at me!!
> 
> WTH have I done?! And Why???!!!!
> 
> S**T!!!


Just pretend he's seeing things :biggrin:


----------



## Holtie

delca1 said:


> Holtie, is this the same one?
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/pet-news/348377-only-24-hours-left.html


Yes! Am going to have a look at the link!


----------



## Holtie

Had a look at this link and the lovely boy has apparently been found a home!! Yay!!

Hope he is happy in his new forever home and is given the love and respect he so deserves :001_wub:

xx


----------



## delca1

That's good news!


----------



## Valanita

Talktalk cut off our security when OH applied for their set top tv box, he now has lots of nasties on his laptop. I had a backup so mine is OK, but why do that when we still have the Talktalk account for BB & email etc. They were no help, have rung them 5 times now, 4 times yesterday & once today.:mad5: :mad5:


----------



## Holtie

Valanita said:


> Talktalk cut off our security when OH applied for their set top tv box, he now has lots of nasties on his laptop. I had a backup so mine is OK, but why do that when we still have the Talktalk account for BB & email etc. They were no help, have rung them 5 times now, 4 times yesterday & once today.:mad5: :mad5:


BB? Big Brother?! :confused5:


----------



## moggiemum

oh no dont say that :001_huh:

talktalk sfuff- my phoneline changed mysteriously from being a talktalk number to a completely new number registered with sky for over 3wks before i realised i wasn't getting any calls, spooky , havent been compensated yet but they will said it must have been a crossed wire it's ok now and im quiet happy with deal but customer service not great but improving slowly , still some of the best and cheapest deals around , haha they should pay me for advertising


----------



## Mr Gizmo

Holtie said:


> BB? Big Brother?! :confused5:


Just in case your not joking it means broadband. :biggrin:


----------



## Valanita

Holtie said:


> BB? Big Brother?! :confused5:


Broad band



moggiemum said:


> oh no dont say that :001_huh:
> 
> talktalk sfuff- my phoneline changed mysteriously from being a talktalk number to a completely new number registered with sky for over 3wks before i realised i wasn't getting any calls, spooky , havent been compensated yet but they will said it must have been a crossed wire it's ok now and im quiet happy with deal but customer service not great but improving slowly , still some of the best and cheapest deals around , haha they should pay me for advertising


Their customer service has not improved at all. You get foreign people you can't understand & who don't understand you. They couldn't tell me why our Talktalk security had been deleted, seeing as we pay monthly for it, that didn't make sense. We weren't changing anything to do with the internet. They told OH if he paid for it he'd get it back & couldn't grasp that we already are paying for it by direct debit from the bank, no way is he paying twice for the security when it was included for the whole package, phone, BB internet etc, (but with no tv added yet as we've only just asked for it.)
I can just see the fun & games installing that tv set top box too.:mad5:


----------



## Holtie

BB = broadband!!

One word from me: 

DUH!!!!! :blushing:


----------



## delca1

Mr Gizmo said:


> Just in case your not joking it means broadband. :biggrin:


Oh, I thought it stood for Baked Beans.... hmm, maybe thats because I'm really hungry


----------



## Holtie

delca1 said:


> Oh, I thought it stood for Baked Beans.... hmm, maybe thats because I'm really hungry


:idea:

So that's why it's been really windy!!


----------



## delca1

Holtie said:


> :idea:
> 
> So that's why it's been really windy!!


Sshhhhh, don't go telling everyone!


----------



## Holtie

delca1 said:


> Sshhhhh, don't go telling everyone!


*whispers*

Okay!!


----------



## moggiemum

im entertaining..................... , so i keep dissapearing , haha i bet you all thought i was blowing my own du du du du du ...trumpet 

i can be quiet entertaining so im told

ewww smells funny in here , bb' s:001_huh: nice .........cheese and mayo on mine please


----------



## Valanita

moggiemum said:


> *im entertaining..................... , so i keep dissapearing , *haha i bet you all thought i was blowing my own du du du du du ...trumpet
> 
> i can be quiet entertaining so im told
> 
> ewww smells funny in here , bb' s:001_huh: nice .........cheese and mayo on mine please


I do that too, anti social aren't we.


----------



## moggiemum

i ve just watched my cousins son play his first ever tv part in silent witness ,its on again pt 2 tomorrow  he was brilliant ,just a small part but good


----------



## Valanita

moggiemum said:


> i ve just watched my cousins son play his first ever tv part in silent witness ,its on again pt 2 tomorrow  he was brilliant ,just a small part but good


Well done to him. I hope he goes far in the acting profession.


----------



## moggiemum

i love this


----------



## Mr Gizmo

A bit silly but hey oh.
Puss n boot.


----------



## moggiemum

hey whattcha doing with my cat????? very good , lovely cat, my mum used to say "if you keep wearing them wellies you'll end up with flat feet" , well my arches are fine but iv'e got "fat" feet,lol,


----------



## Royoyo

I believe I can fly WOOOOOOOH I believe I can touch the sky.°&#9675;&#9679;&#9827;&#9733;&#9734;&#9831;&#8594;:'(&#8595;&#8593;&#9664;&#9654;&#9660;&#9650;&#9642;&#9734;&#9831;&#9670;&#9825;&#9829;&#12299;&#12298; 

Yes, yes I am watching space jam. Don't judge me.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Holtie

I'm sorry but do you not know your left from your right? 

Well, bl**dy learn and don't come on my side of the road on a bend!! :incazzato:

Unlike you, I do not have a deathwish! :nonod:

Thank god I was in my little runabout workhorse of a car so I wasn't too worried about getting it scratched up but if it had been in my 'posh' car, I would have run my car keys up your car bodywork!! :incazzato:

It's really shaken me up and I apologise for my road-rage rant!! :blushing:

And no thanks to you, it has exacerbated my gastric reflux now!! rrr:


----------



## Valanita

Holtie said:


> I'm sorry but do you not know your left from your right?
> 
> Well, bl**dy learn and don't come on my side of the road on a bend!! :incazzato:
> 
> Unlike you, I do not have a deathwish! :nonod:
> 
> Thank god I was in my little runabout workhorse of a car so I wasn't too worried about getting it scratched up but if it had been in my 'posh' car, I would have run my car keys up your car bodywork!! :incazzato:
> 
> It's really shaken me up and I apologise for my road-rage rant!! :blushing:
> 
> And no thanks to you, it has exacerbated my gastric reflux now!! rrr:


It is amazing the number of car drivers do this, they can't seem to be able to turn their steering wheels so that they stay on their side if the road. It's far worse on narrow country roads too. We have a lot of those in Devon.
I sympathise with you.
I get gastric reflux too, not nice, usually when I'm trying to get to sleep. I do find drinking water helps, a nice long belch & it's better.


----------



## Holtie

Valanita said:


> It is amazing the number of car drivers do this, they can't seem to be able to turn their steering wheels so that they stay on their side if the road. It's far worse on narrow country roads too. We have a lot of those in Devon.
> I sympathise with you.
> I get gastric reflux too, not nice, usually when I'm trying to get to sleep. I do find drinking water helps, *a nice long belch *& it's better.


Oooohhh! I couldn't do that!  I'm far too much of a laydee to do that!! 
I have just had an Andrews and it has helped.

We have a lot of narrow roads too but this was on a normal road :incazzato:


----------



## Valanita

Holtie said:


> Oooohhh! I couldn't do that!  I'm far too much of a laydee to do that!!
> I have just had an Andrews and it has helped.
> 
> We have a lot of narrow roads too but this was on a normal road :incazzato:


Yeh, they do it here on normal roads too. The worst is when lanes split several ways & you are on the right lane for where you want to go, but the car on your right decides they want to go that way too & cut straight across in front of you. 
I don't drive but I am often in the car with my daughter & boy can she swear.

I went to the Doc about reflux & got pills, which did work, but he said go back after you finish the course & I haven't as Christmas got in the way.


----------



## Holtie

Valanita said:


> Yeh, they do it here on normal roads too. The worst is when lanes split several ways & you are on the right lane for where you want to go, but the car on your right decides they want to go that way too & cut straight across in front of you.
> I don't drive but I am often in the car with my daughter & boy can she swear.
> 
> I went to the Doc about reflux & got pills, which did work, but he said go back after you finish the course & I haven't as Christmas got in the way.


They wouldn't have been Lansaprazole, by any chance? This was what I had after I had the camera down the throat but couldn't find anything that was amiss.

I swear too but only when on my own when some Richard Cranium cuts me up- certainly not for my daughter's ears to be subjected to!!


----------



## MoggyBaby

Holtie said:


> I'm sorry but do you not know your left from your right?
> 
> Well, bl**dy learn and don't come on my side of the road on a bend!! :incazzato:
> 
> Unlike you, I do not have a deathwish! :nonod:
> 
> Thank god I was in my little runabout workhorse of a car so I wasn't too worried about getting it scratched up but if it had been in my 'posh' car, I would have run my car keys up your car bodywork!! :incazzato:
> 
> It's really shaken me up and I apologise for my road-rage rant!! :blushing:
> 
> And no thanks to you, it has exacerbated my gastric reflux now!! rrr:


I am not laughing, coz I know how dangerous these morons are and am glad you are ok, but I do always find it amusing when you are on one and let rip!! You do tickle me.... :lol: :lol:



Holtie said:


> They wouldn't have been Lansaprazole, by any chance? This was what I had after I had the camera down the throat but couldn't find anything that was amiss.
> 
> I swear too but only when on my own when some Richard Cranium cuts me up- certainly not for my daughter's ears to be subjected to!!


Not wishing to cast aspertions dear Holtie by calling you an old fart or anything but may I ask roughly what age you are? I made an interesting discovery last week, when doing some research, in that gastro reflux / stomach & digestive problems are all part of the process leading up to when a lady goes through the change. The muscles in the body, including those in the digestion, become weaker due to the hormonal changes taking place in the body. Unfortunately, not many GP's are aware of this and don't consider it as being part of the process.


----------



## Holtie

MoggyBaby said:


> I am not laughing, coz I know how dangerous these morons are and am glad you are ok, but I do always find it amusing when you are on one and let rip!! You do tickle me.... :lol: :lol:
> 
> Not wishing to cast aspertions dear Holtie by calling you an old fart or anything but may I ask roughly what age you are? I made an interesting discovery last week, when doing some research, in that gastro reflux / stomach & digestive problems are all part of the process leading up to when a lady goes through the change. The muscles in the body, including those in the digestion, become weaker due to the hormonal changes taking place in the body. Unfortunately, not many GP's are aware of this and don't consider it as being part of the process.


Well, I am glad I amuse you when I am jumping up and down apoplectic with rage that someone else is trying take me down with them while trying to kill themselves!!  

Let's put it this way - as my late FIL used to say to me 'Only a few more years until you are eligible for 'SAGA' (Yes and I love you too! ), well, I will be eligible for that NEXT fr*****g year!!



I won't think of myself as an old fart until I am cremated!!


----------



## MoggyBaby

Holtie said:


> Well, I am glad I amuse you when I am jumping up and down apoplectic with rage that someone else is trying take me down with them while trying to kill themselves!!
> 
> Let's put it this way - as my late FIL used to say to me 'Only a few more years until you are eligible for 'SAGA' (Yes and I love you too! ), *well, I will be eligible for that NEXT fr*****g year!! *
> 
> 
> 
> I won't think of myself as an old fart until I am cremated!!


Then may I suggest you run a Google on Menopause & Digestive Problems. I think it will make for some interesting reading for you and hopefully answer the questions your doctor couldn't.


----------



## Holtie

MoggyBaby said:


> Then may I suggest you run a Google on Menopause & Digestive Problems. I think it will make for some interesting reading for you and hopefully answer the questions your doctor couldn't.


Thank you MB - will do this but just goes to show how much faith you put in Doctors and they are not always right! 

Menopause?! Oh, well, here we go!! Can't wait!!


----------



## suzy93074

Hope you ok Holtie ! bloody drivers!! xxx


----------



## suzy93074

Mr Gizmo said:


> A bit silly but hey oh.
> Puss n boot.


hahaha that made me giggle


----------



## Holtie

suzy93074 said:


> Hope you ok Holtie ! bloody drivers!! xxx


I am fine now, thank you, Suzy! I feel calm and tranquil after my apoplectic outburst earlier!! Really does help writing it all down!!

xx


----------



## Valanita

Holtie said:


> They wouldn't have been Lansaprazole, by any chance? This was what I had after I had the camera down the throat but couldn't find anything that was amiss.
> 
> I swear too but only when on my own when some Richard Cranium cuts me up- certainly not for my daughter's ears to be subjected to!!


I can't remember what the pills were called.
My Daughter is 42 & works in an all male repair garage.



MoggyBaby said:


> I am not laughing, coz I know how dangerous these morons are and am glad you are ok, but I do always find it amusing when you are on one and let rip!! You do tickle me.... :lol: :lol:
> 
> Not wishing to cast aspertions dear Holtie by calling you an old fart or anything but may I ask roughly what age you are? I made an interesting discovery last week, when doing some research, in that gastro reflux / stomach & digestive problems are all part of the process leading up to when a lady goes through the change. The muscles in the body, including those in the digestion, become weaker due to the hormonal changes taking place in the body. Unfortunately, not many GP's are aware of this and don't consider it as being part of the process.


I think my reflux was due to the change, now long passed & I put up with it for years, before doing anything about it. I guess being a smoker doesn't help either, tho my GP never mentioned that & he does know.



Holtie said:


> Well, I am glad I amuse you when I am jumping up and down apoplectic with rage that someone else is trying take me down with them while trying to kill themselves!!
> 
> Let's put it this way - as my late FIL used to say to me 'Only a few more years until you are eligible for 'SAGA' (Yes and I love you too! ), well, I will be eligible for that NEXT fr*****g year!!
> 
> 
> 
> *I won't think of myself as an old fart until I am cremated!*!


Me neither.


----------



## Holtie

Valanita said:


> I can't remember what the pills were called.
> *My Daughter is 42 & works in an all male repair garage.*
> 
> I think my reflux was due to the change, now long passed & I put up with it for years, before doing anything about it. I guess being a smoker doesn't help either, tho my GP never mentioned that & he does know.
> 
> Me neither.


This made me chuckle! 
When you say 'works' in an all male garage, do you mean she gets all dirty and grease streaked with them or in the reception part? Oh god, that sounds so sexist!! Sorry!


----------



## Valanita

Holtie said:


> This made me chuckle!
> When you say 'works' in an all male garage, do you mean she gets all dirty and grease streaked with them or in the reception part? Oh god, that sounds so sexist!! Sorry!


She's service manager & PA to the Boss. Been there since she left school.
Just wanted to clarify how she knows so many swear words.


----------



## Holtie

Valanita said:


> She's service manager & PA to the Boss. Been there since she left school.
> Just wanted to clarify how she knows so many swear words.


Don't want to know what they are, thank you very much - I'm quite happy with my one hundred!! Singing:


----------



## moggiemum

found this , cool 









and this , had to erase some naughty swear words


----------



## suzy93074

Got a ladder in my tights !!! but got no nail varnish to stop it spreading ....................soooooo I have improvised and used some superglue I found in my drawer!!! do you know its bloody worked!!!! - did have a scary moment where I thought I had glued my tights to my skin BUT managed to save myself !! yayyyyyyy :ciappa:


----------



## DoodlesRule

I do wish he would hurry himself up :blink:


----------



## suzy93074

Holtie said:


> I am fine now, thank you, Suzy! I feel calm and tranquil after my apoplectic outburst earlier!! Really does help writing it all down!!
> 
> xx


Yes I think it does too .....gets it all out the system xxx


----------



## Valanita

I did that, to feed the wild garden birds, but I'm back now.


----------



## MoggyBaby

Valanita said:


> She's service manager & PA to the Boss. Been there since she left school.
> Just wanted to clarify how she knows so many swear words.





Holtie said:


> Don't want to know what they are, thank you very much - I'm quite happy with my one hundred!! Singing:


I wanna know!!!! Just in case there are some I don't have in my repetoire. Which is highly unlikely being the foul-mouthed, potty-tongued Glaswegian that I am but one likes to keep an open mind on these things. You're never too old to learn new words!! 



DoodlesRule said:


> I do wish he would hurry himself up :blink:


_*Moggybaby looks around desperately for the rest of the conversation but it appears to have snuck out the room when no-one was looking and left the above behind to pay the bill.....*_  

.


----------



## DoodlesRule

MoggyBaby said:


> _*Moggybaby looks around desperately for the rest of the conversation but it appears to have snuck out the room when no-one was looking and left the above behind to pay the bill.....*_
> 
> .


 An uninvited boss person came into my room so I submitted before ready!!

You will wish you hadn't asked :yesnod:

He who should hurry up .......................... my very first grandchild was due last Wednesday and we are still waiting so get a move on ya little monkey


----------



## MoggyBaby

DoodlesRule said:


> An uninvited boss person came into my room so I submitted before ready!!
> 
> You will wish you hadn't asked :yesnod:
> 
> He who should hurry up .......................... my very first grandchild was due last Wednesday and we are still waiting so get a move on ya little monkey


His extra brain cells are still cooking so he can be as smart as his Granny!!!


----------



## tincan

I had an encounter with my old boss a couple of days ago on FB .... Seems he has not changed his ways in the 20 odd years that i have known him ..... :yikes::yikes::yikes: .....


----------



## MCWillow

Just this second put the phone down to Jake! Doesnt matter how old they are, they still want their mums!

I had to tell him I needed to go to bed, then felt incredibly guilty - but he is off tomorrow, I still have to be up at 6am :yikes:

And apparently I am having the rats while he is in Vegas - first I bloody heard of it - he does know I have 5 cats, but I can just shut the grandratties in the bathroom he tells me - Holly LOVES the bathroom, what am I meant to tell _her_ for 2 weeks??

But he's doing me a favour because now I don't have to go round to his flat every day to make sure they are OK, and to feed them etc etc....

Thanks for actually _asking _then!

Bloody kids!


----------



## moggiemum

sorry willow, 

gosh be careful , is it too cold for shed/garage have you got shed/garage even??

no rabbit ??


----------



## MCWillow

Nope, no rabbit - annoyed about that but hey ho - she better not ask me again ina couple of months because the answer will be NO! 

Anyway - yes I do have a shed they can go in, all the walls and roof is insulated because its my library/den - I was worried if it would be too cold for them though, as they are used to living in a nice warm flat - I dont know what to do for the best!


----------



## Holtie

MCWillow said:


> Just this second put the phone down to Jake! Doesnt matter how old they are, *they still want their mums*!
> 
> I had to tell him I needed to go to bed, then felt incredibly guilty - but he is off tomorrow, I still have to be up at 6am :yikes:
> 
> *And apparently I am having the rats while he is in Vegas - *first I bloody heard of it - he does know I have 5 cats, but I can just shut the grandratties in the bathroom he tells me - Holly LOVES the bathroom, what am I meant to tell _her_ for 2 weeks??
> 
> But he's doing me a favour because now I don't have to go round to his flat every day to make sure they are OK, and to feed them etc etc....
> 
> Thanks for actually _asking _then!
> 
> Bloody kids!


I know how you feel but I just hope that my daughter doesn't do this to me when she gets her menagerie of dogs she says she is going to get when she is older! When our current dogs have passed on, we probably won't get anymore so to be lumbered with hers will scupper our plans for going away!! 

I sort of despaired with my daughter this morning but every day after school, she does her homework then gets her bag ready for school the next day so I enquire if she has done *everything* that is needed, she says 'Yes'. Okay, well, this morning, she has a sudden panic and said she hadn't printed off something to do with her Maths and she needed it for her lesson today!  And typical, the b****y printer was playing up! 

Think me strict but I do not want to be reminding her to do things when she is older. She is eleven and a half so I think she is old enough to be able to do things without me reminding (nagging, she will say) her!


----------



## suzy93074

The suspension went on the bus on the way to work this morning!! and trust little ole me to be sat on the back seat!! - me and others looked like the nodding dog off the churchill advert!! :yesnod::yesnod:

Needless to say its a good job I had a good bra on for support cos me boobies were having a right old jig about .................lovely start to the morning


----------



## DoodlesRule

tincan said:


> I had an encounter with my old boss a couple of days ago on FB .... Seems he has not changed his ways in the 20 odd years that i have known him ..... :yikes::yikes::yikes: .....


Can't be any worse than mine miserable git that he is : Wants me to have a go at the staff about chatting and making a cuppa, should be sat mutely at their desks dehydrating from 8.30 to 5.


----------



## tincan

DoodlesRule said:


> Can't be any worse than mine miserable git that he is : Wants me to have a go at the staff about chatting and making a cuppa, should be sat mutely at their desks dehydrating from 8.30 to 5.


Geez what a ruddy barrel of laughs he sounds :frown5: .... still i would rather have a miserable git , than an ageing perv :biggrin: .... or maybe not :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## suzy93074

DoodlesRule said:


> Can't be any worse than mine miserable git that he is : Wants me to have a go at the staff about chatting and making a cuppa, should be sat mutely at their desks dehydrating from 8.30 to 5.


bloody ell sounds worse than mine and thats saying summat!


----------



## DoodlesRule

tincan said:


> Geez what a ruddy barrel of laughs he sounds :frown5: .... still i would rather have a miserable git , than an ageing perv :biggrin: .... or maybe not :lol::lol::lol::lol:


What if he is both :001_rolleyes:



suzy93074 said:


> bloody ell sounds worse than mine and thats saying summat!


He is so full of joy, even had the cheek to ask what time I got in this morning I just said well before you misery face!

He was then moaning about something I hadn't got back to him about as am working on it he says "well I had no feedback how do I know you simply haven't done it because you can't be arsed" my reply "because I have worked with you for 25 very long & tedious years and have never not done something requested let alone because I couldn't be arsed" :

I really could punch him in the face, he gets worse each year. He knows my son & his girl are expecting and found out his own son is too - asked if he is pleased "well I am not going to see the critter am I" Asked if I was pleased I said yes over the moon, he just asked "why"!! Jeeez if you feel like that about your own family no wonder you despise all the staff


----------



## MoggyBaby

Well my immediate line manager has asked a few of us to come in early in Friday morning to check the update on the accounts system has gone through ok before the working day gets underway.

I said not a prblem and would we be allowed to leave early for doing so.

And he said yes!!!! :thumbup:

So I'll be finishing at ten to four on Friday afternoon!!!!! SORTED!!!!


----------



## Mr Gizmo

DoodlesRule said:


> Can't be any worse than mine miserable git that he is : Wants me to have a go at the staff about chatting and making a cuppa, *should be sat mutely at their desks dehydrating from 8.30 to 5*.


So they should,their there to work not to talk and gossip.
Says me who spends half his day wandering about aimlessly and talking to all and sundry. :lol:


----------



## DoodlesRule

Mr Gizmo said:


> So they should,their there to work not to talk and gossip.
> Says me who spends half his day wandering about aimlessly and talking to all and sundry. :lol:


Told him I would have the no speaking, no making drinks conversation if he was prepared for the consequences of the staff becoming as equally rigid & inflexible - no answering work queries/taking phone calls when on lunch breaks, no coming in earlier than start time, no dealing with all his personal crud he dumps on everyone - he treats all of us like servants/house keepers actually!

He knows I am right so is still sulking :biggrin:


----------



## suzy93074

DoodlesRule said:


> What if he is both :001_rolleyes:
> 
> He is so full of joy, even had the cheek to ask what time I got in this morning I just said well before you misery face!
> 
> He was then moaning about something I hadn't got back to him about as am working on it he says "well I had no feedback how do I know you simply haven't done it because you can't be arsed" my reply "because I have worked with you for 25 very long & tedious years and have never not done something requested let alone because I couldn't be arsed" :
> 
> I really could punch him in the face, he gets worse each year. He knows my son & his girl are expecting and found out his own son is too - asked if he is pleased "well I am not going to see the critter am I" Asked if I was pleased I said yes over the moon, he just asked "why"!! Jeeez if you feel like that about your own family no wonder you despise all the staff


Wow he does sound like a bloody piece of work good on you for saying that back to him though!!  xxxx


----------



## Royoyo

I know quite a few people like this  :lol: :lol:

[youtube_browser]E_15qgDA0v0[/youtube_browser]


----------



## MCWillow

Right Christmas pudding has been steaming for 3 hours - think it might be time to cover it in Raspberry Sambuca and chuck a match at it


----------



## MCWillow

OMG! That was the best Christmas pudding EVER!!!!!


----------



## Holtie

MCWillow said:


> OMG! That was the best Christmas pudding EVER!!!!!


Oh right, there you are telling us lot about this amazing Christmas pud and what you were going to put on it.............but you didn't blimmin' well share it with us!!  That is so-o-o-o not on!!  :biggrin5:


----------



## moggiemum

MCWillow said:


> OMG! That was the best Christmas pudding EVER!!!!!


did you get it at reduced price as well ?, things always taste better when reduced please tell me you didn't im gonna double jealous


----------



## MCWillow

I got photos.... 

One of my counsellors at work makes hers every year and for the last three years she has made me one too.

She always 'experiments' and this year she put half a lemon in the middle. The lemon had been soaked in raspberry liqueur for 24 hours first - lushest pudding ever!

Got to show her pics tomorrow, as the one she made for her family had a frozen ball of brandy butter wrapped in marzipan in the middle - can't stand marzipan, so we came up with raspberry lemon experiment instead :thumbup:

The marzipan one was the best ever according to her family and they have all requested it next year - she is wanting feedback on the lemon one in the morning 

Wanna pic of my lovely gorgeous amazingly scrummy pud? :lol:


----------



## Holtie

S'pose that will have to do! *Said very petulantly*


----------



## moggiemum

that sounds amazing :biggrin5:


----------



## MCWillow

Sorry - was trying to work out how to get the pics off my phone and onto the laptop :lol:


----------



## moggiemum

very moist shiny fruity crumbly and very not eaten yet , pass it over, yumyum ,just realised the only sweet thing i ve had all day has been tea thats why im tired and it is late , wow where did the evening go ? i ve been sewing ...slowly ...very


----------



## Valanita

I loath Christmas pud, fruit cake, wedding cake & anything with peel in it. Yet I love fruit buns, rock cakes & tea cakes. Am I weird?


----------



## Mr Gizmo

Valanita said:


> I loath Christmas pud, fruit cake, wedding cake & anything with peel in it. Yet I love fruit buns, rock cakes & tea cakes. Am I weird?


Yes. ut:

But we like you all the same.:thumbup1:
Well you did ask. :lol:


----------



## Valanita

Mr Gizmo said:


> Yes. ut:
> 
> But we like you all the same.:thumbup1:
> Well you did ask. :lol:


And I like you too, even though we have never met.:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gizmo

Valanita said:


> And I like you too, even though we have never met.:biggrin:


Ah shucks,I'm gonna start work in a minute with a silly grin on my mush.


----------



## Valanita

Mr Gizmo said:


> Ah shucks,I'm gonna start work in a minute with a silly grin on my mush.


Have a super day.:biggrin:


----------



## DoodlesRule

Valanita said:


> I loath Christmas pud, fruit cake, wedding cake & anything with peel in it. Yet I love fruit buns, rock cakes & tea cakes. Am I weird?


Not at all - I am the same so its everyone else that is weird :biggrin:


----------



## Valanita

DoodlesRule said:


> Not at all - I am the same so its everyone else that is weird :biggrin:


We are unique, you & I.:biggrin::thumbup1:


----------



## MoggyBaby

Valanita said:


> We are unique, you & I.:biggrin::thumbup1:


Well, I can confirm that Doodles is definitely unique...... Singing:

:lol: :lol:

.


----------



## MoggyBaby

*Aaaaaarrrrrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!*

If there is an ar$e about tit, more complicated way of doing the simplest task, then you can guarantee my IWC will find it!!!!









That is all I have to say on the matter!!!!!! 

.


----------



## Guest

MoggyBaby said:


> *Aaaaaarrrrrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!*
> 
> If there is an ar$e about tit, more complicated way of doing the simplest task, then you can guarantee my IWC will find it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is all I have to say on the matter!!!!!!
> 
> .


I feel your pain MB...after today at work, and just over a fortnight in i have broken my nyr of not having a beer during the week...


----------



## moggiemum

oops sorry liked your post jon , hope you ok and the beer help s


----------



## MoggyBaby

jon bda said:


> I feel your pain MB...after today at work, and just over a fortnight in i have broken my nyr of not having a beer during the week...


We are united in mutual sympathy Jon. I will join you with a cider tomorrow night. Have an early start in the morning so no booze tonight.


----------



## moggiemum

HTML:




:cornut:


----------



## MoggyBaby

Doncha just love it when someone asks you a question and then proceeds to talk all over you as you provide the answer!!!!! :


----------



## MoggyBaby

​
.


----------



## Holtie

MoggyBaby said:


> Doncha just love it when someone asks you a question and then proceeds to talk all over you as you provide the answer!!!!! :


No prizes for guessing who this person is?!  

Sometimes you think 'Why did I even bother to start answering?!' knowing what this person is like!! 

Here's a



for you to help cope with IWC!!

xx


----------



## Holtie

MoggyBaby said:


> ​
> .


Aww! The kitty pictures is so-o-o-o cute!! :001_wub:

Have just had a busy morning doing paperwork and my blimmin' keyboard on my laptop was f**king playing up so I threatened it with a sledgehammer and hey presto - it is behaving itself but for how long?! :skep:


----------



## suzy93074

Awww that kitty pic is to die for!!!!!:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


Having a shite day today .....laddered my tights on the way to work ......my colleague made me a coffee but didnt rinse my cup after washing so tasted of washing up liquid got a banging headache and to top it off just been to the toilet and realised I have my knickers on inside out ....:001_rolleyes::001_rolleyes: ..................roll on 5!!


----------



## MoggyBaby

Holtie said:


> No prizes for guessing who this person is?!
> 
> Sometimes you think 'Why did I even bother to start answering?!' knowing what this person is like!!
> 
> Here's a
> 
> 
> 
> for you to help cope with IWC!!
> 
> xx


Thank you!!! Much appreciated and needed!!! 



suzy93074 said:


> Having a shite day today .....laddered my tights on the way to work ......my colleague made me a coffee but didnt rinse my cup after washing so tasted of washing up liquid got a banging headache and to top it off just been to the toilet and *realised I have knickers on* inside out ....:001_rolleyes::001_rolleyes: ..................roll on 5!!


Well we all know that in itself is a very rare occasion!!!!!  :biggrin5:

.


----------



## suzy93074

MoggyBaby said:


> Thank you!!! Much appreciated and needed!!!
> 
> Well we all know that in itself is a very rare occasion!!!!!  :biggrin5:
> 
> .


How very dare you!!!!!

:biggrin5::biggrin5::biggrin5::biggrin5::biggrin5::biggrin5:

Im just gonna leave em cos I cant be arsed to take my tights and socks and boots off hahaha - watch me get knocked over and taken to hospital today of all days hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## Valanita

Ruddy hell! I reached 4,000 posts & didn't notice I had.


----------



## MoggyBaby

suzy93074 said:


> Im just gonna leave em cos I cant be arsed to take my tights and socks and boots off hahaha - watch me get knocked over and taken to hospital today of all days hahaha :biggrin:


I can just see the news headlines now:
*
"SUZY CAUGHT WEARING KNICKERS!!!!" *

"I am so ashamed" she is quoted as saying when the Paramedics carted her off."

:lol: :lol:

.


----------



## suzy93074

Valanita said:


> Ruddy hell! I reached 4,000 posts & didn't notice I had.


Congrats!!



MoggyBaby said:


> I can just see the news headlines now:
> *
> "SUZY CAUGHT WEARING KNICKERS!!!!" *
> 
> "I am so ashamed" she is quoted as saying when the Paramedics carted her off."
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> .


Well I have trimmed recently so Im looking pretty fly !!!:biggrin5::biggrin5:


----------



## moggiemum

erm i think you all need to calm down  

well done Valentina 

i think you all need to relax ....here try this if you haven't already 

rotate your right foot clockwise whilst drawing an imaginary number six in the air with your right hand also ...and relax ..............
































































 everyone is laughing in the office moggybaby cos they think you are dancing ...ooops bye ,lol


----------



## cheekyscrip

Just to say:


Moggybaby Thank you!!!! for being "devil advocate" and all...






and thank moggiemum and lynn, and val...


and allfor your support..
promise photos as soon as kids manage to download some decent ones..



it was crazy yesterday,,,and lilcheeklet had his first confession...Bishop came himself..and poor babe cheeklet was first in line...



He took long time..poor mite...as dd and ds primed him..that he has to confess allthe times he said F, SH, B etc words..run around naked ...did puffies in company etc...



and there were sixty of them there to confess...poor Bishop..he looked glassy eyed at the end of it!!!



currently Scrip on my lap..Gary scuttling around throwing stuff...


----------



## moggiemum

aww bless , flipping heck i sound like the priest , oops swear word 

i remember mine , i was so nervous as i didnt have more than 2 sins and i thought they would think i was lying:mellow: ...another sin:biggrin5: ..yeay  

love this bit 

Gary scuttling around throwing stuff...  xx


----------



## suzy93074

got images of him just lobbing balls of wool hahaha


----------



## Royoyo

:laugh:


----------



## suzy93074

Royoyo said:


> :laugh:


LOL love it!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## westie~ma

So far today I've complained to two sets of people (not including hubby, ds and dd).

It's been one of _those_ days :


----------



## MoggyBaby

westie~ma said:


> So far today I've complained to two sets of people (not including hubby, ds and dd).
> 
> It's been one of _those_ days :


Then maybe this will make you chuckle.










:lol: :lol:

.


----------



## Valanita

OH, & his pal, have been trying for hours to get his laptop on the internet. We have recently changed our modem because OH decided to have the TV from Talktalk as well as the internet & our land line. We got a new modem with the package.
Talk about palaver fitting it, it was fraught, but my pc works, Sons pc works, but OH's doesn't.
OH, I think, is regretting changing it.
My advice, to him, buy an i pad.:biggrin:


----------



## Valanita

They have given up trying. OH has just said he'll have to get someone in to do it for him. He means an expert.


----------



## cheekyscrip

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/349204-vets-after-spaying.html

just :biggrin5:!

love the title!


obviously all vets after spaying should receive best care..

but spaying vets should be introduced asap!

and totally agree..vets should not be allowed to breed nilly-willy...only the best ones should be chosen and awarded appropriate certificate
...and the rest should be spayed..

so no poor quality vets anymore!:biggrin5::cornut:


----------



## moggiemum

i like it ^^^^ willy nilly ,lol ,

i think youll like this cheeky


----------



## Valanita

Daughter is now having a try at getting OH's laptop on the internet.


----------



## cheekyscrip

Gary the Garfield pooped!!! o! Happy days!!! 



all dancing!!!


----------



## Valanita

So very glad for him,Cheeky.
Son finally got OH on the internet with his laptop. Thank goodness!


----------



## cheekyscrip

Valanita said:


> So very glad for him,Cheeky.
> Son finally got OH on the internet with his laptop. Thank goodness!


you see.. couples with children (and internet)can be happy!


----------



## Valanita

Daughter & I have been out all day, Cheeky.


----------



## moggiemum

way to go Gary ! yeay


----------



## MCWillow

Don't ya just love people that argue with you on FB, realise they look a [email protected] and then delete all their comments so you look like you are talking to yourself? PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Holtie

MCWillow said:


> Don't ya just love people that argue with you on FB, realise they look a [email protected] and then delete all their comments so you look like you are talking to yourself? PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:


I had this with someone who was going on and on and on about something so I just said 'BTW Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz'


----------



## cheekyscrip

My very own :


portable cat disposal unit...

(no animal was harmed during...so far...)


----------



## moggiemum

aww i love it ,scripts face :001_tt1: they iz in luv


----------



## Flamingoes

Ello  

(not enough characters :frown2: )


----------



## Guest

Evening. Think this implant is running out. Endometriosis is creeping back.


----------



## Bisbow

Just been to the post office and th lady in front of me was paying a BT bill for the great sum of 4 p. !!!

Yes, all of 4 PENCE must of cost a lot more just to send it, thats why postage cost so much these days, so they can send out silly bills.

Still it gave us a laugh at their stupidity


----------



## Holtie

Bisbow said:


> Just been to the post office and th lady in front of me was paying a BT bill for the great sum of 4 p. !!!
> 
> Yes, all of 4 PENCE must of cost a lot more just to send it, thats why postage cost so much these days, so they can send out silly bills.
> 
> Still it gave us a laugh at their stupidity


This made me chuckle because my hubby received a tax bill for money owing from '98', yes '98! For the grand sum of £000.05!!!!

Why don't the silly b*****s chase the real culprits who owe hundreds more and wasting money on a letter?!


----------



## Mr Gizmo

Holtie said:


> This made me chuckle because my hubby received a tax bill for money owing from '98', yes '98! For the grand sum of £000.05!!!!
> 
> Why don't the silly b*****s chase the real culprits who owe hundreds more and wasting money on a letter?!


Should have offered to pay it back monthly.


----------



## Holtie

Mr Gizmo said:


> Should have offered to pay it back monthly.


:lol:

Good idea but knowing them, their SOH would be AWOL and slap my hubby with a £100 fine!!


----------



## MoggyBaby

I'm a credit controller so my job is to chase up unpaid invoices.

Thanks to the wonderful computerised system I have seen invoices for the value of 20pence or 1.50!!!

I'm like "really????????"   

Some clients will pay them along with other invoices on the account. Some don't so I just write them off!!!!


----------



## Holtie

Normally it is me who is not with it on Monday Mornings but my hubby certainly wasn't this morning!

He is looking in to booking a holiday cottage on the Isle of Arran for our August holiday and before booking the cottage he looked on Google maps to see where it is and if anyone knows what I am babbling about, you can click on the little man icon and place him on the street? He did this and whilst doing this, he was talking to his Mum on the phone. He said to her,
"I'd better stop to see if anything is coming!!" As he'd approached a junction on the Google map!! 

Just goes to show how talking on the phone is 'dangerous' on Google maps!!!


----------



## MoggyBaby

Oh dear..... This is NOT good!!!!!!!!! :crying:


I found a new chinese takeaway just before Christmas and it is brilliant!!!

Too brilliant in fact. I think I may be becoming addicted!!! 

Had a takeaway from there on Sat night. Was very hungry so ordered a pancake roll (which was to-die-for BTW!!!!) which meant I had too much and have just scoffed the left-overs for lunch. I am sitting here thinking "I could really do that again on Saturday...." except Derek has done the shopping today and got in the ingredients for a Pasta night. 

This is NOT good........ for my waistline!!!!! :nonod: :nonod:


----------



## cheekyscrip

Scrip and Gary The Garflied slept in adjacent baskets...Scrip licked the baby for the first time!!!

and played with him for a mo...



Puss is working hard his magic...:001_tt1:



not to mention: OH completely besotted by now!!!


----------



## Holtie

cheekyscrip said:


> Scrip and Gary The Garflied slept in adjacent baskets...Scrip licked the baby for the first time!!!
> 
> and played with him for a mo...
> 
> Puss is working hard his magic...:001_tt1:
> 
> not to mention: OH completely besotted by now!!!


Awww!!!!!! :001_wub:


----------



## MoggyBaby

cheekyscrip said:


> Scrip and Gary The Garflied slept in adjacent baskets...Scrip licked the baby for the first time!!!
> 
> and played with him for a mo...
> 
> Puss is working hard his magic...:001_tt1:
> 
> not to mention: *OH completely besotted by now!!!*


They ALWAYS come round in the end!!! :lol:

Great ammo too for the next time he tries to put his foot down and says no.


----------



## Flamingoes

My day has been an utter success and I'm not talking about good blood test results or AA meetings or any of the trivial stuff;

I have purchased PINK poo bags

AND

Pink batteries :w00t:



I'd like to say my face wasn't in any way resembling the :w00t: face but it'd be a damn lie :nonod:

:w00t:


----------



## moggiemum

haha flams so happy for ya what are the pink batteries for ??????

i should get my bloke some pink poo bags , he uses free manly green ones


----------



## westie~ma

Where'd you get the pink poo bags from? Never seen pink ones :huh:


----------



## Flamingoes

moggiemum said:


> haha flams so happy for ya what are the pink batteries for ??????
> 
> i should get my bloke some pink poo bags , he uses free manly green ones


To hell with green *waves the pink ones triumphantly*

The batteries are to be looked at and loved and I shall keep them forever :lol:



westie~ma said:


> Where'd you get the pink poo bags from? Never seen pink ones :huh:


Grainger market :yesnod:

WELL worth driving to Newcastle for :yesnod:


----------



## westie~ma

Flamingoes said:


> To hell with green *waves the pink ones triumphantly*
> 
> The batteries are to be looked at and loved and I shall keep them forever :lol:
> 
> Grainger market :yesnod:
> 
> *WELL worth driving to Newcastle for* :yesnod:


358 miles, 6 hours and 9 minutes :w00t:


----------



## Flamingoes

westie~ma said:


> 358 miles, 6 hours and 9 minutes :w00t:


Pink is worth it :yesnod: :yesnod:


----------



## Firedog

Flamingoes said:


> My day has been an utter success and I'm not talking about good blood test results or AA meetings or any of the trivial stuff;
> 
> I have purchased PINK poo bags
> 
> AND
> 
> Pink batteries :w00t:
> 
> I'd like to say my face wasn't in any way resembling the :w00t: face but it'd be a damn lie :nonod:
> 
> :w00t:


One of our Secret Santa's put some stripy poo bags in our parcel. By the way pink poo bags are just nappy sacks.


----------



## Flamingoes

Firedog said:


> One of our Secret Santa's put some stripy poo bags in our parcel. By the way pink poo bags are just nappy sacks.


Stop that. Stop ruining my poo bag induced happiness :crying:


----------



## Firedog

Flamingoes said:


> Stop that. Stop ruining my poo bag induced happiness :crying:


Sorry, sorry, sorry......Did I mention I was sorry.


----------



## westie~ma

Firedog said:


> One of our Secret Santa's put some stripy poo bags in our parcel. *By the way pink poo bags are just nappy sacks*.


And?????? ..... I always buy nappy sacks :huh: currently using the tesco blue ones, although they've recently changed to yellow. Nice thickness


----------



## Firedog

westie~ma said:


> And?????? ..... I always buy nappy sacks :huh: currently using the tesco blue ones, although they've recently changed to yellow. Nice thickness


I think I was just subtly suggesting that next time Flamingoes needs pink poo bags she could save herself a lot of trouble and go to her local chemists.


----------



## westie~ma

Does her local chemist sell pink ones though :wink:


----------



## Mirx3

Flamingoes said:


> Stop that. Stop ruining my poo bag induced happiness :crying:


Here are pink ones with designs 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fashionable-Refill-Shaped-Holder-HEARTS/dp/B006OZ242W/ref=pd_sim_petsupplies_5

And leopard print for anyone who likes leopard print lol

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dog-Poop-Bags-Leopard-Print/dp/B00DM7JY6O/ref=pd_sim_petsupplies_3

:laugh:


----------



## cheekyscrip

westie~ma said:


> Does her local chemist sell pink ones though :wink:


yes! the stretchy ones...and you can get them flavoured too!


----------



## westie~ma

cheekyscrip said:


> yes! the stretchy ones...and you can get them flavoured too!


Oh my! :blush:


----------



## Firedog

westie~ma said:


> Does her local chemist sell pink ones though :wink:


How the bloody hell would I know but I promise tomorrow I will phone every chemist in Newcastle and find out and forward my fact finding to Flamingoes.

Can I leave the ring round until Wednesday as I have a long drive tomorrow and will be out most of the day.


----------



## Flamingoes

westie~ma said:


> And?????? ..... I always buy nappy sacks :huh: currently using the tesco blue ones, although they've recently changed to yellow. Nice thickness


You tell her 



Firedog said:


> I think I was just subtly suggesting that next time Flamingoes needs pink poo bags she could save herself a lot of trouble and go to her local chemists.


You stay out of this; you've let me down. For shame :nonod: xx



Mirx3 said:


> Here are pink ones with designs
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fashionable-Refill-Shaped-Holder-HEARTS/dp/B006OZ242W/ref=pd_sim_petsupplies_5
> 
> And leopard print for anyone who likes leopard print lol
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Dog-Poop-Bags-Leopard-Print/dp/B00DM7JY6O/ref=pd_sim_petsupplies_3
> 
> :laugh:


Oh. My. God.

The heart ones :w00t:

Also as soon as my hair grows back properly (if it ever does) and I can have my roots done I'm going back to my old colour for a bit, just to feel like me again

Paintbox Pretty Flamingo | Ruffle feathers with this heady hue - Fudge

:yesnod:


----------



## moggiemum

london gum tree freebies ads - kings cross

_epson all in one scanner printer copier needs ink in box ,also small vacuum cleaner and blow up fat suit for adult,
_
hmmmmm ,strange to be selling these 3 items together:crying:

or is it just me :blush::nonod::001_tongue:


----------



## westie~ma

Firedog said:


> How the bloody hell would I know but I promise tomorrow I will phone every chemist in Newcastle and find out and forward my fact finding to Flamingoes.
> 
> Can I leave the ring round until Wednesday as I have a long drive tomorrow and will be out most of the day.


Very helpful of you, while you're at it can you ring round my local chemists too?? I fancy pink poo bags, you know, a change from blue :lol:


----------



## Flamingoes

moggiemum said:


> london gum tree freebies ads - kings cross
> 
> _epson all in one scanner printer copier needs ink in box ,also small vacuum cleaner and blow up fat suit for adult,
> _
> hmmmmm ,strange to be selling these 3 items together:crying:
> 
> or is it just me :blush::nonod::001_tongue:


That's disturbingly disturbing :skep:


----------



## cinnamontoast

Mine are black and smell strongly of fake chocolate. It's quite disturbing. And they drop crumbs off into the cereal bowls. Perhaps I shouldn't keep them in the cupboard anymore. At least they're calorie free.


----------



## Flamingoes

cinnamontoast said:


> Mine are black and smell strongly of fake chocolate. It's quite disturbing. And they drop crumbs off into the cereal bowls. Perhaps I shouldn't keep them in the cupboard anymore. At least they're calorie free.


Actually Bumble often smells of sponge cake; do you hide him in your cupboards whilst I'm sleeping? :skep:


----------



## cinnamontoast

No, Zak would consume him in a bite.


----------



## Flamingoes

cinnamontoast said:


> No, Zak would consume him in a bite.


He is pretty bite sized :blush:


----------



## Royoyo

I'm on a train on the way back from Leeds and it smells like poo on here. I think someone dropped a gorillas finger in the bog.  I can't breathe!! The whole train actually stinks! Why didn't I drive? :crying:


----------



## Holtie

Royoyo said:


> I'm on a train on the way back from Leeds and it smells like poo on here. I think someone dropped a gorillas finger in the bog.  I can't breathe!! The whole train actually stinks! Why didn't I drive? :crying:


A lot like standing near/next to someone in a lift or train who has no sense of smell but has really severe case of BO :yikes:


----------



## Royoyo

Holtie said:


> A lot like standing near/next to someone in a lift or train who has no sense of smell but has really severe case of BO :yikes:


I can't deal with it Holtie. I wish I'd bought my peg with me!


----------



## Holtie

Royoyo said:


> I can't deal with it Holtie. I wish I'd bought my peg with me!


How much longer on the train?


----------



## Royoyo

Holtie said:


> How much longer on the train?


I'm supposed to get into Manchester at 10 to 5!


----------



## Mirx3

Royoyo said:


> I'm supposed to get into Manchester at 10 to 5!


have you any perfume with you? maybe it will mask the smell a bit.

Or a scarf to bury your face in til you can get off the train?


----------



## Holtie

What are the other passengers' reaction like?


----------



## Royoyo

Mirx3 said:


> have you any perfume with you? maybe it will mask the smell a bit.
> 
> Or a scarf to bury your face in til you can get off the train?


I'm trying to breathe through my scarf lol quite a few people look pretty disgusted by the smell, it smells like sewage!


----------



## Holtie

Royoyo said:


> I'm trying to breathe through my scarf lol quite a few people look pretty disgusted by the smell, it smells like sewage!


Only another 6 minutes left on the train - can picture all the passengers and yourself taking great gasps of clean air once you have fallen off the train in a hurry!


----------



## Holtie

Are you there yet?!! :d


----------



## Flamingoes

*waves smelling salts at Rolo* (sorry but that's how I always read your name :lol: )

Speak to us Rolo :crying:


----------



## Mirx3

Who wants cinnamon rolls? 

I've just gotten bored enough to make the dough, just waiting for it to rise now!


----------



## moggiemum

yes please do you have custard


----------



## Mirx3

moggiemum said:


> yes please do you have custard


I don't sorry!

I could add some homemade icing to melt over the top 

I prefer them without any icing/custard though.


----------



## Flamingoes

Mirx3 said:


> Who wants cinnamon rolls?
> 
> I've just gotten bored enough to make the dough, just waiting for it to rise now!


I used to LOVE cinnamon then I had a terrible experience with red aftershock and I haven't been able to touch it since :frown2:

Cinnamontoast is the closest I get to it now.

Could you de-cinnamon mine?

I've got custard in, in exchange :thumbup1:


----------



## Mirx3

Flamingoes said:


> I used to LOVE cinnamon then I had a terrible experience with red aftershock and I haven't been able to touch it since :frown2:
> 
> Cinnamontoast is the closest I get to it now.
> 
> Could you de-cinnamon mine?
> 
> I've got custard in, in exchange :thumbup1:


perhaps chocolate in it instead?


----------



## Flamingoes

Mirx3 said:


> perhaps chocolate in it instead?


Ooooooo aye, please :drool:

ETA not dark though, please - I refuse to believe that stuff is chocolate :skep:

Rancid :frown2:


----------



## Mirx3

Flamingoes said:


> Ooooooo aye, please :drool:
> 
> ETA not dark though, please - I refuse to believe that stuff is chocolate :skep:
> 
> Rancid :frown2:


Totally agree, Chocolate is meant to be rich and sweet.

Not bitter! bleccccck!


----------



## moggiemum

Mirx3 said:


> I don't sorry!
> 
> I could add some homemade icing to melt over the top
> 
> I prefer them without any icing/custard though.


yes icing for me , i get the best of both buns, tee hee , you are so multi-talented  i want to see your new wooliz creation as well


----------



## Mirx3

moggiemum said:


> yes icing for me , i get the best of both buns, tee hee , you are so multi-talented  i want to see your new wooliz creation as well


Not finished yet, could take a few days, It is going to be completely different than anything else I have 

And no peeks!


----------



## Royoyo

Holtie said:


> Are you there yet?!! :d





Flamingoes said:


> *waves smelling salts at Rolo* (sorry but that's how I always read your name :lol: )
> 
> Speak to us Rolo :crying:


I made it in the end, thanks for your concern you guys :lol:, and sorry I just flounced off and didn't reply!! 

I was googling and apparently Virgin trains have this problem a lot  something to do with the septic tank *vom*

And Flam you may call me Rolo if you so wish! I do like a Rolo


----------



## MCWillow

I just applied for a new job 

Glad you ended you train journey relatively unscathed Rolo (which will now forever be your name - thank you Flams  ).

Mirx - I wanna peek at the all new top secret Wooliez!

Flams - you don't know what you're missing! Try some Bourneville - rich and sweet but extra chocolatey :yesnod:


----------



## moggiemum

aww brilliant willow , best wishes on the application :thumbup1:


----------



## Flamingoes

MCWillow said:


> I just applied for a new job
> 
> Glad you ended you train journey relatively unscathed Rolo (which will now forever be your name - thank you Flams  ).
> 
> Mirx - I wanna peek at the all new top secret Wooliez!
> 
> Flams - you don't know what you're missing! Try some Bourneville - rich and sweet but extra chocolatey :yesnod:


Hasn't it got dead in it though :yikes: I thought it was like a stock thing or am I confusing that with bovril 

Second what MM said too; what have you applied for?



moggiemum said:


> aww brilliant willow , best wishes on the application :thumbup1:


Get some sleep, you. I worry about how little you sleep  xxxxxx


----------



## MCWillow

Flamingoes said:


> *Hasn't it got dead in it though* :yikes: I thought it was like a stock thing or am I confusing that with bovril


Dead what??? :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:



> Second what MM said too; what have you applied for?


Its an admin job in the local council (to do with school transport) - sounds boring, but the job description sounds right up my street  And I would get sick pay, bank holidays, maybe a pension, and a living wage :thumbup:
Working for a charity just doesnt give you a living wage - love my actual _job,_ hate the politics that have become involved - I am not allowed to do what I am good at anymore without thinking about who I have to turn away becaue they dont fit the criteria of the people they want for the latest grant application


----------



## moggiemum

haha thanks flams , even less atm , got pain(period) , court case-in a few dayshorrible neighbour 

and more importantly my tabby baby coming in 11 sleeps 

aww that sounds brill willow , less stress more pay , go girl


----------



## Flamingoes

MCWillow said:


> Dead what??? :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Its an admin job in the local council (to do with school transport) - sounds boring, but the job description sounds right up my street  And I would get sick pay, bank holidays, maybe a pension, and a living wage :thumbup:
> Working for a charity just doesnt give you a living wage - love my actual _job,_ hate the politics that have become involved - I am not allowed to do what I am good at anymore without thinking about who I have to turn away becaue they dont fit the criteria of the people they want for the latest grant application


I don't know :lol: I WAS thinking of bovril wasn't I :lol: 

Awk I know henny, I've seen your other posts about it 

I hope you get this one and it suits you down to the ground xx



moggiemum said:


> haha thanks flams , even less atm , got pain(period) , court case-in a few dayshorrible neighbour
> 
> and more importantly my tabby baby coming in 11 sleeps
> 
> aww that sounds brill willow , less stress more pay , go girl


I read that in cat chat!! Was so pleased for you but I rarely post in there now :yikes: (about tabs)

Is there anything you can take or do for it at all that eases it? I think I asked you this around this time last month 

Sleep is so vital though and I wish you could get a proper night in  xx


----------



## moggiemum

aww dont worry im like a zombie atm , but going bed shortly , just goota do this first...................







its so fast i cant work out if the cat nutted him or swiped him , lol , the dog is like ..ahh fair play, lol

and this so cute .............


>


aww clever cats , they rulez ok


----------



## Holtie

Moggiemum - Methinks the cat swiped him but also to say 
"Don't even think of putting ANY of that drool near me!!!"


----------



## MoggyBaby

Mirx3 said:


> I don't sorry!
> 
> I could add some homemade icing to melt over the top
> 
> I prefer them without any icing/custard though.


I like mine all nice & warm & gooey!!! Any pastries I buy have to be eaten warm... Cinnamon Rolls, Belgian Buns, Vanilla Crowns.... All see the inside of the microwave. Nom Nom Nom!!!! :drool:



MCWillow said:


> Flams - you don't know what you're missing! *Try some Bourneville - rich and sweet but extra chocolatey* :yesnod:












You cannot possibly be my twin after THAT revalation???????  :nonod:


----------



## Mirx3

MCWillow said:


> I just applied for a new job
> 
> Glad you ended you train journey relatively unscathed Rolo (which will now forever be your name - thank you Flams  ).
> *
> Mirx - I wanna peek at the all new top secret Wooliez!
> *
> Flams - you don't know what you're missing! Try some Bourneville - rich and sweet but extra chocolatey :yesnod:


No peeks! Have to wait til it is finished. If it actually turns out properly haha. otherwise I'll pretend it was never made 



MoggyBaby said:


> I like mine all nice & warm & gooey!!! Any pastries I buy have to be eaten warm... Cinnamon Rolls, Belgian Buns, Vanilla Crowns.... All see the inside of the microwave. Nom Nom Nom!!!! :drool:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot possibly be my twin after THAT revalation???????  :nonod:


I had mine warm with a cup of tea before bed, I spooned some extra cinnamon gooey mixture over the top and put it back in the oven and they came out goey and bubbly like caramel!


----------



## MoggyBaby

Mirx3 said:


> I had mine warm with a cup of tea before bed, I spooned some extra cinnamon gooey mixture over the top and put it back in the oven and they came out goey and bubbly like caramel!


Oh you have just made my tummy rumble at that................ :drool:

Well, the IWC has just made her cup of coffee, so I can now go and do mine. I will appease the rumbles with a shortbread finger as I try to be good and consider my waistline.


----------



## Mirx3

MoggyBaby said:


> Oh you have just made my tummy rumble at that................ :drool:
> 
> Well, the IWC has just made her cup of coffee, so I can now go and do mine. I will appease the rumbles with a shortbread finger as I try to be good and consider my waistline.


They are here if you ever want any 

OH got into them while I was sleeping and half are missing now lol though he won't admit he ate them!


----------



## MoggyBaby

Mirx3 said:


> They are here if you ever want any
> 
> OH got into them while I was sleeping and half are missing now lol though he won't admit he ate them!


I will keep that in mind although I don't know exactly where 'here' is???


----------



## Mirx3

MoggyBaby said:


> I will keep that in mind although I don't know exactly where 'here' is???


Oh yeah haha, Northern Ireland lol a nice couch/plane/ferry trip across :laugh:

Quite a trip for a bun. :laugh:


----------



## MoggyBaby

Mirx3 said:


> Oh yeah haha, Northern Ireland lol a nice couch/plane/ferry trip across :laugh:
> 
> Quite a trip for a bun. :laugh:


NI & Belfast are on the list for the Moggy Towers World Tour!!!

My sister lives in Dublin so we are looking at getting a ferry over some time and driving down to her, taking in several sights on the way. I shall now add "Stop for Mirx's cinnamon buns" to the itinery.


----------



## Mirx3

MoggyBaby said:


> NI & Belfast are on the list for the Moggy Towers World Tour!!!
> 
> My sister lives in Dublin so we are looking at getting a ferry over some time and driving down to her, taking in several sights on the way. I shall now add "Stop for Mirx's cinnamon buns" to the itinery.


That would actually be SO much fun! 

My boys would not be friendly though, they hate strangers


----------



## MoggyBaby

Mirx3 said:


> That would actually be SO much fun!
> 
> My boys would not be friendly though, they hate strangers


We can put them in the same room as Derek - he's a miserable sod around strangers too!!!! :lol:


----------



## Mirx3

MoggyBaby said:


> We can put them in the same room as Derek - he's a miserable sod around strangers too!!!! :lol:


Does he try to hide behind the sofa too?

:laugh:


----------



## Lavenderb

Who has dropped something in a shop that has made a right flippin mess? 

That will be me then in B & Q yesterday. Choosing a nice oak stain for a floor and whoops look at that, the b4sturd jumped out me hand and fell to the floor whereupon the lid pinged off and their floor was treated to a new paint job 


and yes I did apologise and get someone to clean it up


----------



## Royoyo




----------



## MoggyBaby

Mirx3 said:


> Does he try to hide behind the sofa too?
> 
> :laugh:


At 6ft 6in he's finally learnt there are no sofas big enough.

He will try to hide behind the curtains though.


----------



## Mirx3

MoggyBaby said:


> At 6ft 6in he's finally learnt there are no sofas big enough.
> 
> He will try to hide behind the curtains though.


he is tall!


----------



## Lavenderb

Mirx3 said:


> he is tall!


But petrified of Mavis :laugh:


----------



## MoggyBaby

Lavenderb said:


> But petrified of Mavis :laugh:


Well naturally!!


----------



## DoodlesRule

MoggyBaby said:


> At 6ft 6in he's finally learnt there are no sofas big enough.
> 
> He will try to hide behind the curtains though.


Give the poor man a newspaper - my ex is a 6' 7" builder, he used to hide behind the paper if horrors movies came on and apparently (before I met him) he fainted watching Jaws ha ha big wimpo


----------



## westie~ma

Was held hostage today, from 10am until gone 5pm. 

Forced ..... yes, forced to do manual labour, had to use power tools to put together two bookcases, which I had to carry to put them into place 

Instructed by my captor to put up two shower curtain rails, plus shower curtains 

Couldn't escape, my car was taken from me   

My mother is such a hard taskmaster :lol:, although she did make me umpteen cups of coffee and toast (for breakfast) and then stew (for dinner). Oh, yeah, the reason I was without my car is cos it was in for a service and she'd picked me up from the garage and we were waiting for the garage to call to say when it was ready for collection, she then took me to collect my car 

Monty was fine, in case anyone was worrying about leaving him for so long, my son came home from college at 10.30 am so was with him while I was out


----------



## ItsonlyChris

I'm going to start looking around town for an open mic night  

I'm going to try stand up comedy


----------



## moggiemum

yeay great idea chris , you can practice on us , i love a good laugh, i ll warn you though im a good heckler, and all my mushy toms are in compost already so you safe


----------



## ItsonlyChris

Oooh the jokes that I've come up with so far will probably get me banned  They work much better in person


----------



## moggiemum

westie~ma said:


> Was held hostage today, from 10am until gone 5pm.
> 
> Forced ..... yes, forced to do manual labour, had to use power tools to put together two bookcases, which I had to carry to put them into place
> 
> Instructed by my captor to put up two shower curtain rails, plus shower curtains
> 
> Couldn't escape, my car was taken from me
> 
> My mother is such a hard taskmaster :lol:, although she did make me umpteen cups of coffee and toast (for breakfast) and then stew (for dinner). Oh, yeah, the reason I was without my car is cos it was in for a service and she'd picked me up from the garage and we were waiting for the garage to call to say when it was ready for collection, she then took me to collect my car
> 
> Monty was fine, in case anyone was worrying about leaving him for so long, my son came home from college at 10.30 am so was with him while I was out


omg i bet she took your phone and lappy , no outside contact , we would have helped you know  glad you safe though, next time gis a bell i love stew ,im irish , love me stew and a hard worker but watch out if i ask for a spirit leveller only joking , im almost tee total  totally love my tea as well ,lol,


----------



## MoggyBaby

IWC off today.

Office nice and quiet.

I have a headache! 

How the feck did that happen????? :blink:


.


----------



## moggiemum

oh dear mb you dont think she has put something in the tea/coffee:blush:


----------



## Firedog

Just to let Flamingoes know that they sell pink poo bags in TKmacs and The Range.


----------



## westie~ma

Firedog said:


> Just to let Flamingoes know that they sell pink poo bags in TKmacs and The Range.


Oh well done you, I'm well impressed


----------



## Holtie

MoggyBaby said:


> IWC off today.
> 
> Office nice and quiet.
> 
> I have a headache!
> 
> How the feck did that happen????? :blink:
> 
> .


:yikes:

That is because you may be having withdrawal symptoms!!


----------



## MoggyBaby

Holtie said:


> :yikes:
> 
> That is because you may be having withdrawal symptoms!!


Nah!!!

She's back today, still have headache!!!


----------



## MCWillow

Full up tummy, glass of Merlot by my side, Elbow on the stereo, now just got to choose what box of chocs to open


----------



## moggiemum

MCWillow said:


> Full up tummy, glass of Merlot by my side, Elbow on the stereo, now just got to choose what box of chocs to open


are you celebrating ? is there anything we need to know other than its friday , im saving right now so wont be indulging , but i do have a very nice cup of tea , i wish someone would bring me chocolates


----------



## MCWillow

Only celebrating the fact its Friday - chocs were from Christmas, got bliddy loads left 

Now listening to Mesh, oh and opened the Hotel Chocolat Seriously Dark Fix NOM NOM


----------



## Royoyo




----------



## MCWillow

I feel young now 

I just opened a can of Grolsh and said to D 'its not the same as the bottle - they dont have the Bros laces decorations like the bottles do'

He just looked totally confused and said 'WTF are you talking about?' *sniggers*

I told him to Google it, and reminded him I grew up in the 80s (age 8 - 18) - he refused to Google on the grounds he might have his search history searched one day and he would never live it down :lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby

MCWillow said:


> I feel young now
> 
> I just opened a can of Grolsh and said to D 'its not the same as the bottle - they dont have the Bros laces decorations like the bottles do'
> 
> He just looked totally confused and said 'WTF are you talking about?' *sniggers*
> 
> I told him to Google it, and reminded him I grew up in the 80s (age 8 - 18) - he refused to Google on the grounds he might have his search history searched one day and he would never live it down :lol:


BROS!!!! :lol: :lol:

NKOTB! :lol: :lol: :lol:

TT!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

The last year of the '80's was full of acronyms!!! :w00t:

'D' s street cred just jumped a full scale for not knowing who Bros were. Lucky barsteward!!!!!! :thumbup:

.


----------



## MCWillow

MoggyBaby said:


> BROS!!!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> NKOTB! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> *TT*!! :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> The last year of the '80's was full of acronyms!!! :w00t:
> 
> 'D' s street cred just jumped a full scale for not knowing who Bros were. Lucky barsteward!!!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> .


TT?? Help me out here - I dont know who TT are :lol:

Thomson Twins? - they were great!!! If not Thomson Twins I am in the dark!!

I did really love CKTC though


----------



## MoggyBaby

MCWillow said:


> TT?? Help me out here - I dont know who TT are :lol:
> 
> Thomson Twins? - they were great!!! If not Thomson Twins I am in the dark!!
> 
> I did really love CKTC though


Take That ya dozy moo!!!!! :lol:










CKTC??????


----------



## MCWillow

MoggyBaby said:


> Take That ya dozy moo!!!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CKTC??????


Take That werent 80s - and you're calling me a dozy moo?? :lol:

Curiosity Killed The Cat (80s  )


----------



## MoggyBaby

MCWillow said:


> Take That werent 80s - and you're calling me a dozy moo?? :lol:
> 
> Curiosity Killed The Cat (80s  )


I stopped listening to chart shee-ite from 1987 because it was all kerrap!!!! So I am PROUD to not know when Take That were kicking about. :thumbup:

And CKTC were a load of bollax too!!!!


----------



## MCWillow

Nooooo - I had their single on 12" - the one I liked 

[youtube_browser]i5tpuCcPfGk[/youtube_browser]


----------



## moggiemum

omg i had such a crush on him , ooooeeeeeeeeeee so cute , now i gotta find the song i like its the fast one oh god its probably someone else , dont care i never had any street cred anyways , i loved simple minds though and big country come onnnnnnnnnnnnnn and king - boots???

king - love and pride

[youtube_browser]YlXtrnh-Ejo[/youtube_browser]


----------



## MCWillow

Big Country and Simple Minds - oh yeah!!

I never had any street cred either - I always loved the electro stuff in the 80s - and, erm, I havent really grown out of it... Mesh, Tenek, Apop, De/Vision, Iris - all influenced by the 80s electro scene


----------



## moggiemum

i discovered devo a few years ago 

yellow are amazing love their stuff its nice to have a bit of fun in there as well


----------



## MCWillow

moggiemum said:


> i discovered devo a few years ago
> 
> yellow are amazing love their stuff its nice to have a bit of fun in there as well


You've _only_ just discovered Devo?? Where the hell have you been woman!!  :lol:


----------



## moggiemum

i think i was being led astray at the time , i was a mod for a while , then i went all whitney ,then i went a bit folky but very sheltered middle of the road sorta gal , my sis was a proper punk/goth and everyone just waited patiently for her to out grow it and she did  now i wear the boots lol ,i have discovered so many of my musical tastes late in life but i think i had a good start we used to go to live community hall bands every weekend , then disco then live gain , never really got into the rave scene but love a bit of dub and love ska punk beats too , everything has a time and place depending on mood , im watching the story of Ray Charles atm -great film


----------



## Bisbow

I think I have just given myself a dose of indegestion.

Why?

I made some bread this morning and could not resist the urge to cut the crust off while it was still hot and smother it with butter and cheese. 
It was lovely I expectto suffer later on.
Oh well!! it was worth it


----------



## Mr Gizmo

Bisbow said:


> I think I have just given myself a dose of indegestion.
> 
> Why?
> 
> I made some bread this morning and could not resist the urge to cut the crust off while it was still hot and smother it with butter and cheese.
> It was lovely I expectto suffer later on.
> Oh well!! it was worth it


Hot,fresh cooked bread smothered in butter,yes please. :drool:

ETA:-Any excuse to use the drool icon. :lol:


----------



## Guest

moggiemum said:


> im watching the story of Ray Charles atm -great film


Excellent film that my dear, Walk The Line about Johnny Cash is another great film...


----------



## Mr Gizmo

moggiemum said:


> im watching the story of Ray Charles atm -great film





jon bda said:


> Excellent film that my dear, Walk The Line about Johnny Cash is another great film...


I like Debbie does Dallas.


----------



## DogLover1981

I was confused by an obituary in the local newspaper until I realized what it meant. Born: December 2, 2013, Died: January 23, 2014.


----------



## moggiemum

jon bda said:


> Excellent film that my dear, Walk The Line about Johnny Cash is another great film...


brilliant film :thumbup1:

meant to post this yesterday -terrible thing to happen to anyone


----------



## MCWillow

Got in to work at 8.30 - no bloody milk AGAIN 

Went to get milk, sat down with me cuppa, checked my drawer for any messages from Friday, and someone has left me a black ratty in my drawer (like a Beanie baby one, but not a real Beanie Baby)  :thumbup:


----------



## Valanita

DogLover1981 said:


> I was confused by an obituary in the local newspaper until I realized what it meant. Born: December 2, 2013, Died: January 23, 2014.


That is really very sad. Poor parents of that poor baby. :-(


----------



## Lavenderb

Shove your 'procedures' up your 4ss


That is for companies who follow ridiculous procedures even though they know they are ridiculous and they expect their staff to implement these shite infested procedures........ut:


----------



## MoggyBaby

Lavenderb said:


> Shove your 'procedures' up your 4ss
> 
> That is for companies who follow ridiculous procedures even though they know they are ridiculous and they expect their staff to implement these shite infested procedures........ut:


Have you been to my workplace for a job interview??? :skep:

.


----------



## suzy93074

MOGGY BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! STOP BEING NAUGHTY AND RAGGING ME OUT ON FACEBOOK FOR BEING ON BEJEWELLED!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2::ihih::devil:


----------



## MoggyBaby

suzy93074 said:


> MOGGY BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!! STOP BEING NAUGHTY AND RAGGING ME OUT ON FACEBOOK FOR BEING ON BEJEWELLED!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2::001_tt2::ihih::devil:


:dita: :dita: :dita: :dita: :dita:

:001_tt2:

.


----------



## suzy93074

MoggyBaby said:


> :dita: :dita: :dita: :dita: :dita:
> 
> :001_tt2:
> 
> .


:hand::hand::ciappa::ciappa::ciappa:

You crack me up Mrs


----------



## moggiemum

what is bejeweled  omg did you get engaged


----------



## suzy93074

moggiemum said:


> what is bejeweled  omg did you get engaged


Pmsl!! Errrr no certainly not haha!! ....its a game on facebook hun  xx


----------



## moggiemum

haha i just remembered just as i clicked on your post again i think my brain caught sight of red and purple colours just at the same time and i got it , payed it afew times but not very good at it , im better at candy crush but its so addictive i had to stop


----------



## cheekyscrip

suzy93074 said:


> Pmsl!! Errrr no certainly not haha!! ....its a game on facebook hun  xx


I play it on as PC game...(so no invites..) I never play on fb! it is strictly business there! 

and this is one of very few games that I find amusing...:001_unsure:

just relaxing music..love that..totally mesmerising..soothing my poor overloaded dough of a brain...

Mogz..I sent a pic of my new baby ..but by mistake put it in Dog Chat...
they must have been really thinking I am more doolally than usual!

or that pitbulls are even more squre those days!:devil:


----------



## Valanita

moggiemum said:


> haha i just remembered just as i clicked on your post again i think my brain caught sight of red and purple colours just at the same time and i got it , payed it afew times but not very good at it , im better at candy crush but its so addictive i had to stop


I certainly wasn't quick enough for Bejeweled, not that bothered about playing it & don't now, ditto Pet Rescue. 
*I love Candy Crush*, even though it is frustrating me at the moment.


----------



## Firedog

moggiemum said:


> brilliant film :thumbup1:
> 
> meant to post this yesterday -terrible thing to happen to anyone


That is brilliant. Love the last bit.....Lisa is blonde.


----------



## cheekyscrip

Firedog said:


> That is brilliant. Love the last bit.....Lisa is blonde.


 and so am I ..afflicted since birth..or nearly...so please, remember that and go easy on my posts...


----------



## suzy93074

moggiemum said:


> haha i just remembered just as i clicked on your post again i think my brain caught sight of red and purple colours just at the same time and i got it , payed it afew times but not very good at it , im better at candy crush but its so addictive i had to stop


I used to play it quite alot - just numbs the brain after a hard day haha - I have a go now and again now - mainly to try and beat my OH cos he is always getting over a million on the score!!!  - candy crush is ok but I get frustrated with it and impatient haha:ihih:


----------



## MoggyBaby

Hilda has gotten me playing 'Here Be Monsters' on FB!!! Great fun and very addictive!!!


----------



## Lavenderb

MoggyBaby said:


> Hilda has gotten me playing 'Here Be Monsters' on FB!!! Great fun and very addictive!!! *when I'm at work *


:001_tt2: :lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby

Lavenderb said:


> :001_tt2: :lol:


Actually no, NOT when I'm at work Mrs!!! Don't have the graphics on my PC for it.

So there!!!! :dita: :001_tt2:


----------



## Lavenderb

MoggyBaby said:


> Actually no, NOT when I'm at work Mrs!!! Don't have the graphics on my PC for it.
> 
> So there!!!! :dita: :001_tt2:


Ha ha....just have to ruffle ya feathers now and then


----------



## MoggyBaby

Lavenderb said:


> Ha ha....just have to ruffle ya feathers now and then


I have an IWC and ar$ehole, w*nking customers to do that luv, you really don't need to chip in. Honest!!


----------



## Mr Gizmo

MoggyBaby said:


> I have an IWC and ar$ehole, w*nking customers to do that luv, you really don't need to chip in. Honest!!


:yikes: :blushing:


----------



## Royoyo

I think I might be the worst cook ever. I was supposed to put dumplings in the beef stew. I made them up popped them in, just went to check on them and they've dissolved  and now the stew looks disgusting. 



I wish I was a domestic Goddess.


----------



## Valanita

I'm sure it's still edible, what ever it looks like.
I make potato dumplings they don't disolve.


----------



## moggiemum

can you seive them out royoyo? have a taste if it tastes good it dont matter what it looks like , you can always blindfold him , it might just be very intresting


----------



## chichi

Royoyo said:


> I think I might be the worst cook ever. I was supposed to put dumplings in the beef stew. I made them up popped them in, just went to check on them and they've dissolved  and now the stew looks disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I was a domestic Goddess.


That happened to me before..it's annoying!

I am sure the stew will still taste lovely and will definitely be nice and thick


----------



## DogLover1981

Oh God. I remember this on TV when I was a teenager. I can't believe it has been over 10 years. I was obsessed with Britney Spears at the time.

[youtube_browser]yu5dIRv9Czc[/youtube_browser]

The part I thought was funny back then was at the end. Bob Dole said something to the dog. lol If you don't know who he is, he was a politician. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bob_Dole


----------



## moggiemum

DogLover1981 said:


> Oh God. I remember this on TV when I was a teenager. I can't believe it has been over 10 years. I was obsessed with Britney Spears.
> 
> [youtube_browser]yu5dIRv9Czc[/youtube_browser]
> 
> The part I thought was funny back then was at the end. Bob Dole said something to the dog. lol If you don't know who he is, he was politician. Bob Dole - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


you may have copied link wrong which is why it not working oops you done it yeay


----------



## DogLover1981

I forgot to mention that advert was aired during the Superbowl in 2002.


----------



## moggiemum

whats funny is Dole used to be a "soda jerk" now he likes pepsi and so does the dog


----------



## Mirx3

Random post to check siggie 

Edit: Yay! working fine  wasn't sure.


----------



## Royoyo

I couldn't eat the stew everyone else did though, they said it was nice!

I had pasta instead


----------



## moggiemum

Mirx3 said:


> Random post to check siggie
> 
> Edit: Yay! working fine  wasn't sure.


looking good boys ,


----------



## westie~ma

Held hostage AGAIN today while car in garage to fix a fault they picked up last week and needed to order a part for.

This time, she had me putting together two more bookcases, hoovering and washing down the top of her wardrobe, moving umpteen boxes 

She fed me salmon and chips  but complained that I drank my coffee too strong .... needs must Mother :sneaky2:

Next week we're starting to weed out her clothes collection


----------



## moggiemum

you are a beautiful daughteri had to do my own wardrobe tonite but what makes it worse i have started sewing and making things again so i didnt want to get rid of anything ,lol, but did make a dent in it  proper tired now


----------



## Valanita

westie~ma said:


> Held hostage AGAIN today while car in garage to fix a fault they picked up last week and needed to order a part for.
> 
> This time, she had me putting together two more bookcases, *hoovering and washing down the top of her wardrobe,* moving umpteen boxes
> 
> She fed me salmon and chips  but complained that I drank my coffee too strong .... needs must Mother :sneaky2:
> 
> Next week we're starting to weed out her clothes collection


Has she by any chance been chatting to my Daughter. Who tonight pointed out the large cobweb on top of my wardrobe & got me cleaning that off too. Muttering about the huge great spider that must have made the enormous cob web in the first place.


----------



## moggiemum

Valanita said:


> Has she by any chance been chatting to my Daughter. Who tonight pointed out the large cobweb on top of my wardrobe & got me cleaning that off too. Muttering about the huge great spider that must have made the enormous cob web in the first place.


but that huge spidey has no where to sleep tonight :blushing: he might crawl in with you ,lol x


----------



## westie~ma

moggiemum said:


> you are a beautiful daughteri had to do my own wardrobe tonite but what makes it worse i have started sewing and making things again so i didnt want to get rid of anything ,lol, but did make a dent in it  proper tired now


Thank you MM xx
Sorting out is exhausting  Not just dealing with the stuff its the memories the stuff carry. She admitted today that she needs to downsize the amount in the house.
I keep telling her that it is worth the struggle, I've been working through my own clutterbug issues here and making progress (mine is mainly paperwork now ).



Valanita said:


> Has she by any chance been chatting to my Daughter. Who tonight pointed out the large cobweb on top of my wardrobe & got me cleaning that off too. Muttering about the huge great spider that must have made the enormous cob web in the first place.


Did your dd do your cobweb swishing?

Thankfully I found no spiders, I'd have freaked 
When we had the whole house replastered the plasterers did not clear up on top of the fitted wardrobe ut: so I needed to dust pan and brush the big bits and then hoover, followed by washing down.


----------



## Valanita

moggiemum said:


> but that huge spidey has no where to sleep tonight :blushing: he might crawl in with you ,lol x


That's what I'm frightened of now its done.



westie~ma said:


> Thank you MM xx
> Sorting out is exhausting  Not just dealing with the stuff its the memories the stuff carry. She admitted today that she needs to downsize the amount in the house.
> I keep telling her that it is worth the struggle, I've been working through my own clutterbug issues here and making progress (mine is mainly paperwork now ).
> 
> *Did your dd do your cobweb swishing?
> *
> *Thankfully I found no spiders, I'd have freaked *
> When we had the whole house replastered the plasterers did not clear up on top of the fitted wardrobe ut: so I needed to dust pan and brush the big bits and then hoover, followed by washing down.


No she made me do it.
I didn't see a spider large or otherwise, but tonight is gonna be fraught.


----------



## moggiemum

very clever idea for some old junk 










oh god now i cant get this song outta my head

[youtube_browser]dwIxHkVIkE[/youtube_browser]:lol:


----------



## Valanita

Valanita said:


> That's what I'm frightened of now its done.
> 
> No she made me do it.
> I didn't see a spider large or otherwise, but tonight is gonna be fraught.


No spiders in the bedroom last night. Relief!


----------



## MoggyBaby

Valanita said:


> No spiders in the bedroom last night. Relief!


Stayed awake *all* night did ya...... :sneaky2:

:devil: :devil:

:lol:

.


----------



## Valanita

MoggyBaby said:


> Stayed awake *all* night did ya...... :sneaky2:
> 
> :devil: :devil:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> .


No, but I did look all around the walls & floor before I got into bed & asked OH, who was asleep, I woke him up, if he'd seen one. He was not amused. & his answer is unprintable.:lol:


----------



## Royoyo

Don't ever buy a Fiat 500, I hate it. It feels like I'm driving around in a toaster. When I go around corners it feels like I'm going to topple over, the wheels are the skinniest things ever and the interior is cream so as you can imagine it's already dirty as f*ck inside. On top of that it's so slow, I can floor it and it's like I go nowhere. It makes me feel like a Flinstone .


----------



## MoggyBaby

Royoyo said:


> Don't ever buy a Fiat 500, I hate it. It feels like I'm driving around in a toaster. When I go around corners it feels like I'm going to topple over, the wheels are the skinniest things ever and the interior is cream so as you can imagine it's already dirty as f*ck inside. On top of that it's so slow, I can floor it and it's like I go nowhere. *It makes me feel like a Flinstone* .


And your problem with that is what exactly???? :skep:










:lol: :lol:

.


----------



## DoodlesRule

Royoyo said:


> Don't ever buy a Fiat 500, I hate it. It feels like I'm driving around in a toaster. When I go around corners it feels like I'm going to topple over, the wheels are the skinniest things ever and the interior is cream so as you can imagine it's already dirty as f*ck inside. On top of that it's so slow, I can floor it and it's like I go nowhere. It makes me feel like a Flinstone .


Should have got the Arbarth version then  thats fasty fasty :thumbsup:


----------



## Royoyo

MoggyBaby said:


> And your problem with that is what exactly???? :skep:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> .


It's a struggle!

Do you want to buy a Fiat 500? I give you it at cheapy cheapy price


----------



## MoggyBaby

Royoyo said:


> It's a struggle!
> 
> Do you want to buy a Fiat 500? I give you it at cheapy cheapy price


What is the pedal power? 2 legs or 4??? :lol:


----------



## Royoyo

MoggyBaby said:


> What is the pedal power? 2 legs or 4??? :lol:


2 or 4 it depends on the load !

I was thinking Fred Flintstones car doesn't even make sense. Why does he carry a car around with him, why doesn't he just walk  or is that the whole joke and I missed it?


----------



## Mr Gizmo

Royoyo said:


> 2 or 4 it depends on the load !
> 
> I was thinking Fred Flintstones car doesn't even make sense. Why does he carry a car around with him, why doesn't he just walk  or is that the whole joke and I missed it?


He propels it with his plates of meat.


----------



## ItsonlyChris

_Am I allowed to just drop in and leave an unrelated post?_

Anyway, it's come to my attention that I don't know how to flirt and that I might have been flirting with everyone in my class without realising.


----------



## Valanita

ItsonlyChris said:


> _Am I allowed to just drop in and leave an unrelated post?_
> 
> Anyway, it's come to my attention that I don't know how to flirt and that I might have been flirting with everyone in my class without realising.


Boys & Girls?:lol:


----------



## cheekyscrip

the power of compromise..



for if a man loves a woman.....he has to compromise...










(therefore I and my stepgirl have cats....)


----------



## Lavenderb

Just a thought for the day  Have a good sunday all


----------



## Royoyo

Is the game 'flappy birds' making anyone else want to completely smash up their phone? No? Ok.


----------



## Valanita

Royoyo said:


> Is the game 'flappy birds' making anyone else want to completely smash up their phone? No? Ok.


Can you get it on Facebook?


----------



## Royoyo

Valanita said:


> Can you get it on Facebook?


I don't think you can. You can get it if you have an apple or android phone or tablet. But be warned it's addictive and very annoying lol.


----------



## ItsonlyChris

Ooooh, my friends were playing Flappy Birds in the canteen on Thursday. It really got them frustrated :laugh:

I'm going to try and stroll down to the pub tomorrow for the live performers and see how to sign up for next week, I think. Will have to get new strings  Then again, I did go for drinks after college so maybe it's still in my system


----------



## Valanita

Royoyo said:


> I don't think you can. You can get it if you have an apple or android phone or tablet. But be warned it's addictive and very annoying lol.


No, haven't either of those. Guess I shall never be addicted then.:lol:


----------



## Guest

Schmorl's nodes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Scheuermann's disease - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

BAH!!!


----------



## moggiemum

jon bda said:


> Schmorl's nodes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Scheuermann's disease - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> BAH!!!


i hope its not the latter  hope you ok xx


----------



## moggiemum

hi folks im busy busy , someone wants to say hi ................SusieSunshine xxx:001_wub:


----------



## moggiemum

ItsonlyChris said:


> _Am I allowed to just drop in and leave an unrelated post?_
> 
> Anyway, it's come to my attention that I don't know how to flirt and that I might have been flirting with everyone in my class without realising.


awwwwwwwwww  only you sorry but thats cute , im very not single 
but thought it was cute anyway , mind you my bf never believes me when i tell him he was born to flirt he just can't help it


----------



## moggiemum

Valanita said:


> No, but I did look all around the walls & floor before I got into bed & asked OH, who was asleep, I woke him up, if he'd seen one. He was not amused. & his answer is unprintable.:lol:


omg what did he say you can use some asterisks ok you can use loads of asterisks :lol:


----------



## Royoyo




----------



## cheekyscrip

moggiemum said:


> hi folks im busy busy , someone wants to say hi ................SusieSunshine xxx:001_wub:


ohhhh..awww.....:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Guest

moggiemum said:


> i hope its not the latter  hope you ok xx


Its both my dear...and a damaged L5 disc as well...and again my doctor seems content to send me on my way, this time while the disc disintegrates enough for the vertebrae above and below to fuse themselves together. He tells me it should only take two to three years...oh, and that my back resembles that of someone at least 60 years old...


----------



## Guest

29 Insanely-Cute Animals Who Just Can't Stop Eating


----------



## MCWillow

So...... the evening receptionist has decided to apply for the job of my line manager (who is retiring at the end of this month). This is the person whos mistakes I pick up and rectify when I get in each morning. The one who leaves me notes on a regular basis because she doesnt know how to do crap.

The one I leave notes for, to let her know how to do things properly...

The only reason I didn't apply for it (because I can do it standing on my head) is that they want the new person at their beck and call, and to cover the evening shifts (at the end of a full working day) if the evening girls ring in sick or dont turn up. It would also be less hours and less money (because of the fewer hrs).

I did go to the centre manager and tell her that if said evening girl was sitting in the 'supervisors' chair, I would NOT be sitting in mine!


----------



## moggiemum

jon bda said:


> Its both my dear...and a damaged L5 disc as well...and again my doctor seems content to send me on my way, this time while the disc disintegrates enough for the vertebrae above and below to fuse themselves together. He tells me it should only take two to three years...oh, and that my back resembles that of someone at least 60 years old...


so sorry , my brother has crumbling spine hes only 46 , but he takes the painkillers and carries on , is there any point getting second opinion ?? hope so xx


----------



## Mr Gizmo

MCWillow said:


> So...... the evening receptionist has decided to apply for the job of my line manager (who is retiring at the end of this month). This is the person whos mistakes I pick up and rectify when I get in each morning. The one who leaves me notes on a regular basis because she doesnt know how to do crap.
> 
> The one I leave notes for, to let her know how to do things properly...
> 
> The only reason I didn't apply for it (because I can do it standing on my head) is that they want the new person at their beck and call, and to cover the evening shifts (at the end of a full working day) if the evening girls ring in sick or dont turn up. It would also be less hours and *less money *(because of the fewer hrs).
> 
> I did go to the centre manager and tell her that if said evening girl was sitting in the 'supervisors' chair, I would NOT be sitting in mine!


Surely she will be found out and won't get the position anyway.
Less money for you but I presume it would be an increase for her.
I don't blame you for staying where you are.


----------



## MCWillow

Mr Gizmo said:


> Surely she will be found out and won't get the position anyway.
> Less money for you but I presume it would be an increase for her.
> I don't blame you for staying where you are.


No she wont get it, she wont even get an interview, she has none of the skills they are looking for - it just annoyed me that someone who hasn't been there a year (I've been there 10 years), and still cant do her own job properly thinks she can can suddenly become my supervisor :blink: :lol:


----------



## Lavenderb

[youtube_browser]-7jS7X-2ggA[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Valanita

Those puppets look like Muppets. I love the Muppets.


----------



## Mr Gizmo

Valanita said:


> Those puppets look like Muppets. I love the Muppets.


 Sesame Street,a spin off of the Muppets.


----------



## Valanita

[youtube_browser]drBdvxtauoM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Lavenderb

The power of one sentence....isn't it amazing the effect one little sentence can have.

Take for instance the case of the missing 'Acer Iconia Tablet'.....carefully placed in the lounge only to dissapear moments later and cue the annoying bickering of one 16 yr old female and one 7 yr old boy as to where the item is.

'If that tablet isnt recovered in 10 seconds you are going to bed' I say to my youngest.....and hey presto, on the count of 5 the tablet reappeared and calm again fell over the household....amen


----------



## moggiemum

brilliant  but does it work with cat toys .......................no


----------



## Flamingoes

Too tired to read evvverything since I last posted so can I have a summery pleaseth 

xx


----------



## moggiemum

me too dont go near lostbears thread  very long funny and a wee bit risky in fun though , im new mummie so very tired , lots of new cats and kittens in cat chat thats all i know some beautiful images in my thread s and a lot of very bad weather , jon has bad back cheekyscript got garfield, guess what animal  beautiful  xx

oh and there are a few muppets about ,lol x


----------



## Guest

moggiemum said:


> is there any point getting second opinion ??


I think i will hon, i didn't fill me with confidence that he couldn't actually find any of the images from my mri scan on his computer, so just showed me some of a random spine on Google instead.

I've also been told before by him that the fact that one side of my nose is constantly blocked is most likely just down to me being allergic to something in the air at work...and there was nothing they could do for that either...


----------



## Guest

Hi Flams!


----------



## Flamingoes

moggiemum said:


> me too dont go near lostbears thread  very long funny and a wee bit risky in fun though , im new mummie so very tired , lots of new cats and kittens in cat chat thats all i know some beautiful images in my thread s and a lot of very bad weather , jon has bad back cheekyscript got garfield, guess what animal  beautiful  xx
> 
> oh and there are a few muppets about ,lol x


I've already seen and had awful issues with my lovely LB's thread :lol:

I know about Garfield (CS is a personal offline friend and such)

You have a new puss?!

My next mission was to look at your lovely image thread :yesnod: xx


----------



## Flamingoes

jon bda said:


> Hi Flams!


Heya lovely, hope you and Shelly are good xx


----------



## Mr Gizmo

moggiemum said:


> me too dont go near lostbears thread  very long funny and a wee bit risky in fun though , im new mummie so very tired , lots of new cats and kittens in cat chat thats all i know some beautiful images in my thread s and a lot of very bad weather , jon has bad back cheekyscript got garfield, guess what animal  beautiful  xx
> 
> *oh and there are a few muppets about* ,lol x


 Oy,leave me alone. :glare:


----------



## Valanita

Flamingoes said:


> Too tired to read evvverything since I last posted so can I have a summery pleaseth
> 
> xx


Hi, Flams.:001_smile:


----------



## Flamingoes

Valanita said:


> Hi, Flams.:001_smile:


Hello flap a lot 

:001_wub:


----------



## moggiemum

she who flaps fastest and longest shall tire quickest , not our valentina strength of noble horse 

and think westie-ma has been kidnapped again :blink:


----------



## MCWillow

Why is your dream job always advertised at not enough hours??!!

Have phoned about a job tonight, that I would _really_ enjoy doing, but its only 20 hours ( I currently do 32), and no wage/hourly rate on the advert ......

I have worked out the hours on minimum wage, and its half of what I bring home now - no way I could even contemplate it if that _is_ the case 

The person I needed to talk to wasn't there tonight, but they have my details to contact me - I kinda think I am hoping against hope that I _can_ do it (financially), but knowing in my heart of hearts that I can't *sigh*


----------



## Lavenderb

MCWillow said:


> Why is your dream job always advertised at not enough hours??!!
> 
> Have phoned about a job tonight, that I would _really_ enjoy doing, but its only 20 hours ( I currently do 32), and no wage/hourly rate on the advert ......
> 
> I have worked out the hours on minimum wage, and its half of what I bring home now - no way I could even contemplate it if that _is_ the case
> 
> The person I needed to talk to wasn't there tonight, but they have my details to contact me - I kinda think I am hoping against hope that I _can_ do it (financially), but knowing in my heart of hearts that I can't *sigh*


If its meant to be it will happen...sending good vibes


----------



## Valanita

MCWillow said:


> Why is your dream job always advertised at not enough hours??!!
> 
> Have phoned about a job tonight, that I would _really_ enjoy doing, but its only 20 hours ( I currently do 32), and no wage/hourly rate on the advert ......
> 
> I have worked out the hours on minimum wage, and its half of what I bring home now - no way I could even contemplate it if that _is_ the case
> 
> The person I needed to talk to wasn't there tonight, but they have my details to contact me - I kinda think I am hoping against hope that I _can_ do it (financially), but knowing in my heart of hearts that I can't *sigh*


Ask for more money per hour & see what they say.
Explain you would really love the job but can't manage on the wages they are offering.


----------



## Valanita

Went to walk out the front door into our porch & this black dangly thing was hanging in front of my face, side stepped it & it shot up to the ceiling. It's now out in the cold & wet outdoors.:aureola::devil: I am so cruel.


----------



## Guest

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151867845922014

:lol:


----------



## moggiemum

jon bda said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151867845922014
> 
> :lol:


awwwwwwwwwwwwww bless  have you ever???


----------



## Guest

moggiemum said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwww bless  have you ever???


NOPE!!!

...have ended up sat smack bang in the middle of a roundabout after taking off from a petrol station not having kicked the sidestand up properly though!!!
:lol:


----------



## Valanita

What an idiot!


----------



## bordie

I just done a big fart


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]dXZ-ijNAFVM[/youtube_browser]

Nice night out!


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]E1IFDO7KHAE[/youtube_browser]

:lol:


----------



## moggiemum

:yikes::lol::hand:


----------



## MCWillow

I know something you dont knooooooooow


----------



## MCWillow

jon bda said:


> [youtube_browser]E1IFDO7KHAE[/youtube_browser]
> 
> :lol:


OMG!!!! :yikes: :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## piggybaker

I would like to dump my brother and his extremely silly, lazy girlfriend in here please, that way I know they are safe for the day and I will pick them back up after work when I can revisit the problem!!!!!
Thank you

Oh PS don't feed the girlfriend you've all seen gremlins !!!!:lol:


----------



## cheekyscrip

since I got Garfield baby Scrip stopped eating...no,he eats his treats etc...but not his food!


Garfield has allsorts of health issues at themo,so is specialneeds kitty and takes lots of time..meanwhilehe also takes over Scrip's basket ,toys and sofa..



but then Scrip does seem to be heavier not thinner?




and cat seems to miaow hungry miaows a lot?



very suspicious....:sosp::sosp:


----------



## cheekyscrip

sad , very sad......








inbread dog...


----------



## piggybaker

Ok back to pick up my package.. And try and sort it out :mad2:


----------



## DoodlesRule

I have just had an email off Gary Kemp :yesnod:


----------



## Mr Gizmo

MCWillow said:


> I know something you dont knooooooooow


Well I've spent all day as curious as the proverbial cat.
Are we allowed to know ? :confused1:


----------



## MCWillow

Mr Gizmo said:


> Well I've spent all day as curious as the proverbial cat.
> Are we allowed to know ? :confused1:


Not yet


----------



## Mr Gizmo

MCWillow said:


> Not yet


Doh,I'll keep checking in then. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

I really want that knife block
:lol:


----------



## moggiemum

hey i cant check if its after 9 o clock watershed i wanted to put something up but my computer gone strange no info bar at top no side bar  ahh no i cant even get out to get my picture you are stuck with me forever on pf ...:thumbup::scared::lol:....:confused1:...:aureola: SusieSunshine stop walking on my keyboard  help ................... :confused1:what time is it ? what do i do just power off 

willow what you up to , are you meeting gary kemp ?


----------



## Mr Gizmo

Mr Gizmo said:


> Doh,I'll keep checking in then. :thumbup:


Still waiting Mrs. McWillow. :Yawn:Singing::bored:


----------



## MCWillow

Mr Gizmo said:


> Still waiting Mrs. McWillow. :Yawn:Singing::bored:


You'll be waiting a while....  :lol:


----------



## moggiemum

hey thanks for all the help guys lol i was proper locked in but i found a way out ahaaaaaaaaaaaa,

so i went and found this lol

watch the lad in chair but keep an eye on the barber as well lol

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152164407783847&set=vb.21563153846&type=2&theater

willowwwwwwwwww you are mean lol


----------



## MCWillow

Where did Gary Kemp come into it?? :lol:

Glad ya puter is sorted though  

ETA: Just watched that clip PMSL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moggiemum

DoodlesRule said:


> I have just had an email off Gary Kemp :yesnod:


for atttention of willow
i though you was both off for threesome :lol::lol:


----------



## DoodlesRule

moggiemum said:


> for atttention of willow
> i though you was both off for threesome :lol::lol:


Sadly it wasn't THE Gary Kemp, just some random guy from an insurance company - unless he works in insurance now


----------



## Mr Gizmo

DoodlesRule said:


> Sadly it wasn't THE Gary Kemp, just some random guy from an insurance company - unless he works in insurance now


you never know,times are hard.


----------



## ItsonlyChris

Sorry that I keep dropping in 

I just finished a bottle of Jack Daniels so that I could bring it to photography tomorrow as a project.

I sort of regret it. Then again, I know what I'll be drinking on Tuesday before I go up to play on stage  I haven't actually told anyone what I'm planning on playing, but I'll tell you guys.

Wagon Wheel - Darius Rucker - Old Crow Medicine Show - Bob Dylan
Hurt - Johnny Cash
Play it Again OR Call Me Maybe - Luke Bryan or Carly Rae Jepsen

Only three, I could play four but Play it Again uses the same chords as Call Me Maybe and call me maybe has more meaning to me compared to play it again.

Sorry for the massive post :laugh: finishing off that whiskey made me a little happy.


----------



## moggiemum

hi chris you do know you done could ave put that there JD in another little old flask to keep ,...hehe hope you like my american accent im working on it , 

dont kno all the songs but love bob and johnny :thumbsup: check out john martyn not sure if you like his stuff but guitar playing is awesome , he invented the echo plex , i like black horse and the cherry tree by ???cant remember and john martyns -may you never lay your head down , and bob dylans - i'll be your baby tonight 

best wishes for your thing tomorrow im sure you will be brilliant :thumbsup:


----------



## DoodlesRule

:thumbup: Yipee I have been asked to babysit tonight


----------



## MoggyBaby

I really wish some people would realise that the invention of the telephone eliminates the need to shout!!!!!!! :mad2:






.


----------



## Royoyo

I can't stop eating today, somebody help me! I've eaten a whole multipack of kit-kats and a KFC and now I want wine!










In other news, the wind was so bad yesterday  I've never seen so many trees being blown down, was dead bad.

I hope everyone's doing okayyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## Kitty_pig

Omg Im actually starving :cryin:


----------



## moggiemum

Kitty_pig said:


> Omg Im actually starving :cryin:


where have you been we missed you , well i did , now eat something, me too actually:blush::w00t: xx


----------



## Kitty_pig

moggiemum said:


> where have you been we missed you , well i did , now eat something, me too actually:blush::w00t: xx


I have been hiding under a rock with my baby and trying to convince hubby to let us get a dog :lol: I missed you too! I ate a banana butty


----------



## moggiemum

awww thats nice  the baby i mean and the banana butty oooeee and the possible doggie , do you have kittys ?


----------



## Kitty_pig

moggiemum said:


> awww thats nice  the baby i mean and the banana butty oooeee and the possible doggie , do you have kittys ?


yup two  both blck and white moggy monsters x


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]gLDYtH1RH-U[/youtube_browser]

If your scared of heights, this is not the video you are looking for...and don't watch it to the end!


----------



## Lavenderb

jon bda said:


> [youtube_browser]gLDYtH1RH-U[/youtube_browser]
> 
> If your scared of heights, this is not the video you are looking for...and don't watch it to the end!


They aren't right in the head surely


----------



## moggiemum

i want to hide under rock with my new tabby babby too  susiesunshine:blush:


that vid omg not for me but probably helps that they cant see the bottom for the fog/mist/smog? still:crying:


----------



## Guest

Lavenderb said:


> They aren't right in the head surely


I couldn't help but think, how long would you have to think about just falling off before you hit the floor!!!


----------



## westie~ma

Cadbury's Creme Eggs, I finally gave in and bought some. £2 for 12, eaten two hidden the rest in the wine fridge out in Brutus :sosp:


----------



## moggiemum

12 creme eggs where from ?????i need to know are they regular sized for £2 :cryin:want some nowwwwwwwwww:crazy:


----------



## MCWillow

westie~ma said:


> Cadbury's Creme Eggs, I finally gave in and bought some. £2 for 12, eaten two hidden the rest in the wine fridge out in Brutus :sosp:


You can't put chocolate in the _fridge_!! 

I reckon D only puts choccy in the fridge so I dont eat it - I mean, honestly, everyone knows chocolate is better at room temperature - a fridge just _ruins_ it!


----------



## moggiemum

very very true willow i think we need to hatch a rescue mission:tongue_smilie: , disgraceful :nono: hatch < lol :001_smile:


----------



## westie~ma

MCWillow said:


> You can't put chocolate in the _fridge_!!
> 
> I reckon D only puts choccy in the fridge so I dont eat it - I mean, honestly, everyone knows chocolate is better at room temperature - a fridge just _ruins_ it!





moggiemum said:


> very very true willow i think we need to hatch a rescue mission:tongue_smilie: , disgraceful :nono: hatch < lol :001_smile:


Not that I eat much chocolate but when I do I like mine cold :blink: Cover your ears then McWillow cos *whispers* put my Crunchies in the freezer :crazy:


----------



## Kitty_pig

westie~ma said:


> Not that I eat much chocolate but when I do I like mine cold :blink: Cover your ears then McWillow cos *whispers* put my Crunchies in the freezer :crazy:


I do that too!


----------



## Royoyo

I'm currently watching Bridget Jones and I have this terrible feeling that I'm going to end up exactly like her :crying::crying: 

What's everyone else upto?


----------



## moggiemum

hugging cats thinking about food again and listening to the howling wind its a bit gusty in london atm  need to switch off my brain and watch a good movie , missed bridget , we had guests but i fancy movie and snacks in bed now


----------



## Royoyo

moggiemum said:


> hugging cats thinking about food again and listening to the howling wind its a bit gusty in london atm  need to switch off my brain and watch a good movie , missed bridget , we had guests but i fancy movie and snacks in bed now


Awww  it's quite windy here too! Your new addition is gorgeous btw moggiemum!


----------



## delca1

So windy here too, it's howling down the chimney, think there will be trees down and other damage around this way by morning 
As for chocolate I have a stash of giant chocolate buttons in the cupboard, never, ever in the fridge or the freezer!!! Why on earth the packets are supposed to be for sharing I'll never know


----------



## Firedog

delca1 said:


> So windy here too, it's howling down the chimney, think there will be trees down and other damage around this way by morning
> As for chocolate I have a stash of giant chocolate buttons in the cupboard, never, ever in the fridge or the freezer!!! Why on earth the packets are supposed to be for sharing I'll never know


Thank you, you have just reminded me that I have a large bag of peanut m&m's hidden.


----------



## moggiemum

Royoyo said:


> Awww  it's quite windy here too! Your new addition is gorgeous btw moggiemum!


thankyou we love her so much she is a very bouncy little sunbeam, so confidant and loving xx


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]7onFrBK_hKE[/youtube_browser]

So bad it could possibly be quite good?
:lol:


----------



## Guest

So we've had Valentines Day...ladies, mark your calander...

Steak and BJ Day - The Official Website

:lol:


----------



## Lavenderb

jon bda said:


> So we've had Valentines Day...ladies, mark your calander...
> 
> Steak and BJ Day - The Official Website
> 
> :lol:


BJ? = Beat Jon :laugh:


----------



## moggiemum

bj - bad jon 

hey you gonna need thet steak for youreye jon best order two lol xx


----------



## Firedog

Is it me or is the new Haribo advert bloody irritating?

Has anyone seen the cat/budgie advert by Freeview?, that I brilliant.


----------



## moggiemum

i love the free view ad my sis in law sent it , my ankhstar likes to sing to them first before eating  given the chance lol


----------



## Valanita

I am going to bed, feel very shivery & tired.


----------



## moggiemum

Valanita said:


> I am going to bed, feel very shivery & tired.


hope you feelin better tomorrow xxx


----------



## Valanita

moggiemum said:


> hope you feelin better tomorrow xxx


Thank you, MM. Yes I do feel better today.


----------



## Lavenderb

Just watched the lego movie, its awesome lol.


----------



## Guest

Random lorry i was following this morning, managed to miss to get the private 'Mave' reg in the picture though...bah!!!
:lol:


----------



## cheekyscrip

I did not get any Valentines this year..none!


not even from lil cheeklet!!


then I spotted his card...opened it 


"Happy Valentine Day.....


to my Cat and My Dog"




it said!!!





:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Gizmo

jon bda said:


> Random lorry i was following this morning, managed to miss to get the private 'Mave' reg in the picture though...bah!!!
> :lol:


Hope you were stationary when you took the pic. :wink: Singing:


----------



## moggiemum




----------



## MCWillow

Can't wait til next weekend   :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

MCWillow said:


> Can't wait til next weekend   :thumbup:


Don't tease!!!


----------



## MCWillow

jon bda said:


> Don't tease!!!


Mavis and Hilda will be reunited to wreak havoc wherever they go :lol:


----------



## Guest

MCWillow said:


> Mavis and Hilda will be reunited to wreak havoc wherever they go :lol:


Mavis Plant Hire must be doing okay then?
:lol:


----------



## moggiemum

my mum in hospital  good news is they got her just in time - dirvictulitis with perforation , on antibiotic iv and other meds , hopefully the perforation will heal without the need for surgery and the antibiotics will do their magic , doc said she has been a very very ill stubborn lady , she shoulda been on iv antibiotics a week or two ago , she is very lucky lady, spoke with her today and she says it the best she has felt for a long time , shes lost quite a bit of weight and blood pressure a bit low but the care she is recieving is excellant and hopefully she might be allowed home in a few days ,...phew , love you mum xxx get well soon xx


----------



## Guest

moggiemum said:


> my mum in hospital  good news is they got her just in time - dirvictulitis with perforation , on antibiotic iv and other meds , hopefully the perforation will heal without the need for surgery and the antibiotics will do their magic , doc said she has been a very very ill stubborn lady , she shoulda been on iv antibiotics a week or two ago , she is very lucky lady, spoke with her today and she says it the best she has felt for a long time , shes lost quite a bit of weight and blood pressure a bit low but the care she is recieving is excellant and hopefully she might be allowed home in a few days ,...phew , love you mum xxx get well soon xx


Always horrible when something like this happens hon, my mum got taken in the other week for a couple of days. Heal fast grumpy old lady!


----------



## moggiemum

aww mums eh  i threatened my mum with a visit including two cats in tow if she dont get better soon, she did chuckle  best wises for your mum too jon xx 

edit haha Freudian slip there ^^- best wishes and wises too


----------



## MCWillow

Only liked because I was just about to message you to see how she is - glad they know what they are dealing with, and seem to be on top of it xx


----------



## moggiemum

aww thanks willow , i meant to message you today thanks for yesterday xx


----------



## moggiemum

haha just thought this was sooooooo funnee , i love jim carey 

and we havent had any beauty type threads for a while , tinks has been gone a longggggggggg time this time


----------



## K9Steve

Hello Everyone! Sorry I haven't been online for quite awhile, but I will be back as soon as I complete an assignment for a client!


----------



## Valanita

Off to watch *Nashville on More4* now, I find it compulsive viewing, but wish they'd show it at an earlier time.


----------



## piggybaker

Just dropping my parents off. Grrr will be back in the morning for pick up!! But the need to understand that I won't be stomped on!!!


----------



## MCWillow

Can't wait til tomorrow!!


ME MAVIS IS VISITING MOGWARTS :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

*WHOO HOO!!!*

First day of freedom...i have next week off!!!
:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Most random purchase ever in Sports Direct, a new pair of work trousers and a 3 to 6 month babys Tigger outfit!!!
:lol:


----------



## Guest

jon bda said:


> Most random purchase ever in Sports Direct, a new pair of work trousers and a 3 to 6 month babys Tigger outfit!!!
> :lol:


And you turn your back for a moment...


----------



## MCWillow

OMG! Nightnurse is the most vile thing known to man :yesnod:

Just saying!


----------



## Blackcats

Junk shop, ey?

So what are the rules of the fabulous junk shop? Do we share, do we sell, do we swap?

Well, let's see what I have...

She rummages through crap, throwing pots, mugs, bears, cards, books, across the room, sighing as the beads of sweat roll down her neck. The cats run for cover and peer behind the sofa with curious and angered eyes.

Fidget turns to Tibbs: 'The crazy is off on one again'

Tibbs: 'Yeah, well as long as there's treat in there somewhere, I don't care'

Fidget 'If anybody will be having treats it will be me. Don't make me poop in your litter tray again'

Tibbs 'So it was you. You dirty piece of....why I ought to box your ears. But it will ruin my beautiful coat'

Both turn as more things are thrown and Fidget straightens up more when something pretty and purple appears on the floor.

'Ooooh, a feather, a feather'

Fidget runs out and inspects with caution and excitement, sniffing at all the peculiar items around.

Tibbs stays where she is, perfectly happy and knowing she was being the clever one. She smiled devilishly when Fidget began pawing at the feather.

'Hey check it out. Oh, and this one too. Black leather with a bell, and what are those spikes for'

Tibbs smiles 'It's the humans toys, ya know. They have them too'

Fidget stops, ducking just in time when another leaflet flies through the air. T t t .....oys?

The owner stops searching through the boxes of crap when she hears a scream of a yowl and scowls at fidget. 'Naughty girl, those are not toys for you. Mummy best hide these ones from the junk shop'

Fidget looks at the slave with horrified eyes and scowls when Tibbs laugh 'But, but, it's a feather'

Tibbs comes out from under the table, tail up, bum positioned in front of Fidget. 'Poop in my litter tray again and I'll tell them all outside. Toby will have a good laugh'

Fidget yowls more and goes to swipe Tibbs before being scooped up in a baby position.

'Drop me now vile woman. I never want to play in your room again'

'Come on treaty time. We'll play with da wand later. You can play with the feathers then'

  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Valanita

I bought a Snoopy BAB at this mornings car boot & it works, for £1. Yay! He is so cute.


----------



## Guest

Val, you are starting to make me get the shakes for going to the booty again!  Gonna have to visit a couple when the weather gets a bit better...


----------



## Valanita

jon bda said:


> Val, you are starting to make me get the shakes for going to the booty again!  Gonna have to visit a couple when the weather gets a bit better...


Went to two, bought the Snoopy at the first in the rain. It was only light rain tho. We were surprised at how many car booters had actually turned up to sell. The second car boot was not so good.
Those two are on all year round, whatever the weather, unless it's 6 feet of snow. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gizmo

Valanita said:


> Went to two, bought the Snoopy at the first in the rain. It was only light rain tho. We were surprised at how many car booters had actually turned up to sell. The second car boot was not so good.
> Those two are on all year round, whatever the weather, unless it's 6 feet of snow. :thumbsup:


 I'm starting to get withdraw symptoms as well,the only decent one around here starts again about Easter time.


----------



## Guest

The biggest one local to us is on all year round, although for the winter months they switch to a smaller field next door to the usual venue. In the summer it is absolutely huge though, but when i finished going there every week it seemed to be filling up with traders...


----------



## Mr Gizmo

That does become a problem when they let traders in they become more of a market than boot sale.:sad:
Our one states that traders are not allowed but they still let them in and they are obvious.


----------



## Valanita

Mr Gizmo said:


> I'm starting to get withdraw symptoms as well,the only decent one around here starts again about Easter time.


Sad for you. Ours all year are on hard standing, Field ones start at Easter.



jon bda said:


> The biggest one local to us is on all year round, although for the winter months they switch to a smaller field next door to the usual venue. In the summer it is absolutely huge though, but when i finished going there every week it seemed to be filling up with traders...





Mr Gizmo said:


> That does become a problem when they let traders in they become more of a market than boot sale.:sad:
> Our one states that traders are not allowed but they still let them in and they are obvious.


The first one we went to is a market as well. But its not a problem, you can get bargains from those stalls as well.


----------



## Valanita

:Yawn:It's bed time, night to all still here.:Yawn:


----------



## ItsonlyChris

I just ordered my new phone  £16 a month sounds okay for me, at the moment. It should be here tomorrow, so I'll have my friends write down their numbers for me, during college, since I can't access my old phone


----------



## Royoyo

I love people watching. I have a strange neighbour who does that baton thing? Where you throw it in the air and spin it around and march around and stuff, I can't remember what it's called. 

But yeah she's in her back garden doing that, it's hilarious how into it she gets, she's definitely in her 50's. 

I need to stop spying on my neighbours, people will start to think im the strange one. Meep.


----------



## Mr Gizmo

Royoyo said:


> I love people watching. I have a strange neighbour who does that baton thing? Where you throw it in the air and spin it around and march around and stuff, I can't remember what it's called.
> 
> But yeah she's in her back garden doing that, it's hilarious how into it she gets, she's definitely in her 50's.
> 
> I need to stop spying on my neighbours, people will start to think im the strange one. Meep.


Baton twirling. :biggrin:
I think it's very impresive and a good way to stay fit.
I couldn't do it myself though.


----------



## Guest

Royoyo said:


> I love people watching. I have a strange neighbour who does that baton thing? Where you throw it in the air and spin it around and march around and stuff, I can't remember what it's called.
> 
> But yeah she's in her back garden doing that, it's hilarious how into it she gets, she's definitely in her 50's.
> 
> I need to stop spying on my neighbours, people will start to think im the strange one. Meep.


Love people watching, like to get a coffee if we're in town and just sit down and watch what everyones up too...


----------



## Mr Gizmo

jon bda said:


> Love people watching, like to get a coffee if we're in town and just sit down and watch what everyones up too...


Same as but it my case it's sitting in a pub garden.


----------



## moggiemum

i love watching people too , but its not me curtain twitching late at night lol, its my two cats haha , i might put a sign up


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]y6RgXN9XTxc[/youtube_browser]


----------



## delca1

Daren't show this to my OH or he'll get ideas about where to keep his precious bike!


----------



## Flamingoes

delca1 said:


> Daren't show this to my OH or he'll get ideas about where to keep his precious bike!


First post I've seen by clicking 'last page'

I shall refrain from commenting and return when things are restored to (almost) sanity :lol:


----------



## Guest

delca1 said:


> Daren't show this to my OH or he'll get ideas about where to keep his precious bike!


Go on!!!


----------



## delca1

Absolutely no chance!


----------



## westie~ma

Today I've put together three drawers for the desk I put together on Friday. Moved a load of stuff around to make more space. 

Tonight I have go back to stick bubble wrap on her windows, that'll please her, no really it will


----------



## Firedog

I have been wondering where SueWhite has got to lately but I have just realised she has been filming the new Walkers crisps advert.


----------



## Valanita

jon bda said:


> [youtube_browser]y6RgXN9XTxc[/youtube_browser]


She knew how to turn the lights on. I expected it to shoot across the room.



delca1 said:


> Daren't show this to my OH or he'll get ideas about where to keep his precious bike!


It was a very clean bike!



Flamingoes said:


> First post I've seen by clicking 'last page'
> 
> I shall refrain from commenting and return when things are restored to (almost) sanity :lol:


They will never be sane here, Flams, it isn't in their nature.



jon bda said:


> Go on!!!


Luckilly Son has sold his bike now.


----------



## Valanita

I've just heard 4 loud bangs/explosions here, one shook the sun lounge windows. No idea what they were & no one else seems to either.


----------



## MoggyBaby

Valanita said:


> I've just heard 4 loud bangs/explosions here, one shook the sun lounge windows. No idea what they were & no one else seems to either.


You haven't found an aeroplane in the garden by any chance? There's one gone missing...


----------



## Valanita

My next door neighbour thinks it's the new place that periodically cleans out it's pipes etc this way. Apparently they do warn people living near that they are going to do it, but we are around 5 miles away here. If this is it, they sure must be loud nearer the plant.


----------



## Valanita

Another horse has had to be put down, at Cheltenham in the Champion hurdle, back injury, his name, Our Coner. A 5 year old, what a waste.


----------



## MoggyBaby

Valanita said:


> Another horse has had to be put down, at Cheltenham in the Champion hurdle, back injury, his name, Our Coner. A 5 year old, what a waste.


    

I still think it would be much more fun to watch the humans run around with the horses on THEIR backs!!! See how much they still rate the sport then! :incazzato:


----------



## Valanita

Don't get me wrong, I used to work in a racing stable & I love watching NH racing, but it is always sad to see a fall that doesn't turn out right. 
Horses have to be put down in most horse sports & horses, riders & jockeys get injured, it's a dangerous sport. Even hacking out can be dangerous. A person I knew died in a road accident on a quiet country lane & her horse had to be distroyed.


----------



## Mr Gizmo

MoggyBaby said:


> You haven't found an aeroplane in the garden by any chance? There's one gone missing...


Bad taste. :nonod:


----------



## Mirx3

Just noticed this on the back of the crisp bag lol


----------



## MCWillow

All the money I have spent on cat beds over nearly 3 years..... the only two in use are the two I have just made!  :thumbup:


----------



## ItsonlyChris

Finally decided to join the gym again! I'm hoping to get into a much better shape for my next academic year, provided that I pass this one


----------



## moggiemum

MCWillow said:


> All the money I have spent on cat beds over nearly 3 years..... the only two in use are the two I have just made!  :thumbup:


pics please


----------



## MCWillow

Willow asleep in the tiny green catbed, Holly asleep in the flowery catbed, Rowan in the hammock on the tree, Cedar on the sofa, Blossy on the bed with D. Six purchased catbeds unused - two homemade catbeds used :thumbup:


----------



## moggiemum




----------



## Guest

Think i need another week off to recover from my first week back!!!


----------



## MCWillow

Listening to Mesh and chillin....

Mesh are the best band EVER! :yesnod:


----------



## Guest

MCWillow said:


> Listening to Mesh and chillin....
> 
> Mesh are the best band EVER! :yesnod:


Come on love, get down with the kids...

[youtube_browser]o_v9MY_FMcw[/youtube_browser]


----------



## moggiemum

no partying for me im exhausted  and willow is partly to blame as she inspired me to finish an unfinsihed project , so (sew ) i made a cushion for my cat tower , haha it was square so i cut it into a circle and sewed it back up with a rib around the edge -tidy ( shhhushh the one in the den is still of a square nature lol) yawns ,............thanks willow, radox for you jon , hope Jasper is ok tonight xx

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/357110-wicker-tower-basket.html


----------



## Guest

moggiemum said:


> no partying for me im exhausted  and willow is partly to blame as she inspired me to finish an unfinsihed project , so (sew ) i made a cushion for my cat tower , haha it was square so i cut it into a circle and sewed it back up with a rib around the edge -tidy ( shhhushh the one in the den is still of a square nature lol) yawns ,............thanks willow, radox for you jon , hope Jasper is ok tonight xx
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/357110-wicker-tower-basket.html


Medicinal alcohol for me tonight my dear , and Jaspers having cuddles...










...vets rang Shelley earlier today to say they still haven't got the results they thought they would have back wednesday though. Wish they would pull their finger out.


----------



## moggiemum

aww cosy night with his friends ,give him gentle hugs from me  xx

could do with some medicinal meself but i left it too late now  ahh well saves me some money


----------



## Gillywilly

Sorry to post on here , but Moggies mum, please can you look at the thread about the Persian wanting a home.
Not sure what's going on !


----------



## moggiemum

Gillywilly said:


> Sorry to post on here , but Moggies mum, please can you look at the thread about the Persian wanting a home.
> Not sure what's going on !


hi gilly i have messages you and replyed on thread as well , stay calm it ll be ok im sure


----------



## Guest

:lol:


----------



## delca1

jon you are sooooooooo baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaadddd. But I laughed anyway


----------



## ItsonlyChris

Started this dieting malarky  I've sorted out breakfast, but it's going to be difficult asking my mother for smaller portions... I love her cooking  I'll actually join the gym tomorrow depending on my money.


----------



## Firedog

It is going to be one of those days. I have already poured my cup of tea onto my ready brek instead of hot milk.


----------



## MoggyBaby

Firedog said:


> *It is going to be one of those days.* I have already poured my cup of tea onto my ready brek instead of hot milk.


I'm there with you hun!!

Nearly took out a woman & her car door this morning because the silly bint opened it wide without checking for traffic. Thank goodness for my brand new brakes!!!

Then had a customer giving me a hard time on the phone over a comment I had made which had been totally mis-interpreted!!!!

Finally... the IWC is at work and her twittering is giving me a headache!

A-N-D breathe.................................!!!!! 

.


----------



## suzy93074

Hellooooooooo :smile: havent been on for a while so thought I would peek my head in to see how you are all doing ! xxxx


----------



## MoggyBaby

suzy93074 said:


> Hellooooooooo :smile: havent been on for a while so thought I would peek my head in to see how you are all doing ! xxxx


Been too busy playing with that black cock of yours haven't ya!!!!! :skep:

:blink:

.


----------



## suzy93074

MoggyBaby said:


> Been too busy playing with that black cock of yours haven't ya!!!!! :skep:
> 
> :blink:
> 
> .


HAHA! :crazy::crazy: actually Ive been frequenting another forum ... not a pet one though lol - a book one - Ive started my own novel  something Ive always wanted to do but never had the guts but im giving it a go hehe  - really enjoying it ! - hows things with the Mogster!? xxxx


----------



## MoggyBaby

suzy93074 said:


> HAHA! :crazy::crazy: actually Ive been frequenting another forum ... not a pet one though lol - a book one - Ive started my own novel  something Ive always wanted to do but never had the guts but im giving it a go hehe  - really enjoying it ! - hows things with the Mogster!? xxxx


Oh well done you. Good luck with it. I started mine about 6 yrs ago and haven't gotten past chapter 4. My problem is I can see the whole 'film' in my head but struggle to get what I see out of my head, into my fingers and onto the page. 

Life here is rocking along as it does. IWC maintaining her 'I' status with ease. 

.


----------



## suzy93074

MoggyBaby said:


> Oh well done you. Good luck with it. I started mine about 6 yrs ago and haven't gotten past chapter 4. My problem is I can see the whole 'film' in my head but struggle to get what I see out of my head, into my fingers and onto the page.
> 
> Life here is rocking along as it does. IWC maintaining her 'I' status with ease.
> 
> .


Thanks hun....although just to keep my naughty rep in place it is an erotica novel  - didnt want you thinking ive gone all sensible haha! Ive just finished chapter 8 ! move over Fifty Shades!!:tongue_smilie::tongue_smilie: im getting some pretty good feedback so will keep going till its finished  hope you get yours started again its really quite theraputic! 

Your IWC doesnt want to let you down by being so bloody annoying  lol dont you just wish you could wear ear plugs some days! :blink:xxx


----------



## MCWillow

Cedar is sitting on the arm of the sofa meowing his head off because hes just seen a teeny tiny spider on the ceiling :lol:


----------



## moggiemum

has it fallen on your head yet , dont laugh at least not with your head thrown back and mouth wide open :blink:


----------



## Lavenderb

I am eating a fluffernutter mmmmm :w00t:


----------



## Mr Gizmo

Lavenderb said:


> I am eating a fluffernutter mmmmm :w00t:


 Do tell.


----------



## Valanita

Got locked out of our house, I shut the door when we were going to local shop, neither OH or I had picked up our keys. Rang Daughter at work, from neighbours & she rescued us. We waited in the porch for 10 minutes for her. Thank goodness she works locally & has our keys. Then we got house & car keys & went to the shop.


----------



## Lavenderb

Mr Gizmo said:


> Do tell.


Marshmallow spread and peanut butter together in a sandwich


----------



## Guest

Lavenderb said:


> Marshmallow spread and peanut butter together in a sandwich


I would never have guessed that. Not in a million years. And now when you said what is was, I cannot imagine how marshmellow spread and peanut butter could be in a sandwich. :blink: A lollipop sandwich it sounds to me. Good for you. What did you drink with it? Cocoa with some bubbly?


----------



## moggiemum

hi mrs zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz , nice to see you xx

and lavs too , nice sandwich yummy  im sure i see tincan somewhere yesterday ?


----------



## MCWillow

And ****** to you, you silly immature little bint! 

(not to anyone here, just needed to say it!)

ETA: Wow - they even edit out bo11ox!


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]9gWqViqIdLU[/youtube_browser]

:laugh:


----------



## Guest

moggiemum said:


> hi mrs zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz , nice to see you xx QUOTE]
> 
> Nice to see you too.


----------



## Valanita

That pic reminds me of the first time our old dog Brandy, when a pup, saw herself in my bedroom mirror.


----------



## moggiemum

MrsZee said:


> moggiemum said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi mrs zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz , nice to see you xx QUOTE]
> 
> Nice to see you too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> klass i love it , that means really really good in irish hip speak  awwwwwwwwww xxx
Click to expand...


----------



## Fluketheduke

Does enybody enjoy browesing around charity shops?
Its surprising what you come across,though over last year or so have noticed how they have increased there prices.Especially OXFAM

You dont find the bargains you use to,unless you get there befor dealers who have arrangement with manager.


----------



## Guest

moggiemum said:


> klass i love it , that means really really good in irish hip speak  awwwwwwwwww xxx


Irish hip speak? "Klass i love it". I´ll so impress an Irish English teacher I know, Gabhan ... .


----------



## cheekyscrip

MrsZee..here you were hiding!
nice to see you again!
moggiemum..hi...



just to brag ...a bit


my dd with her school chess team brought Gold!!! from interschool champs and will go to Wales to compete!..

and she was soooo worried..first time at second A team board!!
(and their B team came second..they will go too!)
she was also qualified to compete in swimming in international competition under 12...!!1






ok...brag over



one for my baby then!!!


----------



## moggiemum

champion


----------



## Guest

cheekyscrip said:


> MrsZee..here you were hiding!
> nice to see you again!
> You too!
> 
> my dd with her school chess team brought Gold!!! from interschool champs and will go to Wales to compete!..
> 
> and she was soooo worried..first time at second A team board!!
> (and their B team came second..they will go too!)
> she was also qualified to compete in swimming in international competition under 12...!!1
> one for my baby then!!!


That is really good. She is very smart! I think I will have a toast just for her. 
And this is for the ladies (and for some gentlemen) one of my old time favourites stars:


----------



## Valanita

Car boots were ace today. So many sellers.


----------



## Guest

This is more like it, its sunday and MotoGP is back on the telly...excellent!
:thumbsup:


----------



## MCWillow

I wonder if its annoying when your plans don't work? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

MCWillow said:


> I wonder if its annoying when your plans don't work? :lol: :lol:
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess so


----------



## DoodlesRule

I am well pleased :thumbup: In the last 8 years have only got to see my son on mothers day if I go for a meal where he works, this year for the first time ever since he has been cheffing he is off, so not only do I see him but my grandson too 

Now especially for Moggiebaby cus you like bragging grannies - he giggled yesterday and he is only 8 weeks old, the child is a genius :001_tt1:


----------



## cheekyscrip

DoodlesRule said:


> I am well pleased :thumbup: In the last 8 years have only got to see my son on mothers day if I go for a meal where he works, this year for the first time ever since he has been cheffing he is off, so not only do I see him but my grandson too
> 
> Now especially for Moggiebaby cus you like bragging grannies - he giggled yesterday and he is only 8 weeks old, the child is a genius :001_tt1:


my eldest also did1..now heis the gruffiest teen ever!

and for one you Mrs Zee

http://ia.media-imdb.com/images/M/M...XkFtZTYwMzA2NDI2._V1_SX100_CR0,0,100,100_.jpg


----------



## MCWillow

Had a great evening! An old school friend of mine came round, we had a great time catching up and a good old natter. Its just occurred to me, we have known each other for *30 years*! 

How the hell did that happen???


----------



## moggiemum

awww willow remember these >



























now i feel old , i want candy - bow wow wow


----------



## Mr Gizmo

moggiemum said:


> i want candy - bow wow wow


:scared: Leave our beloved pet alone she's ours. :lol:


----------



## moggiemum

for mr gizmo and family 

[youtube_browser]aMICD3aMZpw&feature=kp[/youtube_browser] brilliant


----------



## cheekyscrip

and I added some new albums on my wall...(of my pesky duo...)








it shows I will do anything to avoid cleaning|!!!


----------



## MoggyBaby

MCWillow said:


> Had a great evening! An old school friend of mine came round, we had a great time catching up and a good old natter. Its just occurred to me, we have known each other for *30 years*!
> 
> *How the hell did that happen???*


Coz you're an old fart Hilda that's how!!!!! :lol:

.


----------



## DoodlesRule

Major trauma ........................... I have to go to the dreaded dentists tomorrow my tooth hurts


----------



## MoggyBaby

DoodlesRule said:


> Major trauma ........................... I have to go to the dreaded dentists tomorrow my tooth hurts


Merson is having his teefs done tomorrow. You are joining him in sympathy aren't ya?


----------



## DoodlesRule

MoggyBaby said:


> Merson is having his teefs done tomorrow. You are joining him in sympathy aren't ya?


In more ways than you imagine - I have sedation for fillings


----------



## Guest

This is no time to be getting in from work...
:mad2:


----------



## cheekyscrip

My big cheeklet had some charity canvassing to do...got clean Tshirt, lots of spray...
and then..thought he needs a prop...told youngest cheeklet to get his cub uniform on..take money pot and make "puppy eyes"..
off they trotted...



came back pretty soon..pot full enough...
all folks bare one gave them money!! :scared:


.....


----------



## ItsonlyChris

Finally seen some improvement in the gym! :thumbup: I'm keeping a consistent speed whilst on the stationary bike through the first four levels of resistance  Either my legs are getting stronger, or my cardio has improved. I'm hoping it's a bit of both  

Dang... it either hasn't sunk in yet, or I don't really care  I've never been that healthy and now I'm starting to get back on track


----------



## DoodlesRule

My tooth doesn't hurt as much today, maybe I should cancel the nasty dentists


----------



## Royoyo

I don't understand some people, we have this new person who's started at work and I have to sit next to her for most of the day. You would think starting a new job she would try to atleast have a conversation with me and seeing as she's a lot older than me (30 years older) I would've thought she'd be old enough to know that the way she's acting is kind of rude. 

Every time I try to speak to her she gives me yes or no answers. I tried to ask her questions where I couldn't just get a yes or no answer and her answers were blunt and straight to the point, she didn't ask me anything. I tried to crack a little joke to break the ice and she didn't even laugh, to be fair I thought my joke was actually pretty funny lol. 

She's been there for 2 weeks now, maybe she hates me, I don't know but she's got the personality of a bloody house plant! makes me feel all depressed having to sit by her all day, the day seems to drag


----------



## Mr Gizmo

Some house plants are quite funny to look at.


----------



## moggiemum

DoodlesRule said:


> My tooth doesn't hurt as much today, maybe I should cancel the nasty dentists


noooooooooooooooo :hand:

much better to get it done when its not hurting ,


----------



## Guest

Is it wrong i saw this out of the corner of my eye whilst looking for some mango chutney and lime pickle earlier and thought Morrisons where selling curried dog!!!










:lol:


----------



## Guest

Do you know what Japanese ladies call their retired husbands? Big trash! :shocked:

He is just a man with fish hanging from his ears. I´m sure his wife is so happy with him. Just could not join him for the walk, as she was busy listening to the plumbing.


----------



## Lavenderb

Happy mothers day to all mums. Silence is golden but I made the first move towards salvaging things.


----------



## Valanita

Brilliant day. Spent it buying at two morning car boots & selling at an afternoon one, with my lovely Daughter. The weather was fine, sunny & warm as well.


----------



## DogLover1981

I swear my family is composed of big little kids. My father broke a dog decoration at my place roughhousing with my brother. They were all visiting. *How many times did he yell at me for that as a kid?*


----------



## Guest

Bit of a shock earlier on, had to go and collect a customers car for MOT. After talking to him the other week i was expecting it to be his wifes Land Rover...










...i was a bit suprised when he handed me the keys to his Bentley to say the least!


----------



## moggiemum

not very much into cars as i dont drive , but i could live with that


----------



## Zaros

Post #1:

*HELLO. ANYBODY THERE?*


----------



## MCWillow

Just transferred some cash to my mates account....

GLASTONBURY TICKETS TOMORROW - WOOOOOOHOOOOOO


And ordered a new sleeping bag  :thumbup:


----------



## Mr Gizmo

jon bda said:


> Bit of a shock earlier on, had to go and collect a customers car for MOT. After talking to him the other week i was expecting it to be his wifes Land Rover...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...i was a bit suprised when he handed me the keys to his Bentley to say the least!


 Very nice,convertable as well.
Not much room for fishing tackle though.


----------



## Lavenderb

Just back from confronting my mother over my abusive childhood.....I feel so relieved, can't believe I did it.


----------



## Guest

Mr Gizmo said:


> Very nice,convertable as well.
> Not much room for fishing tackle though.


I suppose you could get the rods in okay if you dropped the roof...be buggered if you had a bivvy, bed and all that gear though...
:lol:


----------



## Guest

moggiemum said:


> not very much into cars as i dont drive , but i could live with that


Trust me my dear, you wouldn't want to put fuel in it!!!


----------



## MCWillow

I am such a bad bad mummy!

Blossy was asleep on the edge of the platform of the kitchen cat tree, and Rowan was on the doorstep opposite. I stopped to give Rowan some loves as he asked me so nicely, when I heard a noise behind me!

I turned round and Blossy had slipped off the platform - her back legs were in the hammock on the tree and her front legs were still on the platform! She scrambled up and started to wash.

I have never seen a cat look more embarrassed - and I can't stop laughing, I literally have tears streaming down my face :lol:


----------



## Lavenderb

I've just told Sam Smith, his voice makes me want to jump his bones :ihih:


----------



## MoggyBaby

MCWillow said:


> I am such a bad bad mummy!
> 
> Blossy was asleep on the edge of the platform of the kitchen cat tree, and Rowan was on the doorstep opposite. I stopped to give Rowan some loves as he asked me so nicely, when I heard a noise behind me!
> 
> I turned round and Blossy had slipped off the platform - her back legs were in the hammock on the tree and her front legs were still on the platform! She scrambled up and started to wash.
> 
> I have never seen a cat look more embarrassed - and I can't stop laughing, I literally have tears streaming down my face :lol:


You really are a heartless wench aren't you Hilda!!!

I think this is clear evidence that Mavis Jnr needs to come and reside at Moggy Towers.

And once I tell Spid about this, she'll agree!!!

So there!!! :arf:

.


----------



## Guest

Now i feel really old, #1 son got his first tattoo!!!


----------



## Lavenderb

jon bda said:


> Now i feel really old, #1 son got his first tattoo!!!


Do you have any Jon ?


----------



## Guest

Lavenderb said:


> Do you have any Jon ?


I don't actually, i always fancied some but money was always better spent elsewhere. And at my age now, it might seem like i'm trying too hard/having a midlife crisis etc!!!
:lol:


----------



## Guest

:lol:


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]UJPJUaZZOss[/youtube_browser]

:lol:


----------



## moggiemum

cats and tatoo's are brill go for it Jon


----------



## Guest

moggiemum said:


> cats and tatoo's are brill go for it Jon


Maybe not at the same time though!!!










:lol:


----------



## moggiemum

ah nooooooooooooooo , :001_unsure:, its bad enough in RL, haha the people who think these things up have such active imaginations


----------



## cheekyscrip

we ventured to the vet in Spain....and...Garfield got searched!!!!
literally! that Spanish Guardia Civil woman just put handsand rummaged through his carrier...with the scared cat inside!


!!!!!! Luckily he did not go for her hand...but what an idea!!! without as much as asking us to hold him!



I am sorely tempted to stuff his blanket with small packets of dried catnip! next time we have to cross!


----------



## Zaros

cheekyscrip said:


> we ventured to the vet in Spain....and...Garfield got searched!!!!
> literally! that Spanish Guardia Civil woman just put handsand rummaged through his carrier...with the scared cat inside!
> 
> !!!!!! Luckily he did not go for her hand...but what an idea!!! without as much as asking us to hold him!
> 
> I am sorely tempted to stuff his blanket with small packets of dried catnip! next time we have to cross!


I'm surprised the cat didn't get a fulll body search Scrippy. :wink:


----------



## cheekyscrip

Zaros said:


> I'm surprised the cat didn't get a fulll body search Scrippy. :wink:


from the look of it..next time we both may get internal!!

I will make sure to have beans and chickpeas dhal beforehand...


----------



## Valanita

I am on holiday, which is why I haven't been here. I probably won't be here tomorrow either.


----------



## Zaros

Valanita said:


> I am on holiday, which is why I haven't been here. I probably won't be here tomorrow either.


In that case I haven't read your post and I probably won't read your post tomorrow either because you're away on holiday.

Wish you were here.

Hurry back soon .:001_smile:


----------



## MCWillow

A friend of mine just did one of those quizzes on FB - 'which musical theatre character are you?'

She got Elpaba from Wicked!, I am guessing her friend got Mary Poppins... the following conversation made me laugh 

Charli: You know where you can stick your broomstick??
Wednesday, 16 April 2014 at 22:56 · Edited · Unlike · 1Reply

Amanda: Elphaba would totally kick Mary Poppins arse,
Wednesday, 16 April 2014 at 22:57 · Unlike · 1Reply

Charli: My chimney sweep minions would come to my rescue
Wednesday, 16 April 2014 at 22:59 · Unlike · 1Reply

Amanda: I have flying monkey solders.
Wednesday, 16 April 2014 at 23:00 · Unlike · 1Reply

Maybe you had to be there but I am :lol: :lol: :lol: :blush:


----------



## Royoyo




----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]dySwJnQv4gU[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Valanita

Valanita said:


> I am on holiday, which is why I haven't been here. I probably won't be here tomorrow either.


I am still not really here today.


----------



## Zaros

Valanita said:


> I am still not really here today.


I'm still not really reading your posts either. :001_tongue:


----------



## cheekyscrip

I am not here any more...but no one noticed...:001_tongue:


----------



## Guest

:lol:


----------



## Valanita

I am still not here, but I might be back to normal next week, whatever normal is that is.


----------



## piggybaker

Right I need to drop off my brother and father , it's a deposit I shan't be back to pick up!!! 

I shouldn't talk to them as they are full of poo and will twist all you say and cause lots of trouble for you!!! You have been warned! 

Hope you all enjoyed Easter , I've been dealing with these to twerps so my holidays been a bit dented !!!


----------



## MCWillow

*sigh*

Back the 'real job' and the 'real world' in 8 hours 

Let me win the lottery so I can do what I enjoy doing - and if I win the lottery it doesn't matter if no-one else likes what I enjoy doing


----------



## ItsonlyChris

I think I'm benching about half my bodyweight and I'm squatting over my bodyweight  I'm 16 stone, so I'm hoping to be able to at least lift 13 in few months 

I'll be upping the weight on my squats to 60kgs on Monday and I'll probably stall my bench presses on 50kgs until I'm good to up the weight to 55kgs 


Completely forgot to revise for my exams though


----------



## Kitty_pig

Eurgh missed u lot of nutters, been busy trying to further my career and deal with sleep deprivation :lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby

Kitty_pig said:


> Eurgh missed u lot of nutters, been busy trying to further my career and deal with sleep deprivation :lol:


Hmmmm.... I don't think showing your boss how long you can go without sleep is the best way to obtain advancement....... :nonod:

Sods law, you'd fall asleep and snore your first day on the job!!! :arf:

:lol:

.


----------



## westie~ma

Good morning. 

It's our wedding anniversary today, the sun is trying to burn through, I have no tennis today, I'm going for a walk with Monty, just gotta launch kids first and have breakfast. Going to wait until rush hour is over then leave. Packing sarnies and a flask for me, biscuits and water for Mont.


----------



## Mr Gizmo

Happy anniversary, have a good day and hope the weather stays okay.


----------



## Kitty_pig

MoggyBaby said:


> Hmmmm.... I don't think showing your boss how long you can go without sleep is the best way to obtain advancement....... :nonod:
> 
> Sods law, you'd fall asleep and snore your first day on the job!!! :arf:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> .


:lol: most likely mb :lol: xxxx


----------



## Valanita

I am cold. C/Hing is on again.


----------



## DogLover1981

May I say I'm glad that PF (this site) is doing well. It appears another site I used to visit has gone under. Another victim of what I'm calling the Facebook effect.


----------



## westie~ma

Mr Gizmo said:


> Happy anniversary, have a good day and hope the weather stays okay.


Thank you 
I've put up some photos here if you want to see where we went today.


----------



## Miceandmore64

******And time for an ad break******


----------



## loubyfrog

Miceandmore64 said:


> ******And time for an ad break******


And a kit kat.

Happy anniversary Westie ma...What beautiful pics and views.Looks like you and Mont had a lovely day.


----------



## Miceandmore64

Not for me I had half a Moro gold last night. And half a bag of chips. And lots of bread. And lollies. Awwh comfort food for losing my kitty xx


----------



## MCWillow

So they bring in a new supervisor (I'm not offered the job even though I have been there ten years) - I am training the new supervisor on how to do the job.

New supervisor is off sick for lat 2 weeks so I am now doing my job, and the supervisors job (and have been since she started - shes been there 6 weeks so far).

Now if she goes (which she will) they will offer me the job - but not at the money she was on (£20k pa pro rata, for 20 hrs a week). I work 32 hours a week, and I will not drop my hours.

Do you think I am petty if I refuse to do it for less than 20k pro rata?

I have also been writing a training manual for our new system going in in June - I am kinda thinking I am not going to be doing anymore of it, and really feel like taking back what I have written so far - not a happy bunny right now.

Theres a whole lot more I do than I have mentioned, including the weekly banking for the whole of our area (West Surrey) - my bloody overall boss can't even do that.

They either value what I do or they don't - I can't see why I should be doing SO much more than others on the same pay grade as me


----------



## cheekyscrip

_gives Mc 
Willow a glass of wine.._

because the eco and radio showed that Garfield has heart and liver of a moggie!!! so no more complications (only nose,palate and trachea...0 but it is a good news!!!

and Real beats Bayern (makes my boys happy!)

and my dd has ther op next Thursday..so I am glad soon she will be just fine!


----------



## MCWillow

Thanks Crispy - I think you deserve one too *cheers*  x


----------



## Royoyo

Is it bad that One Directions new song is a guilty pleasure of mine? I gave my 14 year old Cousin a lift the other day and she was really embarrassed that I had it on like full blast, she told me to turn it off lool   

I THOUGHT I WAS BEING COOL!!!


----------



## cheekyscrip

Royoyo said:


> Is it bad that One Directions new song is a guilty pleasure of mine? I gave my 14 year old Cousin a lift the other day and she was really embarrassed that I had it on like full blast, she told me to turn it off lool
> 
> I THOUGHT I WAS BEING COOL!!!


no way...if she was 7 -9 you would have been!
my dd at 11 is past it!
they do grow up fast nowadays!


----------



## moggiemum

i am soooooooooooooooooo tired ,but the sun is shining , beautiful , only trouble is the sun shinig through my windows has showed me how grubby they are , sash windows are so hard to clean esp as i have cat enclosure there , i never ever see window cleaners in my area


----------



## delca1

It is a beautiful day here, sun is shining, birds are singing, my garden is full of colour and.....MY WINDOWS ARE CLEAN  
(many thanks to the window cleaner :thumbsup:


----------



## moggiemum

i dont keep up with the jones but .............................. thanks for that , actually my window gets full afternoon sun and i have sensetive eyes and a delicate complexion so im leaving the layer of london grime , heres susiesunshine inspecting the damage


----------



## westie~ma

Moggiemum - I see no window dust & grime? 

My day, visited Lidl they have 2L pepsi for 99p ... bought 8 bottles and have stashed them out in Brutus so DS can't find them, yet :angry: 

Got hijacked and held hostage at my mother's (I say "we", I mean "me") we did the inside of her windows (she's having new blinds next week so wanted clean windows), we decluttered her scarves and gloves chest of drawers (yes, a full chest of drawers for scarves and gloves ), we decluttered her knicker drawers (oh the joys of my glamorous life :rolleyes5, we decluttered her hangers. 

Home now to finish off my ironing and cook tea.


----------



## Guest

The customer wanted to wait while we fixed his air-con...i'm glad he didn't, i wouldn't of liked to of seen the look on his face when he saw what i'd done to his lovely, shiny Mercedes!!!
:lol:


----------



## moggiemum

westie~ma said:


> Moggiemum - I see no window dust & grime?
> 
> My day, visited Lidl they have 2L pepsi for 99p ... bought 8 bottles and have stashed them out in Brutus so DS can't find them, yet :angry:
> 
> Got hijacked and held hostage at my mother's (I say "we", I mean "me") we did the inside of her windows (she's having new blinds next week so wanted clean windows), we decluttered her scarves and gloves chest of drawers (yes, a full chest of drawers for scarves and gloves ), we decluttered her knicker drawers (oh the joys of my glamorous life :rolleyes5, we decluttered her hangers.
> 
> Home now to finish off my ironing and cook tea.


i woulda needed to drink the pepsi to get through all the chores ....i mean the loving help you gave mother today 

haha you can only see the bottom of windows the bit i can manage to reach 

jon bda you are funny


----------



## Zaros

moggiemum said:


> i dont keep up with the jones.........


Of course you don't.

And you know why?

They're keeping up with you!:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

moggiemum said:


> jon bda you are funny


And clever!!! I even remembered where all the nuts and bolts went!!!










:lol:


----------



## MCWillow

MCWillow said:


> So they bring in a new supervisor (I'm not offered the job even though I have been there ten years) - I am training the new supervisor on how to do the job.
> 
> New supervisor is off sick for lat 2 weeks so I am now doing my job, and the supervisors job (and have been since she started - shes been there 6 weeks so far).
> 
> Now if she goes (which she will) they will offer me the job - but not at the money she was on (£20k pa pro rata, for 20 hrs a week). I work 32 hours a week, and I will not drop my hours.
> 
> Do you think I am petty if I refuse to do it for less than 20k pro rata?
> 
> I have also been writing a training manual for our new system going in in June - I am kinda thinking I am not going to be doing anymore of it, and really feel like taking back what I have written so far - not a happy bunny right now.
> 
> Theres a whole lot more I do than I have mentioned, including the weekly banking for the whole of our area (West Surrey) - my bloody overall boss can't even do that.
> 
> They either value what I do or they don't - I can't see why I should be doing SO much more than others on the same pay grade as me


Got a payrise and a promotion today :thumbup:


----------



## Mr Gizmo

MCWillow said:


> Got a payrise and a promotion today :thumbup:


Congratulations :thumbup1: ,I always say you get what you deserve in life.


----------



## Royoyo

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=317125228454764&set=vb.170901143077174&type=2&theater


----------



## westie~ma

I've gone West :sosp:


----------



## moggiemum

have a lovely time westie-ma  i think 

jon you are clever boy and willow you are a genius so happy for ya


----------



## moggiemum

Zaros said:


> Of course you don't.
> 
> And you know why?
> 
> They're keeping up with you!:thumbup:


 , i did have a power walk race with a complete stranger the other day , i won :thumbup: only just:001_huh: , im sure she knew what i was doing as well 
we had completely different styles , me - long strides , other lady- short fast steps ,  i really wanted to ask her what her rush was but i was in a rush too , it was a 15 mins race


----------



## Valanita

westie~ma said:


> I've gone West :sosp:


I'm already West, but could go further West if I went to Lands End.


----------



## westie~ma

Valanita said:


> I'm already West, but could go further West if I went to Lands End.


I'm further west than I am normally. If I go further west it'd be to St Davids city 

Been to Lands End, Cornwall has a special place in my heart.


----------



## Valanita

westie~ma said:


> I'm further west than I am normally. If I go further west it'd be to* St Davids city*
> 
> Been to Lands End, Cornwall has a special place in my heart.


Ah! You are in Wales.


----------



## Guest

moggiemum said:


> other lady- short fast steps


I always think they are desperate to get the the nearest loo as fast as possible but trying to hold it in when i see people walking like this...
:lol:


----------



## moggiemum

jon bda said:


> I always think they are desperate to get the the nearest loo as fast as possible but trying to hold it in when i see people walking like this...
> :lol:


i was very impressed with her walking style , i tried to copy but it didnt work for me , we overtook each other at different stages along the way , damned traffic lights , we were pretty much neck andneck by the time we reached our destination and the parting of the ways , i would have chatted but i can't walk and talk i get so outta breath lol, i won by a nose - and yes i do possess a fine Meryl Streep hooter


----------



## cheekyscrip

my OH ...if I humanely killhim...willI be excused?


he used my unique perfumes..as air refresher after cat's poo!



and broke the bottle!!!


only my dd (woman!!!)understands the extremeness of that cat-astrophy..."mum will not smell like mum anymore...)



I do not know which is the worse...using my scent on cat's litter...
or taking my bottle from my private shelf!!
not mention breaking it!:rolleyes5:


----------



## Valanita

cheekyscrip said:


> my OH ...if I humanely killhim...willI be excused?
> 
> he used my unique perfumes..as air refresher after cat's poo!
> 
> and broke the bottle!!!
> 
> only my dd (woman!!!)understands the extremeness of that cat-astrophy..."mum will not smell like mum anymore...)
> 
> I do not know which is the worse...using my scent on cat's litter...
> or taking my bottle from my private shelf!!
> not mention breaking it!:rolleyes5:


That is not on, Cheeky, I hope he buys you a new bottle of your favourite perfume to make up for this.


----------



## cheekyscrip

Valanita said:


> That is not on, Cheeky, I hope he buys you a new bottle of your favourite perfume to make up for this.


impossible..they were from a shop in Spain!! (a no go land..except for the vet!)

https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNHbc693wXpCuIm86XBKQJqA4z8eNA

MY BABIES!!


----------



## loubyfrog

cheekyscrip said:


> my OH ...if I humanely killhim...willI be excused?
> 
> he used my unique perfumes..as air refresher after cat's poo!
> 
> and broke the bottle!!!
> 
> only my dd (woman!!!)understands the extremeness of that cat-astrophy..."mum will not smell like mum anymore...)
> 
> I do not know which is the worse...using my scent on cat's litter...
> or taking my bottle from my private shelf!!
> not mention breaking it!:rolleyes5:


I understand your Pain CS.......If anyone touched my perfume nevermind spray it to cover up a poopy smell,I would go nuclear.:

All my perfumes remind me of different things and events so now every time you spray your fave there will always be that faint smell of Eau de Garfields bottom lingering in your mind. :sosp:

Get looking for a new scent Cheeky....preferably a very expensive one.


----------



## moggiemum

cheekyscrip said:


> impossible..they were from a shop in Spain!! (a no go land..except for the vet!)
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNHbc693wXpCuIm86XBKQJqA4z8eNA
> 
> MY BABIES!!


the evidence was all there in the air for you to find  , he has to make it up to you , i bet the bathroom smells of roses after hubby has been


----------



## cheekyscrip

moggiemum said:


> the evidence was all there in the air for you to find  , he has to make it up to you , i bet the bathroom smells of roses after hubby has been


my mop smells just delicious.....

and I smell like a mop.....

Yves Rocher do not deliver to Gibraltar..they had it on special offer!

for once I found easy going, fresh, light scent ....and he had to take this one!
Shelf is full of unwanted gift perfumes. etc.....I would gladly donate a few!!!

or couldn't he use his aftershave????

now..anytime he mentions Garfield expenses....HA!!!:devil:

but anytime I go to the bathroom I feel murderous!!!

I takes ages !! AGES!!! to find everyday scent!:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Royoyo

I never realised how emotional the film 'Homeward Bound' is, haven't seen it for years and I definitely just cried my eyes out   Jesus.


----------



## Valanita

cheekyscrip said:


> impossible..they were from a shop in Spain!! (a no go land..except for the vet!)
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNHbc693wXpCuIm86XBKQJqA4z8eNA
> 
> MY BABIES!!


Couldn't you get the store in Spain to send you a bottle, or get one through Amazon or similar?


----------



## Valanita

Royoyo said:


> I never realised how emotional the film 'Homeward Bound' is, haven't seen it for years and I definitely just cried my eyes out   Jesus.


I cried a lot in that film. Specially at the end when Bodger finally appeared safe & well.


----------



## Valanita

My Daughters Partner has accidently run over & killed one of his cats. He is inconsolable & grief stricken. :cryin: Tigery was his favourite of the 3 brothers. My Daughter says she can't get through to him at all. I guess he'll be like this for a while. She had the morning off work but has gone to work now. She keeps bursting into tears as well. :sad: I did give her a big hug.


----------



## cheekyscrip

Valanita said:


> My Daughters Partner has accidently run over & killed one of his cats. He is inconsolable & grief stricken. :cryin: Tigery was his favourite of the 3 brothers. My Daughter says she can't get through to him at all. I guess he'll be like this for a while. She had the morning off work but has gone to work now. She keeps bursting into tears as well. :sad: I did give her a big hug.


so very,very sorry for your family...


----------



## DogLover1981

I just laugh when little kids embarrass their parents. I got asked today "How much do you weigh? " ***Snorts***


----------



## moggiemum

Valanita said:


> My Daughters Partner has accidently run over & killed one of his cats. He is inconsolable & grief stricken. :cryin: Tigery was his favourite of the 3 brothers. My Daughter says she can't get through to him at all. I guess he'll be like this for a while. She had the morning off work but has gone to work now. She keeps bursting into tears as well. :sad: I did give her a big hug.


so so sorry , very sad , big hugs from us , maybe you can tell them about our rainbow bridge section here , im sure its all much too painful and confusing right now , best wishes for them Val xxx


----------



## Valanita

moggiemum said:


> so so sorry , very sad , big hugs from us , maybe you can tell them about our rainbow bridge section here , im sure its all much too painful and confusing right now , best wishes for them Val xxx


They aren't into forums, MM. 
Daughter says he is still gutted & grieving. Guess it's worse that he ran over the cat himself, he has no one else to blame & get angy with. He keeps saying, 'why didn't I check Tigery wasn't under the car', but Tigery never did do that, go under the cars, except that one day, so how was he to know. It is so very sad. I hope he gets over it soon otherwise he's going to make himself ill, daughter said this.


----------



## moggiemum

hi Val , keep an eye on him and get him to see doc if need be , everything he's feeling is normal but if he dosent look after himself ,ie eat and sleep properly then he will not be able to cope very well , doc can help with this xxx


----------



## Valanita

moggiemum said:


> hi Val , keep an eye on him and get him to see doc if need be , everything he's feeling is normal but if he dosent look after himself ,ie eat and sleep properly then he will not be able to cope very well , doc can help with this xxx


My Daughter is there for him. She lives with him. We have put our interests, this weekend, eg car boot sales, on hold, so she can stay with him.


----------



## Guest

How does having a few beers and watching Eurovision end in me buying this?










Guess i will have to live up to the threats and start biking to work now...


----------



## Mr Gizmo

jon bda said:


> How does having a few beers and watching Eurovision end in me buying this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess i will have to live up to the threats and start biking to work now...


Dunno how, but it looks a good ATB.:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Mr Gizmo said:


> Dunno how, but it looks a good ATB.:thumbup1:


I'm sure it'll be much more capable than me mate . Jeez, it must be around 15 years since i last rode a mountain bike in anger!!!


----------



## Valanita

I am watching on DVD season 1 of *Glee*. From the very first episode.


----------



## Guest

I think they forgot something, got home to find this...










But i seem to be missing one of these to go with it...










Ah well...i shall scoot about the living room on my computer chair and pretend instead!!!
:lol:


----------



## westie~ma

Have fessed up about the new tent. Am now awaiting divorce papers, I do think I should get to keep all the tents in the settlement though he can't have custody of them


----------



## Valanita

westie~ma said:


> Have fessed up about the new tent. Am now awaiting divorce papers, I do think I should get to keep all the tents in the settlement though he can't have custody of them


If you have a tent adiction you need the help of Auntie Lostbear I think.


----------



## westie~ma

She had offered me advice ... I didn't admit to how many tents I have just that I bought another without telling hubby first :lol:


----------



## westie~ma

Omg I've just remembered a snippet of our conversation earlier today, I've only gone and agreed to sell some of my tents


----------



## Valanita

westie~ma said:


> She had offered me advice ... I didn't admit to how many tents I have just that *I bought another without telling hubby first* :lol:


I am like this with decoy ducks. I have a lot. OH says enough, they are all over the living room, but if I buy another & I do sometimes, I have to sneak it in with the others & he rarely notices, but if he says anything I say, 'Oh! That one has been there for ages'.


----------



## Valanita

westie~ma said:


> Omg I've just remembered a snippet of our conversation earlier today, I've only gone and agreed to sell some of my tents


Poor you.


----------



## Guest

My bike arrived today, i haven't finished putting it together properly yet and already on the wish list is a new set of pedals, a new set of grips and some wider handlebars!


----------



## MCWillow

Newbies every day posting 20 odd crap threads in the space of an hour, all advertising their blog/website etc.....

*sigh*


----------



## Guest

MCWillow said:


> Newbies every day posting 20 odd crap threads in the space of an hour, all advertising their blog/website etc.....
> 
> *sigh*


There sadly does seem to be a surplus of spam in GC at the moment my dear...


In other news, i've been for my first bike ride in years and years...i'm not sure the whole thinking behind why i got it fits in with me finishing it off with a pint of Guinness and a choc and nut Cornetto!!!
:lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby

westie~ma said:


> Omg I've just remembered a snippet of our conversation earlier today, I've only gone and agreed to sell some of my tents


Does hubs know how many tents you actually have? If not, don't sell any but tell him you did. 



MCWillow said:


> Newbies every day posting 20 odd crap threads in the space of an hour, all advertising their blog/website etc.....
> 
> *sigh*


Says the woman whose website advertising signature is actually bigger than her post!!!   :lol:

.


----------



## Guest

This cycling malarky is getting to me, only having a bit of a browse online last night and...



















...more goodies on the way!!!
:lol:


----------



## westie~ma

jon bda said:


> This cycling malarky is getting to me, only having a bit of a browse online last night and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...more goodies on the way!!!
> :lol:


Jon, do you think you may be having a little midlife crisis with all this bike stuff? Coming totally from a place of good as I think I am with my not insignificant tent/camping collections (I'm up to 3 camp kitchens, 2 are the same large type and then a small one )


----------



## Guest

westie~ma said:


> Jon, do you think you may be having a little midlife crisis with all this bike stuff?


I think its a lead up to my midlife crisis my dear!  I intend one day to have another motorbike, and would prefer it if the leather wasn't tight due to the size of my beer belly, lol!!!
:lol:


----------



## northnsouth

A patient handed me this today, all smiles and said at least you girls are not alone, a lovely person, some how it did help a little..


----------



## abaxte10

Wow! That's a lot of any old junk


----------



## Guest

abaxte10 said:


> Wow! That's a lot of any old junk












Once more, with feeling!!!


----------



## Valanita

I have been watching Harry Potter & the Deathly Hallows part 1. I am now watching Drews Salvage Hunter prog.


----------



## ItsonlyChris

I've got delayed onset muscle soreness in my arms and legs. I can't straighten out my arms. It really hurts  My legs keep giving out when I'm walking around.


----------



## moggiemum

slightly embarressed here but here goes ............

my broadband wouldnt connect last week so i got bf to call them up and give em what for as i ve had it a year and have had connection issues at least 4 times needing a tech call out to fix it ,

embarressing bit coming up now ........

they whet through the troubleshooting tips on the phone after checking that phoneline was ok and it was , bf was just checking connections as instructed when he discovered that the cable from the router was actually plugged into ................... the router  omg , i was so relieved it wasnt serious but i couldnt apoligise enough ,.................

well what had happened was a few days before my friend came over and asked if he could borrow my phone for a couple of hrs as his wasn't working and he needed to assess if if was a phone problem or a line problem , i lent him the phone and when he brought it back i ended up plugging everything back in ...wrong  in my defense i will say that i did ask bf to check i had done it right and hey ho he never got round to it 

anyway its all fixed now and im back , i have missed you all


----------



## Valanita

I missed you & wondered what had happened. Thought maybe you were on holiday.


----------



## westie~ma

Glad you got it sorted


----------



## Valanita

I am watching Harry Potter & the Deathly Hallows part 2, when it finishes I am going to watch Nashville.


----------



## fire-siamesekitty

Valanita said:


> I am watching Harry Potter & the Deathly Hallows part 2, when it finishes I am going to watch Nashville.


lol After nashville what are you going to watch....:thumbsup:


----------



## northnsouth

moggiemum said:


> slightly embarressed here but here goes ............
> 
> my broadband wouldnt connect last week so i got bf to call them up and give em what for as i ve had it a year and have had connection issues at least 4 times needing a tech call out to fix it ,
> 
> embarressing bit coming up now ........
> 
> they whet through the troubleshooting tips on the phone after checking that phoneline was ok and it was , bf was just checking connections as instructed when he discovered that the cable from the router was actually plugged into ................... the router  omg , i was so relieved it wasnt serious but i couldnt apoligise enough ,.................
> 
> well what had happened was a few days before my friend came over and asked if he could borrow my phone for a couple of hrs as his wasn't working and he needed to assess if if was a phone problem or a line problem , i lent him the phone and when he brought it back i ended up plugging everything back in ...wrong  in my defense i will say that i did ask bf to check i had done it right and hey ho he never got round to it
> 
> anyway its all fixed now and im back , i have missed you all


I share your blushes.
Had a problem with a PC at work, most come to me to sort things out, I could not work this one ,I was thinking we may have to log an IT call, then I saw a wire hanging through the desk portal, I think the cleaners got a busy vigorous with her vacuming, well it was only 07.40.. 

Has any one watched the series Hannibal??


----------



## Valanita

fire-siamesekitty said:


> lol After nashville what are you going to watch....:thumbsup:


Back on the net to play catch up then bed.


----------



## westie~ma

I've got the house to myself ....   

Hubby and DS have wangled tickets to the Heineken Cup Final, lucky dabs 

DD has gone into town with friends.

I could have a nap :Yawn:


----------



## northnsouth

westie~ma said:


> I've got the house to myself ....
> 
> Hubby and DS have wangled tickets to the Heineken Cup Final, lucky dabs
> 
> DD has gone into town with friends.
> 
> I could have a nap :Yawn:


 I bet you catch up on chores:yikes:


----------



## Guest

Very small, and very useless...


----------



## Valanita

Can't concentrate on anything tonight, tried reading, watching TV, watching a DVD. shut the book & turned them off.
Came here & still can't settle. I am very tired, early night I thinks.


----------



## MCWillow

I've just emailed to ask for table at a craft fair in September - OMG - what have I done?!

If they say yes I gotta make_ loads_ of things to be ready!


----------



## Valanita

MCWillow said:


> I've just emailed to ask for table at a craft fair in September - OMG - what have I done?!
> 
> If they say yes I gotta make_ loads_ of things to be ready!


You'll have a wonderful day. I love selling.


----------



## Mirx3

MCWillow said:


> I've just emailed to ask for table at a craft fair in September - OMG - what have I done?!
> 
> If they say yes I gotta make_ loads_ of things to be ready!


awe, Don't think of it that way! Think of it as a day to meet new people who will love all of the wonderful items you've created!


----------



## Mr Gizmo

We went to the Berkshire show this morning and go to a few country shows through the year. 
The craft tents are always popular so I'm sure your'll be okay and do well.


----------



## MCWillow

Its full! In fact they said all the fairs are fully booked this year!


----------



## ItsonlyChris

I'm going to get the Xbox fixed so I can play with the guys again. I can't tell you how much I've started missing them.


----------



## Guest

I am going to get my first tattoo...


----------



## MCWillow

Ooooh whatcha getting?? Show us!!!


----------



## Valanita

I do like your siggy MCWillow.


----------



## Guest

MCWillow said:


> Ooooh whatcha getting?? Show us!!!


The stickman for the original 'The Saint' tv show...its one my old man has...


----------



## moggiemum

:cornut::thumbup1:


----------



## Valanita

Bloody hell! How did I reach 5,000 posts. :biggrin:


----------



## MCWillow

5016 actually - I was amazed at my post count until I realised how much crap I posted :lol:


----------



## Valanita

MCWillow said:


> 5016 actually - I was amazed at my post count until I realised how much crap I posted :lol:


Sam here I guess. Though you don't post crap at all.


----------



## MCWillow

And so it begins.....* AGAIN*

Who is not surprised?


----------



## Mr Gizmo

MCWillow said:


> And so it begins.....* AGAIN*
> 
> Who is not surprised?


  

Something you wish to divulge ?

*ETA:- Silly me,just seen your other thread. *


----------



## Valanita

Yesterday I went to Paignton Zoo & I took 115 photo's. I will post a thread with them soon, but not all of them. They have to be sorted & the crappy ones deleted first.


----------



## Mr Gizmo

Valanita said:


> Yesterday I went to Paignton Zoo & I took 115 photo's. I will post a thread with them soon, but not all of them. They have to be sorted & the crappy ones deleted first.


Look forward to them. :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Its that time of year again, heres hoping for good weather and safe racing...

[youtube_browser]Y10Zc2yjWUs[/youtube_browser]

Nothing like a gentle ride on your bike in the sunshine!!!


----------



## Guest

How is it possible to feel so happy one moment, and so down in the dumps the next...


----------



## moggiemum

eat more chocolate jon , and remember if anyone gives you ferrio rochee's just pass them this way  take care xxx


----------



## Mirx3

jon bda said:


> How is it possible to feel so happy one moment, and so down in the dumps the next...


It happens sadly, but just remember to keep your head up and think of the positives  Think of the things that bring you the most joy!

Sorry you are feeling down.


----------



## Guest

moggiemum said:


> eat more chocolate jon , and remember if anyone gives you ferrio rochee's just pass them this way  take care xxx


Its not every day your dad dies though...and i hate them things...


----------



## Valanita

I am so very sorry for your loss, Jon. ((((Big Hug))))


----------



## Guest

Valanita said:


> I am so very sorry for your loss, Jon. ((((Big Hug))))


Thank you my dear, on one hand it tears me apart...on the other i am glad he is at peace. Its going to be a bit weird for a while i think...


----------



## moggiemum

oh no im so very sorry Jon , im glad he is not suffering anymore too but still i can understand your pain , im sure he was a lovely man and he knew how special he was , big big hugs to you and your family xx


----------



## westie~ma

jon bda said:


> Its not every day your dad dies though...and i hate them things...


Sorry to hear about the loss of your Dad 
RIP xx


----------



## Guest

Thanks guys. As i say he's at peace now and thats the important thing, my mum was a bit upset as she had followed his wishes and requested no resuscitation for him but it was the last thing he asked of her.

Got a couple of days off work to help her sort stuff out...think i'll probably be the 'official' next of kin now as well...i keep forgetting my mum and dad actually divorced almost fifteen years ago!!!


----------



## Guest

#1 son just got in...he stopped off to see my mum on his way home from work. She's given him my dads dogtag and he is fit to burst with pride...if he looses that, i will kill him!!!


----------



## Guest

I promise to try and post something a bit happier this time!


Getting Your 'Girlfriend' To Help Sell Your Car On eBay

 

Had to put a link to the cached version as the originals been pulled...


----------



## Royoyo




----------



## moggiemum

jon bda said:


> I promise to try and post something a bit happier this time!
> 
> 
> Getting Your 'Girlfriend' To Help Sell Your Car On eBay
> 
> 
> 
> Had to put a link to the cached version as the originals been pulled...


haha is that a manniquinn ? would love to have seen the other version


----------



## Valanita

I've had a very good hair do day today & avoided the rain showers so at present it still looks good.


----------



## Guest

moggiemum said:


> haha is that a manniquinn ? would love to have seen the other version


Its a 'very special' doll my dear!  Read somewhere else that they can cost upwards $20000!!!


----------



## Guest

Got given this paper from the other week tonight by my mum...that lady was my great aunty...


----------



## moggiemum

your great auntie sounds like she was certainly a great nurse and special person , lovely tribute to her memory


----------



## Mr Gizmo

Never mind all the fuss about the world cup and England,here is the best result. :thumbup1: :thumbup:
Gibraltar 1 Malta 0.  :thumbsup:

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&sqi=2&ved=0CDEQqQIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.dailymail.co.uk%2Fsport%2Ffootball%2Farticle-2648771%2FGibraltar-1-0-Malta-Kyle-Casciaro-goal-hero-UEFA-newcomers-claim-win.html&ei=8kWQU4uAIoeM7QaVx4CwDA&usg=AFQjCNFVQImc5DEA_f4MWGh1cqouuGm2yQ


----------



## Valanita

Valanita said:


> I've had a very good hair do day today & avoided the rain showers so at present it still looks good.


Well, that didn't last after a night spent sleeping on it. Rather flattened & messy, never mind, I'll wash it tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

Thinking of giving my boss a bill from the laundrette . Dropped off a guys motorhome at his house earlier that i'd picked up first thing this morning...he'd given me the code for his gates so i could let myself in when i came back.

Pull up outside, open the gates...and two huge black Newfies come bouncing over!!!, of course i had to make a fuss of them, purely to make sure they didn't wander off of course  










The pic just about sums it up!!!
:lol:


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]ytP6gij_NoA[/youtube_browser]

Just spotted this elsewhere...love it!
:lol:


----------



## ItsonlyChris

Upped the weight in the gym today and set two new personal records  It's not too heavy, but I'm hoping to be lifting about 100kgs by Christmas 

Happy Valley is really good, I'm up to episode 4 even though I accidentally watched the finale


----------



## Guest

Got to love how understated #2 son is, Shelleys been dying to know what his letter from the college was about, to which he'd reply 'its just some college stuff'










Two rather chuffed parents, yet again . Look out Scotland, he's on his way soon!!!
:lol:


----------



## moggiemum

very good  someones been a very good student


----------



## moggiemum

haha almost forgot to say 

i havent smoked since tuesday pm night , its now sunday am 

im gonna have the healthiest gums in britain , hey theres no proud icon , you think they would have a proud icon on a pet forum


----------



## Guest

moggiemum said:


> very good  someones been a very good student


I have to admit, it just blows my mind how clever he is MM...i still think we got given the wrong baby at the hospital! And well done with the smoking too, you can beat it...


----------



## purrrfectposts

I love a good bit of junk! bring it on...


----------



## Valanita

purrrfectposts said:


> I love a good bit of junk! bring it on...


Me as well, Purrfectposts, my speciality is car boot sales.


----------



## ItsonlyChris

I started this new jogging programme  I might also check out this "free book shop"! You go in and you get three books for free 

It's such an awesome idea for books and I'm really excited. You literally go in and take three books to the counter and walk out with them 

_Free books_


----------



## Guest

moggiemum said:


> very good  someones been a very good student


Been talking to him about this award he's getting...he also got put forward to get a science one as well but each student is only allowed to get a single award so his friend is now getting it instead. It seems science lessons now involve a lot of pee-taking...

P.S. I also managed to make it through my first day back at work this week without punching my boss after fridays comments!


----------



## Zaros

*Customer finds real meat at McDonald's*







:001_unsure:


----------



## Guest

Chilling out and watching the MotoGP qualifying on telly...totally nuts amount of lean!


----------



## Guest

Hehe, and #1 sons found himself a pub in Windsor to watch the England game later on...

The Manchester Pub, Downtown Windsor, Ontario - A UK pub with a Canadian twist


----------



## Guest

Saw this posted elsewhere...made me giggle...


----------



## bordie

sleeping in garden a ant got in my pants and bit my nob:yikes::yikes:


----------



## Guest

bordie said:


> sleeping in garden a ant got in my pants and bit my nob:yikes::yikes:


The swelling should be a good thing bordie surely?


----------



## Guest

Defo loosing #1 son to Canada i think...it seems they all love him...theres a suprise!


----------



## Guest

Fathers day...first one without my dad, #1 son thousands of miles away having the time of his life. I think we'll just label this one as bittersweet...


----------



## Guest

Our Story - Annabelle's Tea Room - Kingsville, Ontario Tea Room & Gift Shop - 519-733-0967

It seems this is where #1 son is off to on sunday for a spot of grub...hope K won't be upset with going down the chippy if she ever ends up here on her hols!


----------



## moggiemum

he looks really happy Jon , hopefully you can all get together soon


----------



## ItsonlyChris

_ I think I might have lost some noticeable belly weight_ 

It's taken 5 months, but now it's starting to pay off.

OOoOooOoo I think I might try and get into painting miniatures again! I took them out and played a small game with them and I really fancy some reinforcements  Some new paints and a brush are in order!


----------



## Guest

So the cycling to work has started last week...came the longer way home on thursday night. Sadly, it piddled down here on friday so i drove, looking forward to biking to work again tomorrow though...


----------



## Guest

Had a bit of a fiddle earlier while watching the WSBK qualifying on TV. New grips (for my fat hands), new pedals (for my fat feet), slime tubes (so hopefully no punctures) and a bit of a clean and a grease of everything. Left Mavis at home every day this week as well...need to think of a name for my bike!


----------



## Valanita

You still have a saddle like a razor blade though.:lol:


----------



## Guest

Valanita said:


> You still have a saddle like a razor blade though.:lol:


I think its all part of the plan Val, they sell you something with a seat like that...and then sell you the padded shorts immediately after the first time you've rode your new bike!


----------



## DogLover1981

Dear, Katy Perry, could you fit any more innuendo in one song? 

[youtube_browser]jqYxyd1iSNk[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]WGNoupIF5SU[/youtube_browser]

Heads up!


----------



## Royoyo

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=1450053901921250

:lol:


----------



## Valanita

I just watched 2 episodes of *Glee* & now I can't get the signature tune out of my head.


----------



## BeauNoir

My favourite lesbian lifestyle blog has finally succumbed to being both racist and aggressively militantly feminist.

With lines like 'whites oppress women of colour by being proud of their whiteness'. I don't know why racism that way is okay?

If i said that blacks oppress whites by being proud of being black, i would be (rightly so) attacked for being a racist. 

I'm really annoyed. :thumbdown:

#firstworldproblems to the max though


----------



## ItsonlyChris

Second day of volunteering! 

Really enjoyed it today since the others seemed more talkative and friendly.

Going back in later in the week and hopefully off for a meal with friends after it


----------



## moggiemum

went to see Neil young at the weekend in hyde pk , thankyou to the lovely lady (stranger who gave me and my son tickets for free as she could no longer go , we had an absolutely brilliant time , lovely set - thanks Neil :thumbsup:


----------



## Quinzell

There were two things that I wanted to get done today, and didn't. 1. clean fish tank. 2. paint the outside table.


----------



## moggiemum

lousie h thanks for that i need to do both those as well , not quite well enough today , maybe tomorrow , fish look happy , table not so


----------



## Quinzell

I might go and do the table after dinner ....its lovely outside still 

Oops and I just remembered the sprinkler is still going!


----------



## northnsouth

What a donut I locked us out the house today.I shut the front door leaving keys in the house. Had no choice but to go to work risking leaving door soft locked . It was not until hubbie got home, (5 hours later) that we realised my keys were on the inside of the front door. I am far too security conscious every window etc was locked!! One hour , one very charming lock smith and £73.00 later we got in...


----------



## MCWillow

Who the FECK is moggiowner??

Tried to leave me a holly berry with the comment 'Wheres that you live mogwarts no muggles allowed do you still belive in faires ! Rather childish to still like harry potter at your age.'

I see they have a lovely holly berry of their own, and no posts to be shown - I guess it was a delightful post that has been removed!


----------



## Guest

MCWillow said:


> Who the FECK is moggiowner??
> 
> Tried to leave me a holly berry with the comment 'Wheres that you live mogwarts no muggles allowed do you still belive in faires ! Rather childish to still like harry potter at your age.'
> 
> I see they have a lovely holly berry of their own, and no posts to be shown - I guess it was a delightful post that has been removed!


Return of the trolls...again...


----------



## BeauNoir

Got offered a new job today. And reserved anew build in our perfect location. 

So, yeah, happy day.


----------



## moggiemum

i got a new bed base yeay no more hippy chick futon on floor for me , i feel like the princess and the pea :lol:....and i put it together all my myself  i though oh no the cats are gonna keep me up all night playing under it but they prefer to be on it rather than under it ...win win , i love it :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

moggiemum said:


> i got a new bed base yeay no more hippy chick futon on floor for me , i feel like the princess and the pea :lol:....and i put it together all my myself  i though oh no the cats are gonna keep me up all night playing under it but they prefer to be on it rather than under it ...win win , i love it :thumbsup:


Needs more cats!


----------



## moggiemum

jon bda said:


> Needs more cats!


too true  they are such a joy to have :001_wub:


----------



## Guest

I would like to say that we taught her to roll over and play dead, but no...its just Tia being a numpty!


----------



## BeauNoir

Used my ignore list for the first time today. I swear some people just spend their days intentionally winding people up so someone will actually talk to them.


----------



## Valanita

I am off away for 4 days. To sunny Sussex in case anyone misses me.


----------



## northnsouth

This made me laugh..


----------



## Guest

Hannibal/early night

Hannibal/early night

Hannibal/early night

Hannibal...
:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Saw this elsewhere...made me lol...










Stupid is as stupid does!
:lol:


----------



## MoggyBaby

BeauNoir said:


> My favourite lesbian lifestyle blog has finally succumbed to being both racist and aggressively militantly feminist.
> 
> With lines like 'whites oppress women of colour by being proud of their whiteness'. I don't know why racism that way is okay?
> 
> If i said that blacks oppress whites by being proud of being black, i would be (rightly so) attacked for being a racist.
> 
> I'm really annoyed. :thumbdown:
> 
> #firstworldproblems to the max though


As my husband says, many people shout & scream about discrimination and equality but, until there are White Pride marches & Hetrosexual Pride marches, there is no equality.

A valid point I'd say...... 

.


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]vd7U3OYziHY[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Guest

Just for the people that own the pub where #1 son works...


----------



## BeauNoir

MoggyBaby said:


> As my husband says, many people shout & scream about discrimination and equality but, until there are White Pride marches & Hetrosexual Pride marches, there is no equality.
> 
> A valid point I'd say......
> .


Both white pride and straight pride marches have been tried in various countries and people just didn't turn up (unfortunately the only white pride events that get people going are the white supremacist groups  ) A straight pride in New York a few years ago had just 7 people turn up.

How does being proud of what you are ever oppress someone else? Or cause a lack of equality? Being proud of what you are doesn't mean you think it is better than what someone else is.

I'm sorry, but your husband is wrong.

And I will be at gay pride tomorrow, not creating a lack of equality for straight people by being there.


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]ZSzeFFsKEt4[/youtube_browser]

Cannot wait!


----------



## Royoyo

[youtube_browser]cpOEO2gUekE[/youtube_browser]

:lol:


----------



## Lavenderb

Fookin ell, you lot are still ere :scared:


----------



## Lavenderb

MoggyBaby said:


> As my husband says, many people shout & scream about discrimination and equality but, until there are White Pride marches & Hetrosexual Pride marches, there is no equality.
> 
> A valid point I'd say......
> 
> .


What about bi ?


----------



## DoodlesRule

Lavenderb said:


> Fookin ell, you lot are still ere :scared:


Was only wondering the other day where you had disappeared to (not in a creepy stalky way I hasten to add ). Hope you are well and things are good with you


----------



## ItsonlyChris

I've developed one heck of a crush on Scarlett Johansson  she's stunning.


----------



## Valanita

Getting the van on 1st September now, as it will have the new license plate on it. We were given the choice of that date or August, Daughter chose September.:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]7KPU7DWRe1Y[/youtube_browser]

'Dear Santa, please can i be Danny MacAskill!
:lol:


----------



## moggiemum

wheelie jon


----------



## ItsonlyChris

Decided on putting small bottles of Jagermeister in my party bags for my 20th and I'm honestly stumped on what else. I wanted it to be more adult but without entering Ann Summers :laugh:

I might just put some sweets in them... since everyone loves sweets.

Staying away from little mazes though, they're tricky.


----------



## Guest

Valanita said:


> Getting the van on 1st September now, as it will have the new license plate on it. We were given the choice of that date or August, Daughter chose September.:thumbup:


What van you getting Val?


----------



## Guest

moggiemum said:


> wheelie jon


I'm only watching it for the cycling bits...honest my dear!
:lol:


----------



## Valanita

jon bda said:


> What van you getting Val?


It's like this one.

*But has an up rear door & no window in it.*


----------



## BeauNoir

Today I found out a merlin is a bird and not just a wizard.

Mind. Blown.


----------



## pugfan34

If anyone has a spare (musical) keyboard lying around that they don't want, I would greatly appreciate it. 
While I am here, I'll drop off a divorce and some middle class ennui 

Thanks again for this thread.


----------



## Guest

Oh the trouble that bolt is causing...
:mad2:


----------



## pugfan34

That is a doozy of a rusted bolt. You'll maybe want to look into some Sprayon LU 103 to soak in, mate. Give it a butchaz in the morn and it should (unhappily) ease right off. I was made a believer after it released a bolt from my transom that had been seized for years. Best of luck with the bolt and the van


----------



## Guest

Best haircut ever?
:lol:


----------



## ItsonlyChris

I passed all my A levels so I'm (hopefully) going to be able to do A2.

Definitely having this RS paper marked again. It seems that the marker only marked half of it. Would love to know their name... address... etc.


----------



## cheekyscrip

ItsonlyChris said:


> I passed all my A levels so I'm (hopefully) going to be able to do A2.
> 
> Definitely having this RS paper marked again. It seems that the marker only marked half of it. Would love to know their name... address... etc.


welldone!!! and best luck with remarking...


----------



## westie~ma

Decluttered and cleared my mother's garage today. One very full trailer to the tip, she thought there wasn't much to go  

Have done tea for us all so now I'm chilling with a glass of white, one very long day.


----------



## MissShelley

Luke got into Abertay Uni, Dundee!


----------



## Guest

Our boys used to be...small...


----------



## westie~ma

Congrats xx


----------



## Guest

Well that was a first, almost got into a road rage punch up on the way to work today...and i was on my push bike!


----------



## Valanita

I am watching *Finian's Rainbow*, love this film, brilliant cast & well filmed for it's time, but it's very non pc as they are growing tobacco in Rainbow valley.


----------



## Valanita

Valanita said:


> I am watching *Finian's Rainbow*, love this film, brilliant cast & well filmed for it's time, but it's very non pc as they are growing tobacco in Rainbow valley.


Now I can't get this song out of my head...


----------



## Valanita




----------



## Valanita

Our new van, fetched & paid for today....


----------



## Mr Gizmo

Very nice and a 64 plate, very posh.


----------



## Valanita

Mr Gizmo said:


> Very nice and a 64 plate, very posh.


Brand new, Mr. G.


----------



## delca1

Nice van, love the colour. I've never had a brand new car :sad:


----------



## Guest

Nice van Val, not had a drive of one of the new ones yet!


And why did a little jaunt on my bike end up like this? Almost 35 miles later and i think i need a shower...dreading tomorrow morning...
:lol:


----------



## Guest

Baldarbunga volcano stop please, just stop. That is the era tic thing in iceland. Stop being active, I'm jetting off to alcudia in a few days so please stop. I know it's natural. Just want it to stop this erupting business.


----------



## ItsonlyChris

Decided to take maths after four years of not doing it because I need the GCSE. Our first homework is all algebra and I have no idea as to what I'm doing.


----------



## Mr Gizmo

ItsonlyChris said:


> Decided to take maths after four years of not doing it because I need the GCSE. Our first homework is all algebra and I have no idea as to what I'm doing.


 
Algebra=pointless exercise. 
Does it really serve a purpose it everyday life.


----------



## westie~ma

To the gentleman who I met whilst driving home today,

Thank you so much for mouthing your greeting as well as using sign language, such a talent you have which leaves me to wonder why you needed to dither about so much when you were obviously in such a hurry to get in front of me that you needed to cut up two lanes of traffic to do so. 

Did my horn blasting wake you up by any chance? Good cos that was my intention 

Mrs Tank-driver


----------



## ItsonlyChris

Provided that I get a clean sweep of As in my A2 end of year exams, I can confidently apply to pretty much any university 

I've started revising already for the subject I'm weakest in.

I'm still gutted that I'm going to apply for Birmingham. It's miles away  


My friend really got me into looking for universities since I was honestly considering going into the military, I had even signed up for updates on Army Reserve openings. 

I could hug her right now.

Sorry for the big happy post, I'm feeling sleepy giddy.


----------



## Guest

ItsonlyChris said:


> I'm still gutted that I'm going to apply for Birmingham. It's miles away


#2 sons not long started Uni, five and a half hours drive away in Dundee!!!


----------



## westie~ma

My freezer lives!!

Someone had left the door open and it had iced up. Not good on a frost free freezer, anyway, been eating things this week that couldn't be saved. Called tea, freezer lotto :lol:

Switched it off yesterday to finish the defrost. Today switched it back on and my temp gauge is now saying freezing. Really didn't want to buy a new one so WHEW!! lucky escape there.


----------



## ItsonlyChris

jon bda said:


> #2 sons not long started Uni, five and a half hours drive away in Dundee!!!


 Five and a half hours is scary  all the universities are on the other side of the country


----------



## negative creep

Ran over a rabbit on the way home last night  nothing I could have done to avoid it and hopefully at that speed it would have been instantaneous


----------



## Guest

Almost made a lady cry before when she saw this picture of her lovely Shogun!  Guess how old it was...
:lol:


----------



## Mirx3

So pleased, today we went out for a little shop came home with a very cute and useful 1litre ice cream maker! Got it for a bargain £10!  

Happy I've found it so now we can have better quality ice cream any flavour (can never find ones I like).


----------



## Mr Gizmo

Mirx3 said:


> So pleased, today we went out for a little shop came home with a very cute and useful 1litre ice cream maker! Got it for a bargain £10!
> 
> Happy I've found it so now we can have better quality ice cream any flavour (can never find ones I like).


Go on then spill the beans ,where from as it sounds a bargain and if I can get one near me it's got to be worth a shot.


----------



## Mirx3

Mr Gizmo said:


> Go on then spill the beans ,where from as it sounds a bargain and if I can get one near me it's got to be worth a shot.


I picked it up from lidl, they were doing a special up to 80% off on some of their overstock or left over small appliances and found it there 

You should check your local one, maybe they are doing it too!


----------



## Guest

Seems the new place #1 son is working has a beer garden at the rear of the place...










Defo want to go and sit there and have a pint and see whats over the edge of the fence!


----------



## Guest

Mr Gizmo said:


> Go on then spill the beans ,where from as it sounds a bargain and if I can get one near me it's got to be worth a shot.


I know Aldi have got some odds and ends on this week, i think they had slow cookers for £12, a panini press (best thing i ever bought!) for £18 and other stuff, just can't find the flyer now!


----------



## ItsonlyChris

I'm pretty sure that I'm going to have to get myself out of debt tomorrow :laugh:

I'm really not looking forward to the hassle since I wanted to sleep a little longer but I guess it's what I have to do.

Gutted that I'm dealing with this at 19 though. I should be worrying about how I'm going to get home from savage nights on the town.


----------



## Guest

For the people that don't venture into dog chat, our new fat little fudger a few days ago...only a couple of weeks to go until he comes home...


----------



## Guest

Its tough for my eldest lad, having to go and help my sister...i mean who wants to be surrounded by cute pups wanting your attention!










Mike with Fleck coming for a cuddle.


----------



## Guest

Had a visitor for a couple of hours today!










:001_wub:


----------



## ItsonlyChris

Completely torn between sociology, psychology, and criminology for university next year. 

I love gender studies, psychology looks incredibly interesting, and studying terrorism sounds terrific PLUS they can all link back to the police. I'm just stuck


----------



## westie~ma

jon bda said:


> Had a visitor for a couple of hours today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :001_wub:


Such a picture of cuteness


----------



## Valanita

Gorgeous pup.


----------



## Guest

He mostly slept!, hope he is this chilled when he arrives full time!


----------



## Valanita

Cinema today, with my friend, we saw* What We Did On Our Holiday.*
Two of my favourite actors in it, David Tennant & Billy Connerly.
The rest of the cast were brilliant too, specially the 3 kids in it.
Lovely film.


----------



## westie~ma

Valanita said:


> Cinema today, with my friend, we saw* What We Did On Our Holiday.*
> Two of my favourite actors in it, David Tennant & Billy Connerly.
> The rest of the cast were brilliant too, specially the 3 kids in it.
> Lovely film.


I've seen the advert for it on telly. Was it good?
Don't go the cinema much these days


----------



## Valanita

westie~ma said:


> I've seen the advert for it on telly. Was it good?
> Don't go the cinema much these days


It was a lovely film, go & see it or at least get the DVD when it comes out. I will.


----------



## Guest

One...More...Sleep!!!


----------



## Guest

And he's home...currently flat out...


----------



## Valanita

This is me in the mornings.....


----------



## Guest

Rare day off work today. After all, its not everyday 'er indoors graduates from Uni!










Well done babe, looking forward to doing it again next year...


----------



## MCWillow

So - you want to email a colleague stating I said XYZ, which is actually implying I can't do my job properly?

First - you might want to make sure I did actually say XYZ, before categorically stating that I did.

Second - you might want to make sure the person you emailed isn't going to forward it to me by accident.

Third - you dont want to be surprised when I actually pull you up and put you right on what you said about me.

Fourth - dont be surprised when you get the fall out from said person who emailed me your comments, when they shouldnt have, and then get told 'of course I am going to reply to put you right'.

Some people really don't deserve the jobs they have. Someone says I said something I didnt they are going to get put right. Especially when what they said I saaid, implies I dont know how to do my job!

You sent me the email - dont fecking moan when I am putting right misconceptions that concern me and my ability to do my job. My direct line manager knows I am in the right and is supporting me - trouble is, she is your direct line manager as well - oh well.


----------



## Mr Gizmo

MCWillow said:


> So - you want to email a colleague stating I said XYZ, which is actually implying I can't do my job properly?
> 
> First - you might want to make sure I did actually say XYZ, before categorically stating that I did.
> 
> Second - you might want to make sure the person you emailed isn't going to forward it to me by accident.
> 
> Third - you dont want to be surprised when I actually pull you up and put you right on what you said about me.
> 
> Fourth - dont be surprised when you get the fall out from said person who emailed me your comments, when they shouldnt have, and then get told 'of course I am going to reply to put you right'.
> 
> Some people really don't deserve the jobs they have. Someone says I said something I didnt they are going to get put right. Especially when what they said I saaid, implies I dont know how to do my job!
> 
> You sent me the email - dont fecking moan when I am putting right misconceptions that concern me and my ability to do my job. My direct line manager knows I am in the right and is supporting me - trouble is, she is your direct line manager as well - oh well.


I bet you feel better for that rant,:incazzato:  and so you you should,you have every right to be miffed. :yesnod:


----------



## negative creep

Saw this pic of a captive Scottish Wildcat on another forum










Is it just me, or does it just look utterly bats**t mental?


----------



## Mr Gizmo

negative creep said:


> Saw this pic of a captive Scottish Wildcat on another forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or does it just look utterly bats**t mental?


It does,but thats probably because it is utterly bats**t mental.
It's called a Wildcat for a reason,it should be in the wild.


----------



## negative creep

I was just reading a bit about them - if the Picts respected their ferocity you know that is one animal you don't want to mess with. Strange to think they are so close to that big soppy lump who's asleep next to me right now


----------



## MCWillow

So I met my best friend when we were 5 years old. She died when we were 27, leaving her 7 month old son behind. He is 16 today.

Bitter sweet - I wish he had known her - although he knows more of her through me, which is good - we were teenage friends 

Tears in my eyes and a smile on my face - still love you Sam - Conor is an absolute credit to you xxxx


----------



## MCWillow

And last night I found out a school friend had died. Out of the blue, totally unexpectedly, leaving behind her 3 daughters aged 11, 9 and 2. Her daughters found her.

What the feck is wrong with this world, that good people are taken far too soon, and the oxygen thieves, that should have been hanged, live the life of fecking Riley? *so sad* :crying:


----------



## Guest

Good people of the forum...Shelley needs a name for ^this^ 

If it helps, she has decided its a boy car!!!
:lol:


----------



## negative creep

Dave


----------



## Guest

negative creep said:


> Dave


Because its white, i think she is going for Olaf...bloody Frozen!!!
:lol:


----------



## negative creep

I think I'm the only person in the Western world who hasn't actually seen that film


----------



## Mr Gizmo

negative creep said:


> I think I'm the only person in the Western world who hasn't actually seen that film


No your not.


----------



## moggiemum

jon bda said:


> And he's home...currently flat out...


omg so so happy for you and family and the small fluffy one awwwwwwww many many happy years together xx

congrats to Shelly as well ...you look great ...well done xx


----------



## MCWillow

negative creep said:


> I think I'm the only person in the Western world who hasn't actually seen that film





Mr Gizmo said:


> No your not.


Definitely not!! Its so NOT on my 'to watch' list :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

moggiemum said:


> omg so so happy for you and family and the small fluffy one awwwwwwww many many happy years together xx
> 
> congrats to Shelly as well ...you look great ...well done xx


Thanks hon!  Needless to say, Kiyo has made himself right at home!!!


----------



## MCWillow

My friends funeral is on Friday. This is fecking shite. She was 42. her girls are aged 11, 9 and 2. They found her.

FECKING BULLSHITE - this isn't fair, to anyone :crying:


----------



## Royoyo

MCWillow said:


> My friends funeral is on Friday. This is fecking shite. She was 42. her girls are aged 11, 9 and 2. They found her.
> 
> FECKING BULLSHITE - this isn't fair, to anyone :crying:


I'm so sorry MCWillow.

Even though I don't know exactly what you're going through, I can relate.

I'm so sorry for you loss and also for her girls.

Thinking of you, remember to look after yourself (meant in the least patronising way possible as I'm sure you can look after yourself!!!)

X


----------



## ItsonlyChris

I'm trying to learn how to read tarot cards again and it's pretty difficult.

I've got The Fool down and the second card is either The Magician or The Alchemist and I have a general understanding of that card. 

Maybe there's potential to make a small amount of money from this? £2/£3 per request reading seems rather fair considering that the travellers in the fair charge anywhere from £8 - £10.


----------



## negative creep

MCWillow said:


> Definitely not!! Its so NOT on my 'to watch' list :thumbsup:


From what I've heard it is a legitimately good. film. There are some, such as Up, Toy Storey, Iron Giant etc that can be really entertaining even if you don't have any kids


----------



## MCWillow

So I went to the funeral today - tough day, very hard, but she would have been proud of her girls and hubby - such dignity and strength - fecking hard day.

And I found out one of my first boyfriends is now called Tracey and earns a living by cleaning peoples houses in a very scant maids dress and nothing else.

I've had her as a friend on FB for ages and had no clue it was him!! I didnt know about the maids thing either!


----------



## Mr Gizmo

MCWillow said:


> And I found out one of my first boyfriends is now called Tracey and earns a living by cleaning peoples houses in a very scant maids dress and nothing else.
> 
> I've had her as a friend on FB for ages and had no clue it was him!! I didnt know about the maids thing either!


:yikes: Blimey,you must have had an effect on him/her. 
I can just imagine the conversation when going your seperate ways.
Him to you "it's not you it's me"


----------



## ItsonlyChris

My first tarot reading was pretty accurate  to be fair, it was a self reading but I did use a a large spread


----------



## MCWillow

So - someone posts - people jump on them (rightly), then they change tactics 'oh I didn't mean _that_' (even thought thats _exactly_ what they said 'I shout at my pet because I am stressed' - what other bloody meaning can that have?) and everyone pussy foots around them??

Whats that all about then?


----------



## MCWillow

Now I understand!! If you like what everyone else likes, and your opinions match theirs you're OK!!

If, on the other hand, you actually have a differing opinion, you are the devil incarnate! Especially if one person decides you are the devil incarnate - and the sheep follow.

Reminds me of being at school and at the mercy of the school bully - no-one would tell her she was wrong in public. They might tell me privately when no-one else could hear them, but otherwise they would just keep quiet....

Well feck going back to that - I have had broken bones at the hands of bullies, I learnt to shut up and bite my tongue - not any more, and it took me 30 years to get here.

I don't agree with you, I am going to say I don't agree with you.

Good job though - nice to see that some things don't change


----------



## MCWillow

MCWillow said:


> Definitely not!! Its so NOT on my 'to watch' list :thumbsup:


OMG - its brilliant  :thumbup: 

I am also much happier after using the ignore list - I am back to being me and not being riled by insignificant posts


----------



## Mr Gizmo

MCWillow said:


> OMG - its brilliant  :thumbup:


So what made you change your mind and watch it ?


----------



## ItsonlyChris

I have to travel up to Lincoln and I'm not looking forward to working out the travel costs! Why did BGU have to be so far away?

Does anyone here live in Lincoln? What is it like?


----------



## piggybaker

Friendship that's what I'm dumping in the junk shop tonight!!! A very one-sided one with me swimming all the oceans and her not even jumping a puddle.... Having real friends is such bloody hard work!! 
So tonight it's virtual friends from now on ,,, real life ones just do not work out!! At least with virtual ones you can read the conversation before it's submitted !!!


----------



## Waterlily

I overheard my neighbour telling someone on the phone that I was creepy and weird.. I was so angry, I almost crawled out from under his bed to confront him.


----------



## Valanita

My neighbour wants me to cut down the small sapling Willow & Ash trees that are growing on their own, not planted by us, by the fence. I didn't bother to point out that we'll be long gone before they cause us any problems.


----------



## Royoyo

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=644082655665865


----------



## Valanita

If you eat 10 of those individual wrapped Polo fruits from a multi bag, is that part of your 5 a day?


----------



## Kitty_pig

Valanita said:


> If you eat 10 of those individual wrapped Polo fruits from a multi bag, is that part of your 5 a day?


I'd count it


----------



## Valanita

There are 400 billion birds in the world, 250,000 planes, but only one Superman. So, in answer to your question... It's probably a bird.


----------



## westie~ma

To the roadworkmen working on the roundabouts/slipway near me. 

Wtf happened to the signs tellkng us you were closing the slipways? Yes, I know they were placed in a stupid spot with hardly any forewarning, but now they have disappeared. 

Ridiculous detour either way, its shambolic management of a major road, idiots. 

*and breathe*


----------



## Mr Gizmo

I had a blood test booked for 9:05 this morning.
I booked in at 9:01,went in at 9:03 and was out at 9:05.
So I was in and out and on my way home before the time I was even booked in for.


----------



## Lavenderb

Fook me, this thread is still running.......hello guys


----------



## westie~ma

Hello *waves*
Where've you been?


----------



## Lavenderb

Regaining my sanity :Wacky


----------



## Zaros

Lavenderb said:


> Fook me, this thread is still running.......hello guys


Hello stranger. I was just thinking about you the other day.

Whilst I was shaving a monkey to be honest.


----------



## Lavenderb

Zaros said:


> Hello stranger. I was just thinking about you the other day.
> 
> Whilst I was shaving a monkey to be honest.


A cute monkey I bet :Shy. How is life treating you then?


----------



## Zaros

Lavenderb said:


> How is life treating you then?


Terrible. I can't seem to find my way out of this bloody place.

How'd you get back in?


----------



## ItsonlyChris

RS exam tomorrow, Sociology on Thursday and then hopefully I've finished college!

Super stressed with Sociology but RS should be an easy run provided that I remember everything. 

I taught myself the entire G673 module so I'm hoping G674 goes better considering that we've been told what's likely to come up.

Bricking it.


----------



## Valanita

Good luck Chris.


----------



## Mr Gizmo

ItsonlyChris said:


> RS exam tomorrow, Sociology on Thursday and then hopefully I've finished college!
> 
> *Super stressed with Sociology but RS should be an easy run provided that I remember everything. *
> 
> I taught myself the entire G673 module so I'm hoping G674 goes better considering that we've been told what's likely to come up.
> 
> Bricking it.


Isn't that the key to most success,remembering everything.


----------



## Valanita

Never ever get anyone to pee on a jellyfish sting, it makes the pain worse.


----------



## Mr Gizmo

Valanita said:


> Never ever get anyone to pee on a jellyfish sting, it makes the pain worse.


I'll take your word for that.


----------



## westie~ma

Valanita said:


> Never ever get anyone to pee on a jellyfish sting, it makes the pain worse.


Is this from your own experience?
Seen loads of them this year washed up and out in the sea along the coast.


----------



## Valanita

westie~ma said:


> Is this from your own experience?
> Seen loads of them this year washed up and out in the sea along the coast.


No, it was in a book I read so I Googled & it said never do it.


----------



## Zaros

Valanita said:


> Never ever get anyone to pee on a jellyfish sting, it makes the pain worse.


I wouldn't know about that Val but I do know trawler men pee on their hands when their fingers get too cold to fillet.

Next time you're in the fishmonger's picking up a nice piece of Cod for your tea make sure you rinse it really, really well.


----------



## Valanita

Zaros said:


> I wouldn't know about that Val but I do know trawler men pee on their hands when their fingers get too cold to fillet.
> 
> Next time you're in the fishmonger's picking up a nice piece of Cod for your tea make sure you rinse it really, really well.


I don't like fish, luckilly.


----------



## Royoyo

Currently sat on a ferry in Seattle (I know I sound really ungrateful but I'm so bored and tired and I've done this trip twice already) so I thought I'd catch up on PF's.

Thought i'd share a pic too, here's the ''Great wheel''  terrible quality as I took it with my phone!

How is England?










Oh guys and a ferry and some greenery, my photography skills are top notch i know!


----------



## westie~ma

Changing over tennant.

Monday, wiped down all the walls, tried to paint untidy bits but my paint was off.

Tuesday, got more paint, painted untidy bits on the walls and satinwood to freshen up handrails on stairs.

Wednesdsy, cut the grass and thoroughly cleaned the bathroom and cloakroom. Weeded.

Today, painted the shed. It's 9x7ft

Sitting down for a cuppa, the new people inspect at 3 today.

This is without last week cutting the grass, washing windows inside and out, wiping down kitchen cabinets.

I'm done in.


----------



## Valanita

I feel for you. Westie~ma, my Daughter is going to go through that soon as well.


----------



## westie~ma

Valanita said:


> I feel for you. Westie~ma, my Daughter is going to go through that soon as well.


Part of it was our own fault, didn't think about keeping on top of window cleaning but the rest was down to the tenant not leaving it "in as same or better" condition.


----------



## Valanita

Daughter has to go look at her house soon, the tennant left a few days ago. The estate agency should inspect it, but she doesn't know if they have. She does know it needs a kitchen makeover.


----------



## westie~ma

Valanita said:


> Daughter has to go look at her house soon, the tennant left a few days ago. The estate agency should inspect it, but she doesn't know if they have. She does know it needs a kitchen makeover.


Oh grief, a kitchen makeover  I've got away lightly then. 
We have needed to rip out and put in a new gas hob and I've had the lounge and stairs carpet professionally cleaned. Those items we are claiming from their bond but the other work I or hubby have done we are not charging for. The tenant should have the chance to make good but she's on holiday and uncontactable and my new tenant wanted go go in asap so muggins did it.


----------



## Valanita

Good you can claim some of the money spent out.
Daughter hasn't got a new tennant yet. She knows the kitchen needs doing, but the previous tennant put up with it. It does need doing though.
Daughter said she should get it done before anyone else moves in.


----------



## westie~ma

Gone and bought another tent :Bag


----------



## westie~ma

Curse that joint ebay account :Meh
Conversation with hubby on the way home, has there been any purchases you'd like to inform me of?  him knowing full well I'd bought it. 

Was hoping to squirrel it away before he'd notice.


----------



## Valanita

Can't really hide a tent like I can if I buy another decoy duck. 
OH..... Is that a new one.
Me.... No dear it's been there for months.:Wideyed:Angelic


----------



## westie~ma

Valanita said:


> Can't really hide a tent like I can if I buy another decoy duck.
> OH..... Is that a new one.
> Me.... No dear it's been there for months.:Wideyed:Angelic


Lol

This is when a big shed comes into its own, should add an over full big shed, he can only get to his section.

Once we're there and its up and dd is happy he'd realise how good my investment was.

Partially his fault cos he bought a freezer for his ice creams  so the new freezer will go in this new tent with dd and run off her electric, method to my madness


----------



## Mirx3

Hello people of the Junk Shop! How are you all doing ?


----------



## Valanita

I have just eaten too much evening meal & I feel bloated.


----------



## Guest

I´ve comeback last night from my mom´s and now I´m about to have my dinner soon. Finished first glass of wine, it´s raining, picked some blueberries and rasberries, and above all, enjoying my last Holiday days! Everything is so nice when it´s Holiday!!! I doesn´t matter if it was pissing down
every other day and, the warmest it got was about 19 and even that was only for a day, as it was all my time.


----------



## Zaros

Yes! And whilst you picked wild berries I transformed the dog transporter back into a recognised car, cleaned it out and then washed and shampoo waxed it.

Soon after you wanted to go to the nearby town to do some shopping with our friend (the late Teemu's wife) but it absolutely pi55ed it down along the way and the car returned home absolutely filthy.

So, the very next time you tell me about wasting time, I think I'll just remind you about taking a highly waxed and polished showroom car into into the eye of the storm.:Smug


----------



## Mr Gizmo

MrsZee said:


> I´ve comeback last night from my mom´s and now I´m about to have my dinner soon. Finished first glass of wine, it´s raining, picked some blueberries and rasberries, and above all, enjoying my last Holiday days! Everything is so nice when it´s Holiday!!! I doesn´t matter if it was pissing down
> every other day and, the warmest it got was about 19 and even that was only for a day, as it was all my time.





Zaros said:


> Yes! And whilst you picked wild berries I transformed the dog transporter back into a recognised car, cleaned it out and then washed and shampoo waxed it.
> 
> Soon after you wanted to go to the nearby town to do some shopping with our friend (the late Teemu's wife) but it absolutely pi55ed it down along the way and the car returned home absolutely filthy.
> 
> So, the very next time you tell me about wasting time, I think I'll just remind you about taking a highly waxed and polished showroom car into into the eye of the storm.:Smug


Theres no need to air your domestics in public.
Oh,hang on,it's entertaining for the rest of us.
Carry on moaning. :Happy


----------



## Get Bunny Box

Hello Junk Shop followers


----------



## Guest

Mr Gizmo said:


> Theres no need to air your domestics in public.
> Oh,hang on,it's entertaining for the rest of us.
> Carry on moaning. :Happy


I just made the nicest raspberry, blueberry and strawberry cheesecake. Guess who picked every single berry out of the cake? Not that I am moaning about it . But that is rude, don´t you think. Next time some one will get peas and potatoes for his slice, as he is eats them. Maybe an overcooked carrot too if I am in a good mood.


----------



## Zaros

Mr Gizmo said:


> Theres no need to air your domestics in public.
> Oh,hang on,it's entertaining for the rest of us.
> Carry on moaning. :Happy


If I am to continue, the I ought to warn you that this thread could prove to be a very public showdown.



MrsZee said:


> I just made the nicest raspberry, blueberry and strawberry cheesecake. Guess who picked every single berry out of the cake? Not that I am moaning about it . But that is rude, don´t you think. Next time some one will get peas and potatoes for his slice, as he is eats them. Maybe an overcooked carrot too if I am in a good mood.


First of all Missus you didn't bloody well wash your berries before arranging them very nicely around the top of your cake. I'd like to remind you of the number of times Zara and Oscar have p155ed in those very same areas you picked them. Not to mention other ramblers who are often taken short and leave and leave behind more than just p155 patches.

If Oscar's high antics haven't taught you the the essential need for hygiene then, in all probability, I'm destined to be poisoned by ingesting the waste products of your fellow natives.


----------



## Guest

Zaros said:


> If I am to continue, the I ought to warn you that this thread could prove to be a very public showdown.
> 
> First of all Missus you didn't bloody well wash your berries before arranging them very nicely around the top of your cake. I'd like to remind you of the number of times Zara and Oscar have p155ed in those very same areas you picked them. Not to mention other ramblers who are often taken short and leave and leave behind more than just p155 patches.
> 
> If Oscar's high antics haven't taught you the the essential need for hygiene then, in all probability, I'm destined to be poisoned by ingesting the waste products of your fellow natives.


We never wash our berries, as there is no need for it. You are just remembering your own peeing habits, when under the influence... Local ramblers don´t even make it across their own gardens at the state they´re usually are. And my babies never ever would wee on my berries either. You are just making pathetic excuses for not eating any berries. But, like I said, next time it´s pea/potato/ carrot cake for you. Anf for the extra taste you just gave me an idea


----------



## cinnamontoast

I ate wild raspberries in the dog walking field yesterday: all the ones out of reach of even very big dogs. I felt a bit skank as I shook off the maggot and some crawly things, but they tasted so much better than the shop bought ones in the fridge.


----------



## westie~ma

Came in here for a virtual scream (kids/hubby doing my head in today), thanks to reading Mr & Mrs Z's loving words to each other I am now back to my smiling self again :Cat 

Ta very much Mr & Mrs Z xx


----------



## Guest

westie~ma said:


> Came in here for a virtual scream (kids/hubby doing my head in today), thanks to reading Mr & Mrs Z's loving words to each other I am now back to my smiling self again :Cat
> 
> Ta very much Mr & Mrs Z xx


We have really so many loving words we use daily. Pity that most of them will be blocked out.


----------



## westie~ma

I love my family a lot ... but its SO lovely having a peaceful house, even for only a couple of hours.


----------



## Guest

I do understand you, and I totally agree,


----------



## cheekyscrip

MrsZee said:


> I do understand you, and I totally agree,


Ditto...ROLL ON SCHOOL!


----------



## Guest

I can get an image of you dancing away once the kids are at school  Enjoy! You deserve all that,


----------



## cheekyscrip

MrsZee said:


> I can get an image of you dancing away once the kids are at school  Enjoy! You deserve all that,


All mums go out for breakfast to celebrate...!!!!


----------



## westie~ma

Finished painting the shed. Taken me two days ... it's a big shed  plus needed ds to hold the ladder to reach the top. He ended up doing that bit for me, in return I put petrol in his car for him. 

Absolutely shattered now, look like I have bruises on my arms but its the paint that is a little stubborn to get off :Arghh


----------



## Zaros

westie~ma said:


> Finished painting the shed. Taken me two days ... it's a big shed
> Absolutely shattered now, look like I have bruises on my arms but its the paint that is a little stubborn to get off :Arghh


Despite its intended purpose I don't recommend you use Nitromors. If you get it in your eyes in can blind you. If you breathe it in it makes you go all wonky :Wacky and if you get it on your skin it burns a bit.
Well quite a lot actually. Not only will it remove your nail varnish, it will probably melt your fingers too. :Meh


----------



## westie~ma

Zaros said:


> Despite its intended purpose I don't recommend you use Nitromors. If you get it in your eyes in can blind you. If you breathe it in it makes you go all wonky :Wacky and if you get it on your skin it burns a bit.
> Well quite a lot actually. Not only will it remove your nail varnish, it will probably melt your fingers too. :Meh


Have used oil based stuff. 
It's not burned me (just stained) :Wideyed
As for fumes, I have a headache, asked ds if the paint smells he said yeah, I have very limited sense of smell, am not wonky just a headache.

Done now anyway, this time next year will go again.


----------



## Zaros

westie~ma said:


> Have used oil based stuff.
> It's not burned me (just stained) :Wideyed
> As for fumes, I have a headache, asked ds if the paint smells he said yeah, I have very limited sense of smell, am not wonky just a headache.
> 
> Done now anyway, this time next year will go again.


*Diluting primer with thinners makes me ...
*


----------



## westie~ma

Zaros said:


> *Diluting primer with thinners makes me ...
> *


Feel a bit wonky watching that lol

My hands and shoulders are aching now.


----------



## cinnamontoast

Today, after a mere 10 years, I finally got an office! It needs some tlc, but it's mine !


----------



## Zaros

westie~ma said:


> Feel a bit wonky watching that lol
> 
> My hands and shoulders are aching now.


In that case here's a pair of healing hands.












cinnamontoast said:


> Today, after a mere 10 years, I finally got an office! It needs some tlc, but it's mine !


And in your case here's a few helping hands.


----------



## westie~ma

Sitting in the breakfast nook can hear dripping above me, nothing coming through the ceiling, to find the source of the drip I will have to climb through the hatch into the roof space.

It's small and I get twitchy :Wideyed:Nailbiting in enclosed places. It could be water dripping within a pipe, lived here 15 years and not heard it before today, weird. I should investigate :Coldfeet


----------



## MoggyBaby

westie~ma said:


> Sitting in the breakfast nook can hear dripping above me, nothing coming through the ceiling, to find the source of the drip I will have to climb through the hatch into the roof space.
> 
> It's small and I get twitchy :Wideyed:Nailbiting in enclosed places. It could be water dripping within a pipe, lived here 15 years and not heard it before today, weird. I should investigate :Coldfeet


Yes you should. Before the ceiling drops on your head!!!  :Woot


----------



## Valanita

westie~ma said:


> Sitting in the breakfast nook can hear dripping above me, nothing coming through the ceiling, to find the source of the drip I will have to climb through the hatch into the roof space.
> 
> It's small and I get twitchy :Wideyed:Nailbiting in enclosed places. It could be water dripping within a pipe, lived here 15 years and not heard it before today, weird. I should investigate :Coldfeet


Did you investigate & did you find the dripping problem?

I have discovered in going through all my Terry Pratchett books, some bought at car boots or flea markets, that three have been signed by Sir Terry himself.:Jawdrop:Joyful:Smuggrin


----------



## westie~ma

Valanita said:


> Did you investigate & did you find the dripping problem?
> 
> I have discovered in going through all my Terry Pratchett books, some bought at car boots or flea markets, that three have been signed by Sir Terry himself.:Jawdrop:Joyful:Smuggrin


Yes, I couldn't ignore it as it was bugging me. Climbed up and shone my head torch where the drip noise seemed to be coming from, no pipes that end, so I think it was the drainpipe outside above the garage roof.

I'd looked outside before hand but couldn't see much water, I think it was falling from the main roof down the pipe just above the garage roof (which is also shared with the breakfast nook) causing it to be so loud.

Hey, huge congratulations on discovering the signed books xxx. What do you plan on doing with them Val?


----------



## Zaros

westie~ma said:


> Yes, I couldn't ignore it as it was bugging me. Climbed up and shone my head torch where the drip noise seemed to be coming from, no pipes that end, so I think it was the drainpipe outside above the garage roof.
> 
> I'd looked outside before hand but couldn't see much water, I think it was falling from the main roof down the pipe just above the garage roof (which is also shared with the breakfast nook) causing it to be so loud.
> 
> Hey, huge congratulations on discovering the signed books xxx. What do you plan on doing with them Val?


And there you were expecting Captain Howdy.


----------



## westie~ma

Zaros said:


> And there you were expecting Captain Howdy.


You've lost me Mr Z :Wacky

I did find cobwebs :Nailbiting


----------



## Zaros

westie~ma said:


> You've lost me Mr Z :Wacky
> 
> I did find cobwebs :Nailbiting


Captain Howdy of the Exorcist fame.

Cap' Howdy was the demon who possessed Regan MacNeil.

He lived in the attic.:Nailbiting


----------



## westie~ma

enguin


Zaros said:


> Captain Howdy of the Exorcist fame.
> 
> Cap' Howdy was the demon who possessed Regan MacNeil.
> 
> He lived in the attic.:Nailbiting


NOW YOU TELL ME!!!
enguin

I'm here on my own, flaming cheese:Wideyed


----------



## Zaros

westie~ma said:


> enguin
> NOW YOU TELL ME!!!
> enguin
> 
> I'm here on my own, flaming cheese:Wideyed


If your cheese has burst into flames then that'll be Captain Howdy up to his old tricks again.


----------



## Valanita

westie~ma said:


> Yes, I couldn't ignore it as it was bugging me. Climbed up and shone my head torch where the drip noise seemed to be coming from, no pipes that end, so I think it was the drainpipe outside above the garage roof.
> 
> I'd looked outside before hand but couldn't see much water, I think it was falling from the main roof down the pipe just above the garage roof (which is also shared with the breakfast nook) causing it to be so loud.
> 
> Hey, huge congratulations on discovering the signed books xxx. What do you plan on doing with them Val?


Glad it wasn't a major leak, Westie~ma. We have a leak in our shower, at the bottom, but as it's minor I am ignoring it for now.

I knew I had some, but didn't know which ones or where, now all my Terry Pratchett's are all in the same book case, I found them again. One I'd only paid 50p for at a car boot, one I bought new & the other came in a job lot from a seller. They are probably worth something, but I'm keeping them for now. I am reading one of them at present, *The Last Continent.*


----------

